#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-02
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> What's the preferred IDE in Ubuntu for C++ development (as in which one do most people use)?
<IDWMaster> Is there any way to force ldconfig to run after my library is installed?
<IDWMaster> I'm using Autotools to build it
<Superhacker123> hi!
<Superhacker123> ??
<Superhacker123> ?>??
<Superhacker123> anyone there?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-03
<Michal__> Hi
<Michal__> When they paid the money?
<Michal__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvxG3zl_WhU
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-04
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Does anyone know of any tutorals for access things like notifications in languages other than the ones officiall supported and documented?
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> I have a function in a vtable called GetLength
<IDWMaster> It's a virtual function which gets the length of a file
<IDWMaster> When I'm within the scope of the function; everything works properly, but when I return the length of the file, the caller is always receiving 0
<IDWMaster> I'm wondering why this is happening, and what I could be doing wrong.
<IDWMaster> struct stat statbuff;
<IDWMaster> 			statbuff.st_size = 50;
<IDWMaster> 			stat(fname,&statbuff);
<IDWMaster> 			inst->GetConsole()->WriteLine((double)statbuff.st_size);
<IDWMaster> 			return statbuff.st_size;
<IDWMaster> Printed value is correct
<IDWMaster> return value is always 0
<IDWMaster> Also; gdb can't properly debug it
<IDWMaster> Meaning I set a breakpoint and the breakpoint is never hit but the code still gets executed
<IDWMaster> Any ideas?
<IDWMaster> I'm passing the return value through an ABI boundary by the way
<IDWMaster> Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not
<IDWMaster> Is this the right channel for these kinds of questions?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-05
<Odra> Hmm, I feel like I should have a roadmap.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-06
<keshavbhatt> hello everybody i am new here and want to know about tools needed to create a fully fladged ubuntu application so help me please..........
<tom95> are there any examples on how to use the new online accounts API in 12.10? Maybe even specifically on how to authenticate libgdata or at least how to get oauth access tokens for google docs?
<htc> Hi all
<htc> Short question: Is there a way to share applications between multiple accounts?
<Michal__> Hi,
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-07
<batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> I've made an Ubuntu lens
<batteronizer> but on quickly submitubuntu, I get this: ERROR: No submitubuntu command found in template unity-lens.
<batteronizer> what am I doing wrong here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-30
<Mirv> popey: ☻
<mihir_> good morning :)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: hey :)
<oSoMoN> mihir_: good morning
<mihir_> oSoMoN: some how I am unable to run gallery-app
<oSoMoN> mihir_: which image are you running, on which device, and what’s happening when you try to launch it?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: trying on desktop don't have device
<oSoMoN> mihir_: on saucy? did you install a package, or are you compiling and running from trunk?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: I am compiling from trunk , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489
<mihir_> oSoMoN: can you help me with the MR review..
<oSoMoN> mihir_: so it’s the calendar-app, not the gallery one, right?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: yeah it is, i need to get some info from gallery app to be specific , ineed to use color that is being used in gallery app so was trying to run that..
<mihir_> oSoMoN: I just sent you email if you get a time to look at it
<oSoMoN> mihir_: will do in a moment
<mihir_> oSoMoN:  no issues thank you :)
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<oSoMoN> mihir_: the grey in the browser’s activity view Lina is mentioning is "#EEEEEE"
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I don’t know what’s the one for the gallery view, I’m not really familiar with its code, I did a quick search through the code but I couldn’t find where it’s defined
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: morning
<mihir_> oSoMoN: okay got it :) i did that quick search my  self too :| but couldn't find that's why i pinged you
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/standard-emulators/+merge/187865 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll be on it as i finish reading my email, if that's ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure
<mihir_> oSoMoN:  because i used warm grey and that looks wiered :( http://postimg.org/image/f4sy5gopf/
<mihir_> oSoMoN: I am looking for this http://postimg.org/image/woil0q6kt/
<oSoMoN> mihir_: indeed it looks too dark
<oSoMoN> mihir_: not sure this is #eeeeee, but it will look closer
<mihir_> lemme try :|
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<WebbyIT> Ahh, it's not online
<WebbyIT> he*
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey, I’m getting the following error a lot on otto: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/456/testReport/junit/webbrowser_app.tests.test_tabs/TestTabs/test_switch_tabs_with_mouse_/ (for random tests), can you advise?
 * om26er looks
<om26er> oSoMoN, so I think its a problem with otto, other apps have seen that problem as well
<om26er> francis tried to fix that probably in a MR
<oSoMoN> om26er: that’s what I thought too
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1232857
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/transient-test-objects/+merge/188231
<om26er> oSoMoN, ^
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks for the link
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you have some time for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/more-robust-test-server/+merge/188019 ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: note that once this is merged in the browser, this is a change we’ll want to port to the notes-app tests as well
<smartboyhw> Heyas dpm, saw my mail?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: having a look. wouldn't mind more robust tests on notes too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: btw, remember how asac would rant about notes-app tests being flaky? it turns out it’s on nexus4 only, and I fixed an important source of flakiness on Friday (see rev. 186), but it’s still not fully reliable, so there’s more digging to do
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: obviously this is tricky without owning a nexus4…
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: when you have a moment please talk to om26er about those tests, he has a nexus4 so he can help
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i already did and asked him to sync up with asac
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: when was that?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: last week, wednesday
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: or tuesday, not sure
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: we (he) have a better understanding of the problem now, and asac is on holidays afaik, so a checkpoint today wouldn’t hurt
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on my list now
<om26er> nerochiaro, also please remove the video recording button from the camera. I reported a bug for that.
<dpm> smartboyhw, I did, thanks, but I haven't had the chance to reply yet
<nerochiaro> om26er: you mean the button to switch between video and photo ? why ? has the video recording feature been removed from the feature set for release ?
<smartboyhw> dpm, sure
<om26er> nerochiaro, I would assume so. its not working and I am not sure it will.
<om26er> better ask someone
<om26er> hmm
<nerochiaro> om26er: gusch is your man I think
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe you know something about this too ? ^
<nerochiaro> om26er: what's the bug number ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, bug 1232879
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232879
<gusch> nerochiaro om26er no idea if there was a decision by design or pat, but that's UI, so I reassigned to nerochiaro
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I think video recording is not on the feature list for 13.10 indeed, but I don’t know what’s been decided regarding the camera-app UI to address that
<gusch> om26er: tests on jenkins are still unreliable :( https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-hono-picker-select-type-fix-content-store-transfer/+merge/187843
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch: om26er: I think the best course of action is to ask Bill in the standup today, then removing the button (and possibly any related code to avoid leaving dead code and useless tests) is easy to do
<nerochiaro> if needed
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok, makes sense
<om26er> gusch, looking
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sounds like a plane
<oSoMoN> -e
<nik90|Office> zsombi: If you get some time today, can you reply to the email I cc to you regarding the alarms notification discussion involving charles, dpm, renato and thomas
<nik90|Office> popey: what were your observations after the 2 day test regarding the qmlscene leaks?
<zsombi> nik90|Office: q: do we have requirements for snoozing an alarm?
<popey> nik90|Office: looking at it now..
<nik90|Office> zsombi: no we haven't got designs for snoozing an alarm yet
<nik90|Office> zsombi: but say we are assuming the most basic case which is snoozing an alarm using pop up notifications in the home screen
<nik90|Office> zsombi: what would the necessary infrastructure implementations be required?
<popey> nik90|Office: I tried running 3 apps on one phone and 3 different on the other, neither ended up being a problem
<zsombi> nik90|Office: forget yet about that then. let's focus on what we need now. So the only thing you need is to get your app launched when the user wants to from the alarm notification, right?
<smartboyhw> dpm, popey I found the question about chat clients in ubuntu-phone amusing, why didn't we have a chat app as a core app?
<popey> which conversation?
<smartboyhw> popey, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04340.html
<nik90|Office> zsombi: (1) -> able to launch the clock app from the notifications (2) -> Create a notification when an alarm is triggered
<smartboyhw> (And all the follow-ups)
<zsombi> nik90|Office ok, good, thanks
<nik90|Office> popey: hmm
<nik90|Office> popey: I frequently get the situtation where the whole dash UI is laggy sometimes.
<nik90|Office> popey: I will try next time to note down the conditions
<popey> nik90|Office: yeah, if you could note exactly what's running at the time, maybe adb shell in and get a full process list
<popey> or just "ubuntu-bug unity8" on the device should capture lots
<nik90|Office> popey: will do
<popey> smartboyhw: we could have had lots of other apps as core apps, would certainly be an interesting one to have next time
<smartboyhw> popey, we can't have too many;P But a chat app seems extremely vital in a smartphone OS
<popey> people say "this app is vital" too much
<popey> I have heard that said about _every_ app
<smartboyhw> popey, for me it's just chat clients
<smartboyhw> Erm, even my Dad gave up hating WhatsApp and is now using it
<popey> indeed, and for me it's <insert_valid_option_here> app
<popey> heh
<smartboyhw> popey, heh indeed:P
<nik90|Office> smartboyhw: it is also a matter of finding contributors. Adding more apps isn't the issue, it is the task of development and maintaining it
<nik90|Office> smartboyhw: just fyi, I think there are plans to add a email client as the core app which hasnt yet started development
<nik90|Office> that is more important than chat app for instance
<popey> also, we want other people to make apps ☻
<popey> If someone else came along with a chat app I would be cock-a-hoop (as we say in England, but not very often)
<nik90|Office> popey: that's a long word to indicate excited or trilled :P
 * nik90|Office had to search online
<WebbyIT> Hi dpm :)
<dpm> nik90|Office, I'll see what I can bring to the discussion, but seeing zsombi's reply, I think renato or tedg are best suited to say what should we register as app identifier for the alarm
<dpm> hi WebbyIT, how are you doing?
<nik90|Office> dpm: +1,
<WebbyIT> dpm, fine thanks, first day of university :) Did you enjoy your we?
<dpm> WebbyIT, ah, I hope you've had a good start, I did enjoy my WE, and yourself? :)
<nik90|Office> WebbyIT:  hi :) ... good  luck with University..first year?
<WebbyIT> dpm: yes, all ok :) So, shall you help me with this branch? I didn't understand which branch tedg refers to
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002
 * dpm looks
<WebbyIT> nik90|Office: second year, but I changed university, so I'm half in first year and half in second year ;)
<nik90|Office> WebbyIT: ;)
<mihir_> WebbyIT: that's strange :P
<dpm> WebbyIT, asked on #ubuntu-touch to find out, I don't know which branch he's referring to either
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok thanks :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_: yes, a bit :P
<gusch> om26er: a small improvement for the gallery tests https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-open-first-photo/+merge/188290
<om26er> gusch, you could also objectName: "eventsViewImage" + index
<om26er> that way you don't have to rely on index yourself
<gusch> om26er: I had some troubles doing that a while ago - so I used it this way
<om26er> gusch, ok, I'll approve then.
<gusch> om26er: and it's faster in app execution ;)
<om26er> oSoMoN, twitter looks "eww" can you please do some browser string magic for it :)
<om26er> same for gmail
<om26er> they are not loading any CSS
<smartboyhw> nik90|Office, oh, just realized;(\
<om26er> jppiiroinen, Hi! I added something to the UIToolkit so that people don't have to unlock the screen by hand. would you review it ?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/screen_unlock/+merge/188289
<om26er> "The unlocker is here baby"
<jppiiroinen> om26er: you might want to ask someone else from sdk team :) ..but that is kewl feature!
<oSoMoN> om26er: gmail issue is fixed in trunk, not released yet
<oSoMoN> om26er: for twitter, can you please file a bug?
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok,, will do. I applied changes from that guy and they did work (bug 1227941)
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1227941
<gusch> om26er: I pushed 2 updates, but I have no idea how to fix the issues on otto
<om26er> gusch, I'll  pursue that with fginther today, they don't look normal failures to me. probably if I had an otto like environment I could work on it then
<gusch> om26er: thx
<gusch> om26er: if they can't be fixed soon, I'd suggest to disable otto for jenkins
<oSoMoN> om26er: this issue with otto needs to be fixed urgently (or we need to disable otto for the ci jobs), as it prevents any code from landing
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes definitely. I think we should disable it for now and enable it right after 13.10 release so that we don't block anything
<om26er> will take that to fginther
<oSoMoN> thanks
<om26er> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/webbrowser-app/toolkit_pointing_device/+merge/188308
<oSoMoN> om26er: there are pyflakes warnings (unused import statements)
<oSoMoN> om26er: otherwise it looks good to me
<om26er> oSoMoN, thanks for the review. pushed the fix.
<om26er> gusch, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/pointing_device/+merge/188311
<gusch> om26er: is that for otto?
<om26er> gusch, no, its unrelated to that.
<smartboyhw> dpm, of course I can wait, but I wonder how many address will you have to fill in -.-
<dpm> smartboyhw, cool, thanks. We've had about 200 folks interested in participating
<mihir_> oSoMoN: ping !!
<gusch> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-1-2-key-size/+merge/188321
<smartboyhw> dpm, wow, that makes me feel honoured:P
<dpm> :)
<smartboyhw> Need to work harder than;)
<dpm> hahaha
<oSoMoN> mihir__: pong
<mihir__> oSoMoN: do you have any idea if kunal has implemented the QtOragnizor completely , or still it is in progress ?
<oSoMoN> mihir__: there is a pending MR awaiting review, I believe the implementation is complete, but I cannot tell for sure, I haven’t looked at it yet
<mihir__> oSoMoN: okay no issues :)
<tmoenicke> gusch: done, thx
<popey> dpm: the design hangout is now every other week. If you can think of a non-design one to fit in the alternate weeks, that might be good, to use that slot.
<dpm> popey, which design hangout is now every other week?
<popey> heh
<popey> we have been doing a hangout on air, design clinic
<dpm> ah, sorry, I thought you meant core apps design hangouts
<popey> people submit their apps for review, but we're not getting enough to make weekly worthwhile.
<popey> no ☻
<popey> sorry, unclear.
<dpm> yeah, I know that those are
<dpm> ok, will try to think of something
<dpm> balloons, do you know the status of those? http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/blocked.html
<dpm> Are they being worked on?
<dpm> In particular for the calendar
<dpm> popey, mhall119_ ^
<balloons> dpm, if it's blocked and it's a test, it means we are waiting
<balloons> dpm, yes the calendar views can be unblocked, they are possible to write now
<dpm> balloons, we've landed nearly all designs except some event views
<balloons> let me update it
<dpm> thanks balloons :)
<rottinrob> good morning
<rottinrob> is there anyone logged in that could lend me some assistance? I'm having difficulties finding QtCreator files
<JoeyChan> Hi, fginther & balloons, begging help over here
<balloons> JoeyChan, ohh, what's up?
<JoeyChan> Could u guys take a look at this merge,   https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/optimization-0/+merge/188259
<JoeyChan> tests failed
<balloons> JoeyChan, the tests are failing due to the ubuntu sdk bug with next not appearing right?
 * balloons looks
<balloons> JoeyChan, ohh, no that is something else
<JoeyChan> bottom toolbar bug ?
<balloons> JoeyChan, I sent a rebuild quickly: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4470/music-app-autopilot/439811/. It appears like the tests didn't run at all
<smartboyhw> dpm, what's the currently most popular meeting date/time?
<JoeyChan> oh..
<JoeyChan> balloons,  failed again  :(
<balloons> JoeyChan, ok let me confirm the tests are fine
 * balloons tries on device as well
<gusch> om26er_ fginther what's the status of otto ?
<fginther> gusch, fighting through some networking issues at the moment
<fginther> gusch, once that's out of the way, I'm going to refire a few tests. there was a potential issue in the autopilot that was used, that has been backed out now
<balloons> JoeyChan, ugh, failed with toolbar issues on the device, hmm
<fginther> gusch, if that doesn't resolve the issue, then it's time to disable otto for a bit
<gusch> fginther: ok - thx
<balloons> fginther, is jenkins for core app autopilot tests doing ok?
<JoeyChan> balloons,  oh..  which part ? add feed or ?
<balloons> add feed, yes
<fginther> balloons, looks to be ok
<balloons> fginther, ok, I wonder what the deal with this is: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/563
<JoeyChan> balloons    ok .. thanks
<om26er_> balloons, app crashed
<fginther> om26er_, thanks om26er_
<balloons> om26er_, indeed, it's not running the tests.. Just weird.. I should try running trunk
<tmoenicke> gusch: do you have time to look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-orientation-2/+merge/188270
<gusch> tmoenicke: looking at it
<balloons> fginther, I tried running trunk and this looks weird too: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/573/console
<om26er_> fginther, was that random ?
<fginther> balloons, you left off the test_suite parameter
<balloons> fginther, :-) Trying to do too many things at once
<balloons> JoeyChan, I updated the MP with my notes. Basically I can confirm the test regression
<JoeyChan> balloons   ok , thanks
<balloons> JoeyChan, your welcome. Are you able to reproduce locally?
<balloons> *you are welcome
<JoeyChan> balloons   in device ?
<balloons> JoeyChan, anywhere.. device or not, so you can debug and fix it
<JoeyChan> balloons  everything works well both in desktop and device ...
<balloons> JoeyChan, for you? what device?
<balloons> what versoin?
<JoeyChan> balloons  my nexus 4 with 20130927
<JoeyChan> balloons   should I reflash with latest ?
<balloons> JoeyChan, are you the system images?
<balloons> I tried with 9/27 and the latest from today
<balloons> both fail :-(
<JoeyChan> balloons   oh... that's wired..
<JoeyChan> balloons  I reflash it with    phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<JoeyChan> balloons  only this command works in my laptop
<balloons> JoeyChan, ahh.. you need to use phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<balloons> JoeyChan, what does adb shell cat /etc/media-info say?
<balloons> JoeyChan, I have Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130929), which is the latest
<JoeyChan> pls wait
<JoeyChan> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130925.2)
<balloons> anyways JoeyChan the ubuntu-system image is the new images, and it's what development is happening on. The old cdimages aren't be used anymore. The ubuntu system ones let you OTA
<fginther> gusch, the initial rerun of http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/gallery-app-ci/529 on otto + older autopilot passed. I'm going to try some more.
<fginther> gusch, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/486/ is the rerun
<JoeyChan> balloons      downloading...  hope it will not fail
<balloons> JoeyChan, I trust that makes sense
<gusch> fginther: you should try to get this merges first https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-open-first-photo/+merge/188290
<fginther> gusch, that's the one I just retriggered
<gusch> :)
<om26er_> oSoMoN, bug 1233270
<om26er_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1233270
<oSoMoN> om26er_: thanks, I’ll look into it tomorrow
<daker> om26er_: attaching a screenshot will help in debugging
<om26er_> daker, I tried that but seems screenshots don't work under Mir :/
<om26er_> screencap is SurfaceFlinger based
<om26er_> rather relies on
<daker> om26er_: ok no worries
<GuidoPallemans> is there a default wait-animation?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, do you mean like a spinner or progress bar?
<GuidoPallemans> something to show when there isn't a set waiting-period, but moves so the user has something to look at
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: ?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, try taking a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/278606/how-can-i-create-an-activity-indicator-in-ubuntu-touch
<GuidoPallemans> just found it the instant you posted
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<GuidoPallemans> btw, when will the showdown winners be announced? I heard it was today
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, you're welcome.
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, The rules have been updated to say today. I'm hoping they're announced soon :)
<JoeyChan> balloons     I reflash with 0929,    but I still can see the bottom toolbar... funny
<narekb> greetings everyone, you guys got news on the Evernote app team
<narekb> ?
<balloons> JoeyChan, it works for you then on the same build as me?
<balloons> JoeyChan, how are you running it?
<balloons> iBelieve, can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-click-testing-support/+merge/188082?
<iBelieve> balloons, sure
<iBelieve> balloons, done
<balloons> :-)
<mrqtros> Hi folks!
<mrqtros> Does someone know how to change dns settings on my Ubuntu Phone device? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, you can ssh or shell in and set it that way
<balloons> or use the onboard terminal
<balloons> otherwise I don't know of a UI way to do it
<mrqtros> balloons hello :) Do you mean that I should use standard linux terminal commands? :)
<balloons> mrqtros, yes ;-)
<balloons> edit the /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf as desired
<mrqtros> balloons which editor is available on Ubuntu Phone? :)
<popey> vi / nano
<popey> vim in fact
<narekb> folks, will Ubuntu Touch support widgets?
<balloons> oO
<narekb> (widgets like in Android)
<mrqtros> popey can you please say default pass for sudo? :)
<mrqtros> Lol I am totally  powerless :D
<popey> phablet
<balloons> mrqtros, phablet/phablet is default user/pass
<clepto> nik90, hello :)
<mrqtros> balloons seems that terminal app can't edit this files ...
<balloons> mrqtros, you in r/o mode?
<balloons> mrqtros, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Switch_from_RO_to_RW
<popey> mrqtros: you can...
<nik90> clepto: hi :)
<popey> mrqtros: can you edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/active_ws_connection.conf  ?
<popey> there's a dns entry in the [ipv4] stanza
<clepto> nik90, how are you?
<nik90> clepto: good, and yourself?
<nik90> clepto: busy with work and getting clock app ready for release
<nik90> popey: btw I can make it tomorrow's meeting. Is it confirmed?
<clepto> nik90, fine!
<clepto> nik90, what about the contest? when the result will be announced?
<iBelieve> clepto, see this post by dpm: https://plus.google.com/115054251212417394181/posts/J78arpC5DhY
<nik90> iBelieve: thnx
<iBelieve> clepto, the results will be announced tomorrow
<nik90> clepto:  ^^
<clepto> iBelieve, nik90 thanks!
<clepto> crossed fingers :D
<iBelieve> nik90, clepto you're welcome
<dpm> clepto, yep, tomorrow, we needed to get some Canvas apps set up for running on the desktop to be judged, due to a bug with Canvas not working on phones atm, and to sort out a couple of other issues
<clepto> dpm, thanks for your help during the contest!
<dpm> np, thanks for the effort in creating your app!
<mrqtros> popey balloons it works! :) Perfect :)
<balloons> mrqtros, :-)
<mrqtros> Tested Ubuntu Phone first time now - seems that there are a lot of things must be fixed and implemented :)
<randomcpp> will winners be announced tday or tomorrow?
<iBelieve> randomcpp, tomorrow
<randomcpp> iBelieve, thank you :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, see this post by dpm: https://plus.google.com/115054251212417394181/posts/J78arpC5DhY
<randomcpp> thx :D
<mrqtros> Guys, how can I install click via adb? :)
<mrqtros> popey ping
<popey> mrqtros: pong
<mrqtros> popey how can I install click package via adb? :)
<popey> sudo -i -u phablet -H
<popey> pkcon install-local foo.click
<mrqtros> popey when I try to install it from store nothing happens, 0% still already 5 mins :)
<beuno> right
<beuno> so we're having some server issues at the moment
<beuno> sorry about that
<mrqtros> popey thanks! :)
<popey> beuno: did you see mentioned that one developer didn't get our email notifications from the store when we left comments?
<beuno> popey, yes, we're currently working on fixing that, should be deployed this week
<popey> thanks
<beuno> the store will be wonky for a little bit while we ride out the storm in this cloud
<mrqtros> popey ping
<popey> mrqtros: pong
<mrqtros> popey I am installed app successfully, but it can't start, how can I see console output or something like that? :)
<popey> sure...
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo -i -u phablet -H
<popey> start application APP_ID=[application]
<popey> where [application] is the name of the app from the .desktop file name
<popey> without .desktop
<mrqtros> > pkcon install-local foo.click
<mrqtros> sorry
<mrqtros> sec
<mrqtros> > application start/running, process 5801
<mrqtros> Forgot that console doesn't support ctrl+c :)
<popey> ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-*
<popey> thats where the logs are
<mrqtros> popey thx, trying :)
<mrqtros> popey reboot helps, no need for logs :)
<mrqtros> But thanks :)
<mhall119> daker: is there a way to bookmark rad.io channels in your app?
<daker> mhall119: rightnow no, it will be and i'll use U1DB
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> this is a great app, BTW, got my news channel streaming live
<daker> mhall119: does the "Local Radio" tab works for you ?
<daker> mhall119: \m/
<mhall119> daker: it shows "United States" as the listview header, but nothing else
<daker> mhall119: that this means i'll win a price :)
<mhall119> I'm not a judge :)
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119: ok i'll investigate
<daker> mhall119: FYI it does store the last played station if you close/open the app
<daker> mhall119: close the app, the reopen it and click play it will play the last one
<mhall119> sweet!
<daker> mhall119: a fix has been deployed, can you try again
<daker> close/open the app
<mhall119> daker: was it published in the store already?
<daker> daker: no :)
<daker> i have fixed the backend
<mhall119> oh, where does the backend live?
<daker> https://rad-io.herokuapp.com/api/nearby/?q=United%20States
<mhall119> cool, yeah it lists channels now
<daker> \m/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-01
<rottinrob> starting to understand QML a bit...not too tough
<hp_> Hello
<mhall119> hi
<mihir_> Good Morning guys :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> dpm: good Morning :)
<dpm> hi mihir_ :)
<mihir_> dpm: hello :)
<mihir_> dpm: how can we see the database that we are using like contacts in calendar application ??
<dpm> nerochiaro, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at this bug to update translations? It should only take a few minutes to fix: http://pad.lv/1232374
<nerochiaro> dpm: i can have a look but it's not really very clear to me what do I need to do
<dpm> nerochiaro, the same thing you did when you added translations support: run the cmake rule that updates the .pot file and commit and push the new .pot file. oSoMoN did it for webbrowser already, and perhaps he can point you to it
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, i'll look into it shortly
<dpm> thank you!
<nerochiaro> dpm: i marked share-app as invalid as it's not used anymore, and phone-app has been split into dialer-app, messanging-app and i think another i can't recall right now.
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks. Does that mean I need to disable translations for share-app?
<nerochiaro> dpm: ideally share-app should be removed entirely from the image
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks. Would you be able to find out the third app the phone app has been split into?
<dpm> who's developing them?
<nerochiaro> dpm: looking, maybe i'm mistaken :)
<nerochiaro> dpm: boiko and tiago mostly
<nerochiaro> dpm: it's address-book-app
<dpm> thanks nerochiaro :)
<nerochiaro> dpm: no problem
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you confirm that address-book-app has no pot file at all ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, indeed it hasn't got one :( -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/files/head:/po/
<dpm> I've been setting the three of them up for translation in LP, and the other two do have one
<nerochiaro> dpm: yes, i'm checking them now, one is outdated
<dpm> nerochiaro, ok, cool, would you be able to create the address-book-app one as well?
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'll look into it but i'm not very handy with translation stuff
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/dialer-app/dialer-app-pot/+merge/188538 ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks! I'm happy to help with any questions or reviews. Ok, looking at that one :)
<dpm> +1'd
<nerochiaro> dpm: in address book app according to po/CMakeLists.txt it should be already possible to just say make address-book-app.pot and it should update or generate the pot. I'm not sure why the target doesn't work
<dpm> nerochiaro, what error does it give you when you run it manually?
<dpm> hi gusch, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at this bug to update translations for camera-app? It should only take a few minutes to fix: http://pad.lv/1232374
<nerochiaro> dpm: make: *** No rule to make target `po/address-book-app.pot'. Stop.
<nerochiaro> dpm: gusch: i already took care of it, they are already updated
<dpm> ah, awesome nerochiaro
<gusch> ok
<oSoMoN> hey nerochiaro, when you have a moment, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/fix-pep8-warnings/+merge/188523 ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: dpm: Same for gallery
<dpm> nerochiaro, awesome, can you also link the branches to the bug so that I can keep track of which ones are remaining? Thanks!
<nerochiaro> dpm: i already did for the one that i'm working on. marked them in progress as well. marked fix released the ones that are already up to date
<dpm> rock on
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe i exchange can i ask you to check how to generate a .pot file for address-book-app ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> dpm: all apps done. the only one that needed an update was dialer, and you reviewed the branch already. and address-boot which oSoMoN is looking at right now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so, in address-book-app source dir, just "cmake . ; make address-book-app.pot"
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the thing is, for some reason the pot file is not versioned yet, so you’ll need to bzr add it, and the commit
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i do that, it says there is no such target
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: try on a fresh checkout
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's fresh
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: fresher then :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it works here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, wait. in all other apps i did make po/$appname.pot, and it works . here i have to do make $appname.pot to make it work. why the difference ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no idea, in the browser I also do "make webbrowser-app.pot" and it works
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, whatever, i have the pot now, so that's all that matters ATM. thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ah, the pot file has to exist, then you can do po/$appname.pot and it works. make voodoo
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: actually, it makes sense, "$appname.pot" is the name of the target, so it works regardless, whereas "po/$appname.pot" is the file that gets generated, and if it’s not previously there make doesn’t know which target it belongs to
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good explanation
<nerochiaro> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/address-book-app/address-book-app-pot/+merge/188549
<m-b-o> dpm popey: BLOCKED blueprints should not get potponed
<m-b-o> ?
<m-b-o> dpm, popey: POSTPONED  :)
<popey> ey?
<m-b-o> popey: in your mail
<popey> they should if there's no way we can do them, surely?
<popey> depends on the app
<m-b-o> popey: okay. thanks. wasn't mentioned in the mail, so I was not sure about it
<dpm> hi m-b-o, yes, as popey says
<dpm> nerochiaro, reviewed, thanks!
<om26er> oSoMoN, the webbrowser crashes for me when it tries to find my gps location on facebook.com
<oSoMoN> om26er: is that on the latest image?
<om26er> oSoMoN, very latest
<om26er> oSoMoN, I am using saucy-proposed image
<om26er> oSoMoN, is the gps location thing really supposed to work ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: supposed to work, yes, but last time I checked it wasn’t working yet
<oSoMoN> om26er: it wasn’t crashing though
<oSoMoN> om26er: can you get a stacktrace and file a bug?
<om26er> oSoMoN, how to get a stacktrace ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: adb shell into your device, install gdb, and run the browser app in gdb
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok
<om26er> oSoMoN, the crash only happens with the facebook webapp.. how do I get a gdb trace for that ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, opening the webbrowser and going to facebook.com and 'check out' work fine (i.e. no crash) doing the same with the web app causes the crash
<oSoMoN> om26er: launch the browser in gdb, browse to facebook, wait for the crash to happen, and issue "t a a bt"
<oSoMoN> om26er: ha
<oSoMoN> om26er: what if you launch the browser with the URL of facebook as parameter?
<davmor2> om26er: image 74 is balked so I wouldn't go mad testing it
<om26er> oSoMoN, that doesn't crash
<om26er> davmor2, I am pretty sure this issue will happen with 74 as well
<om26er> davmor2, I am testing just for fun. I like to stay on the edge
<oSoMoN> om26er: so you’ll need to run the browser with the exact same command line the webapp uses
<davmor2> om26er: 74 has a usermetrics issues that means anything in usermetrics is broken so phone, sms, camera, nothing important though
<oSoMoN> om26er: the command line is:
<oSoMoN> aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_1.0.3 -- webbrowser-app --enable-back-forward --webapp --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.facebook.com/* http://m.facebook.com/
<oSoMoN> om26er: try: webbrowser-app --enable-back-forward --webapp --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.facebook.com/* http://m.facebook.com/
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah I was inside the desktop file
<om26er> in .local/share/applications/
<om26er> oSoMoN, no, does not crash this way :/
<om26er> oSoMoN, do you have a maguro ? can you try if it happens there as well or is it just mako
<om26er> tmoenicke, ping
<om26er> tmoenicke, this keyboard view is jumpy http://i.imgur.com/TSnvwCQ.png
<oSoMoN> om26er: yep, trying
<om26er> the 123 should be always on the left
<om26er> make the spacebar a bit longer
<oSoMoN> om26er: so it’s simply launching the fb webapp, logging in, and accepting the location request, right?
<om26er> oSoMoN, yep
<tmoenicke> om26er: it is what?
<om26er> tmoenicke, I said jumpy because when I tap on the '123' button the 'ABC' button appears on a different location
<om26er> i would expect both to be at the same place
<om26er> tmoenicke, compare these two http://i.imgur.com/hQ97B5F.png http://i.imgur.com/YMZxAyE.png
<om26er> rather this http://i.imgur.com/tftvy5c.png and http://i.imgur.com/TSnvwCQ.png
<om26er> tmoenicke, do you understand the issue ?
<tmoenicke> om26er: thats how design wants it
<tmoenicke> om26er: pls ping rachel and ask what she thinks
<om26er> tmoenicke, ok.
<tmoenicke> om26er: we might have to put a modified symbol layout which matches the layout of url_seach
<om26er> tmoenicke, my ideal solution would be to consume the empty space that we have move the '?123' button to the extreme left and the / button following it. and make the space bar longer
<tmoenicke> om26er: the design spec shows an empty area at the left
<om26er> oSoMoN, regarding http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4498/notes-app-autopilot/442410/
<om26er> how about I change the tests to fetch images from local location ;)
<om26er> instead of localhost/blabla doing file:///
<om26er> oSoMoN, this came from Bill' email
<GuidoPallemans> dpm: when are the app showdown results coming?
<dpm> hi GuidoPallemans, I'd prefer not to commit to an exact time and not set expectations, as we're still not done with the voting (sorry)
<GuidoPallemans> that's okay
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’m not convinced this will improve things, but we can try that, yes
<smartboyhw> dpm, where's your blog post? ;)
<dpm> I've been busy with other things, we don't always get the time to do all what we're planning :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, oy, didn't I say that no Hangouts for me?:P
<dpm> smartboyhw, and did I not answer your question when you told me? :P
<smartboyhw> dpm, you said we can use IRC
<smartboyhw> dpm, wait, is the Hangout on Air or private?
<dpm> exactly, but for those who can make it for the hangout, we'll use the hangout. I'm happy to schedule a follow-up meeting on IRC for those who could not make it
<narekb> will the hangout record be available lateR?
<dpm> smartboyhw, it's not going to be on-air, but I can see if I can record it and share it. You have got experience contributing to Ubuntu, so most of the things won't be new to you
<smartboyhw> dpm, ah good it's not on-air, I can join then
<dpm> ah, awesome!
<oSoMoN> om26er: regarding the fb app crash, I just tested, and it found my location without even asking my permission, scary…
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’ll delete the cache and retest
<om26er> oSoMoN, good that it worked for you :)
<om26er> the feature does not work at all for me
<om26er> well it might be I am inside my room. gps generally works better out in the open
<oSoMoN> om26er: no, not good, I don’t expect fb to know my location without me granting it permission to do so
 * popey re-activates his dormant evernote account
<smartboyhw> popey, heh heh
<oSoMoN> om26er: ok, just got the crash
<oSoMoN> om26er: have you filed a bug that I can confirm?
<om26er> oSoMoN, in a hangout right now. I was reporting the bug but then did get the logs successfully
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’ll try to get a backtrace, if you could at least file the bug I’ll attach them there
<om26er> oSoMoN, sure Sir!
<om26er> oSoMoN, bug 1233678
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks, and I managed to reproduce from the command line, it appears this is apparmour preventing the app from doing something it’s not allowed to do, need to dig further
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: pong
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: do you remember the issue at startup when the keyboard server was launched after the shell?
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: yeah
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please advise on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/567/testReport/junit/notes_app.tests.test_quit/TestQuit/test_save_before_quit_with_mouse_/ ? I don’t understand the purpose of: if path is None: self.assertNotEquals(path, None)
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: the keyboard comes up even if the server launches later. did it fix the issue?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think it's a misguided attempt to make sure to fail the test if the path is None
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: I didn't test it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: then there are clearer ways of achieving this, like throwing an exception
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: but if you say that works now, yea, it's probably fixed somewhere
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm sure, that's why i'm saying it's a misguided attemp
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i would be happy to see that improved
<om26er> oSoMoN, mind trying things without the server ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: do you have a branch
<oSoMoN> ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I don't i had a few meetings, after the standup I can work on that
<oSoMoN> om26er: ok, if you can give it a try that’s good, because I don’t have time for it right now
<om26er> oSoMoN, sure, I'll do that. just wanted to get make sure if the change will be allowed in.
<oSoMoN> om26er: if it fixes the issue, sure it will be allowed in :)
<om26er> oSoMoN, is video playback in browser coming ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: it should be coming, although I don’t have an updated status
<om26er> oSoMoN, who is working on that ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: gstreamer 1.0 and hw decoding were supposed to give us that for free
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok, i'll ask jhodapp
<JoeyChan> Hi, balloons, sorry for my delay response, I still can't reproduce the toolbar's problem, so I need some info from u
<balloons> JoeyChan, sure thing
<JoeyChan> balloons    my system version:  Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130929)
<balloons> that's correct. So you run the autopilot test and the toolbar appears?
<balloons> or are you simply using the app? the toolbar appears if you are simply using the app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: test page is http://nerochiaro.net/test.htm (use the cat face image)
<balloons> JoeyChan, ^^ ?
<JoeyChan> balloons  I don't know how to use autopilot, just test the app in desktop and device
<balloons> JoeyChan, ahh so the toolbar issue is autopilot only. The next button issue happens manually or using autopilot.
<JoeyChan> balloons   I remembered u said that the bug also happened in ur device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’m unable to paste anything in the notes-app now (running image from this morning), I tap everywhere on the popover and nothing happens, until after more taps it eventually crashes…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me give it a shot
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’ve tested various times with reboots in between, no luck
<balloons> JoeyChan, I can't add a feed on my device because there is no next button. If I run the autopilot test it fails to even open the toolbar to start the process
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: works here though
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just hard to use with the popups
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all being messed up
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah
<JoeyChan> balloons,   could u try this branch ?   lp:~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/optimization-0
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: btw have you had a chance to inspect the notes-app code re- the popups? it’s weird that it’s happening only in this app, it might be that the API from the SDK was updated, and the app needs updating as well, or something like that…
<balloons> JoeyChan, try it, as in run the autopilot tests, etc?
<JoeyChan> balloons,  I have no idea ...
<balloons> :-)
<daker> we are still waiting for the results :)
<WebbyIT> Someone on saucy can check bug 1233168 please?
<WebbyIT> bug #1233168
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1233168
<nik90|Office> popey: are you attending the alarms meetings?
<popey> yeah, was about to try and round some people up
<nik90|Office> popey: I am still in office, but I will go out and join hangout on phone
<popey> nik90|Office: i see you on the hangout
<popey> twice!
<randomcpp> hi folks
<popey> nik90|Office: all good?
<nik90|Office> popey: yup
<popey> great
<nik90|Office> popey: I will talk to lina regarding the clock app design for alarm activation
<nik90|Office> as in when the clock app is called with the alarm url
<popey> ok
<nik90|Office> randomcpp: hey dude!
<om26er> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/notes-app/no_imageserver_autopilot/+merge/188654
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks, let’s see what CI says about it first
<randomcpp> hi nik90|Office
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Can someone tell me where results of showdown can be find? :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, I don't think they've been announced yet
<iBelieve> mrqtros, dpm said the winners would be announced sometime today
<mrqtros> Seems that "sometime" should be earlier than 19 UTC :)
<mrqtros> iBelieve, Ok, it was just for interest, btw - is 3g support is planning before 17 Oct? :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, 3g for the OS part of Ubuntu Touch? I don't know since I'm not an OS developer, just an apps developer & showdown participant
<beuno> there is 3g support already, no?
<mrqtros> beuno as far as I know no
<beuno> mrqtros, I've seen plenty of people using 3g with ubuntu touch
<mrqtros> iBelieve I am core app developer :)
<mrqtros> beuno hmm ... seems that I use old image? :)
<beuno> mrqtros, probably!
<mrqtros> How can I check it's version? :)
<beuno> not sure, popey or lool may know, if they're still around
<lool> mrqtros: "sudo system-image-cli -i"
<mrqtros> lool thanks, trying ...
<mrqtros> lool build number 70. is it up-to-date? :)
<lool> mrqtros: that's latest stable (and it should have 3G)
<lool> mrqtros: but then it's possible your APN settings aren't detected correctly
<mrqtros> lool I already set Wi-Fi settings via terminal
<mrqtros> lool it was my best linux-sex :D
<mrqtros> lool image are not writable first, later I first time use vi, later I edit wrong files...
<mrqtros> lool seems that I haven't enough experience to set it manually :)
<daker> so no announcement for today :(
<lool> mrqtros: it's still rough in some places, quite expected at this point though
<lool> but it's getting better
<mrqtros> lool yes, we all must do our work well to get Ubuntu Phone work better
<mrqtros> lool ui toolkit team, core apps teams (include me with "Shorts"). We all should do our best. When I keep my phone in hand it is like a miracle, really cool OS, with beautiful design and wide abilities
<mrqtros> lool but there are a lot of bugs, 1-2 in every (every!) app, which spoil the whole impression
<m-b-o> hey, does someone kknow if there were any changes to the LocaleStorage savepath?
<iBelieve> daker, there are still two hours left in CEST timezone until midnight (that was the timezone dpm mentioned), so they're still hope :)
<iBelieve> * there's
<mrqtros> iBelieve forgive them :) They are working hard too :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, yeah, the reason is probably because of a bug that makes apps using a Canvas not work right on the phone, so they had some extra trouble to make sure those were judged fairly, which is a good thing. I'm just excited, that's all :)
<mrqtros> iBelieve I wanted to participate too, but I am core app developer and already got device from Canonical :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, I'm a core app developer too (File Manager), but I still participated since the File Manager is pretty much v1.0 complete and I don't have a device (and would love one)
<mrqtros> iBelieve so I am just a observer now :) But really want to know results too ;)
<mrqtros> iBelieve can you explain few things about your app? :)
<mrqtros> iBelieve about file manager*
<iBelieve> mrqtros, sure, what do you want to know?
<mrqtros> iBelieve can I open image/video/audio directly from your app? :)
<mrqtros> iBelieve I tried (once, have no free time to play with device), but it was failure :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, until recently, devices did not support opening URLs (which is how the app works). It should be fixed now, though I can't verify that it works since I don't have a device.
<iBelieve> mrqtros, but it does work on the desktop
<mrqtros> iBelieve sounds good ;)
<mrqtros> iBelieve what with icons? :) There are no default icons for media types? :)
<iBelieve> mrqtros, there is no file/folder icon set yet. Plus our backend doesn't support file types yet.
<iBelieve> mrqtros, one of the community designers was working on folder icons though
<mrqtros> iBelieve ok, does app require special permissions to read fyle system? :)
<mrqtros> iBelieve in my own app I use similar methods too get file system entries, but seems that it's failure :)
<mhall119> mrqtros: yes, by default apps are sandboxed and limited in what they can read on the filesystem
<mrqtros> mhall119 how can I get this permission too? :)
<mrqtros> mhall119 without such permission my fully usable cloud storage client become fully useless :)
<mhall119> mrqtros: you can't through the normal process, there are exceptions for the default/core apps that allow it
<mhall119> mrqtros: understood, there's still a lot of limitations in our sandbox that need to be addressed, there should be a UDS session discussing what you need
<mrqtros> mhall119 that it's ... very serious limitation ...
<mhall119> mrqtros: I'd suggest you work with jdstrand (security team) to make sure it's something that is scheduled
<mhall119> mrqtros: FWIW, it's not a technical limitation so much as a proceedural one
<mrqtros> mhall119 mb someone should add something like "permissions : filesystem" to manifest? :)
<mhall119> as in, how do we make sure an app that is requesting that access doesn't to evil things
<iBelieve> mhall119, do you know anything about when the showdown winners will be announced? I'm very excited :)
<mhall119> iBelieve: should be today, we're waiting on one last judge to finish scoring them
<mrqtros> iBelieve how can I test your app? :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, awesome news!! Today as in what timezone?
<iBelieve> mrqtros, which? showdown app or File Manager?
<mhall119> mrqtros: should be in the app store, all of the showdown apps have been published as far as I know
<mrqtros> iBelieve showdown ;)
<mrqtros> mhall119 what about android? :) There are a lot of third party file managers
<mhall119> iBelieve: "today" as in "as soon as we have the final scores and can publish the results", that's the best ETA I can give you
<iBelieve> mrqtros, search for it in the dash and install it. Easy as that :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, thanks so much for the update
<mrqtros> iBelieve I don't know it's name )
<iBelieve> mrqtros, sorry, its Ubuntu Tasks
<mhall119> mrqtros: that's a good question, again you should talk to jdstrand as he knows more about this and is able to make decisions about it
<mhall119> mrqtros: join #ubuntu-hardened
<mrqtros> mhall119 ok, I'll try to ping him :)
<mrqtros> mhall119 without file system access my app is useless :( But it's pretty working port from MeeGo.
<daker> does anyone know when the Picker component will land ?
<mrqtros> mhall119 on MeeGo there are only one way to use Yandex.Disk (Russian cloud sotage service) - my unofficial app.
<mhall119> daker: like content picker?
<daker> mhall119: no, this one http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html#pickers
<mhall119> daker: ah....no idea, are they not in the current SDK packages?
<daker> mhall119: no, there is a section on the gallery but nothing in /Ubuntu/Components/
<mhall119> bzoltan: or kaleo might know
<daker> i was told that there was a typo on the deployment script
<mhall119> who told you that?
<daker> zsombi‎
<iBelieve> daker, The preview API site I think was showing it under Components.Components. Have you checked there?
<daker> iBelieve: i don't have Components inside Components
<steven_> working on a Linux OS--12.4.  Is there an upgrade?
<daker> mhall119: 16:12:48 <zsombi> daker: there was a typo in the deployment :(
<steven_> 12.10 is that an upgrade for linux OS?
<mhall119> steven_: Ubuntu 12.10 is the upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04, yes
<steven_> thank you for the help
<rottinrob> good day everyone
<daker> iBelieve: i guess there will be no announcement :(
<iBelieve> daker, I asked mhall119 and he said this: <mhall119> iBelieve: should be today, we're waiting on one last judge to finish scoring them
<iBelieve> daker, then he clarified today to mean when that last judge is done
<iBelieve> daker, he said <mhall119> iBelieve: "today" as in "as soon as we have the final scores and can publish the results", that's the best ETA I can give you
<daker> :(
<randomcpp> do we know who won?
<daker> randomcpp: no
<randomcpp> :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ping
<gusch> oSoMoN: ping ;)
<nik90|Office> popey: thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233986
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233986 in Ubuntu Clock App "Right location is identified but wrong timezone" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nik90|Office> popey: it occurs due to the fact that the clock app does not have permission to set the system time yet
<oSoMoN> zsombi: pong
<oSoMoN> gusch: pong
<zsombi> oSoMoN: hey dude, will nerochiaro be today?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: just because I have a fix for his Notes app popover issues
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I think so, he usually starts around 10am his time, so he should be around soonish
<zsombi> oSoMoN: the bug #1226990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1226990 in notes-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "popup menu display corrupted in notes-app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226990
<oSoMoN> zsombi: if you don’t manage to get a hold of him by noon, ping me and I’ll review your fix
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> zsombi: the fix looks easy enough, based on your comments
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I've tested it with the SDK gallery, and it works well
<gusch> oSoMoN: do you have problems with autopilot on mako, or how did you fix them for notes-app?
<oSoMoN> gusch: there’s a known issue in autopilot tests for notes-app on mako indeed
<gusch> oSoMoN: I see randon failing tests on mako :(
<oSoMoN> gusch: om26er is working on it, he has a pending MR which I need to review
<oSoMoN> gusch: for other apps you mean?
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes, gallery and uitk
<oSoMoN> gusch: is that in the dashboard, or on CI jobs
<gusch> oSoMoN: CI
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you point me to the log of a failed test?
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/1749/? or https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/1760/?
<gusch> oSoMoN: and in gallery there are several tests failing - seems like randomly
<oSoMoN> gusch: weird, I have no better advice than re-run them, and ping someone on the CI team
<gusch> oSoMoN: well - restarting all the time is no fun - ok - I'll wait/ping omer to investigate
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I know… :/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Farm Animals Day! :-D
<popey> oink
<JamesTait> popey, bacon for breakfast? ;)
<popey> Fruit!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: pingulorius :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hello hello
<zsombi> nerochiaro: check the comments I wrote to the bug #1226990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1226990 in notes-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "popup menu display corrupted in notes-app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226990
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, i'll give that a shot. note: deprecated properties should not cause errors. as long as they are still allowed they should jsut work. if a deprecated property causes an error, it's  bug in the uitk and needs to be fixed, or the property removed entirely
<zsombi> nerochiarpo: that property should have been removed long time ago
<nerochiaro> zsombi: go for it then
<zsombi> nerochiaro first you get rid of using 'em :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: if there's no deadline for removal, people don't remove them. we're all lazy ;)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: anyway i'll fix that and see if it works
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, agree, all deprecated API will get removed in 30 days...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: well, i don't know when the start date of the deprecation period is. where do i find that ?
<nerochiaro> ;)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the CHANGES file in SDK tells when a property was deprecated, so 30 days after that you should know that the property may/will vanish
<nerochiaro> zsombi: cool
<nerochiaro> zsombi: btw, your documentation should be updated too
<nerochiaro> zsombi: and by that i mean the examples
<zsombi> nerochiaro: no, all docs are in a perfect shape :D
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm pretty sure last i checked the example for popups didn't use ActionItems but I may be mistaken
<zsombi> nerochiaro: there are lots of things we should update in the SDK, docs, examples, more robust unit tests, etc... just don't know when the time will come for that
<zsombi> nerochiaro actually ActionItems does not even exist
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, just know they are confusing people at the moment
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, I know...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, gusch: would one of you have some time for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/bookmarks-star/+merge/188620 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: is there a way to know when a popover has been closed ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi1: also is it not supposed to close on its own when someone clicks anywhere outside of the popover ?
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: it should close automatically, yes
<zsombi1> nerochiaro: visible tells whether the popover is hidden. If you open with a component, the popover will be destroyed
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it does not seem to close automatically if i tap nearby in the text area that opened it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: the cursor moves to another point but the popover is still open
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then it is again the touch events not being converted to mouse events...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: because on desktop works pretty well. I've turned the IMA to be derived from MA just because of the unreliability of the mouse + touch handling, and as I got confirmation that all touch events are actually converted into mouse events, the MA derivation was pretty justified. But seems there's something eating the events or not converting them all
<nerochiaro> zsombi: anything I can do to speed up fixing this ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: honestly no idea... loicm_ says touch events are converted into mouse events, but for some reason no mouse event reaches IMA...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: :(
<om26er> renato, ping
<smartboyhw> dpm, good evening:)
<dpm> hi smartboyhw :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: out of curiosity, at some point the text area had some "handles" that would pop up and help position the cursor or select text. what happened to those ?
<renato> om26er, pong
<mihir_> hey , good evening :)
<om26er>  renato I wanted to talk about this bug 1227595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227595 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[touch] The screen brightness change is not realtime" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227595
<zsombi> nerochiaro: were removed as those were not conform to the design
<om26er> renato, see comment #3 from charles
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so now one has to have super tiny precise fingers to be able to edit text efficiently ?
<om26er> renato, he says you wrote that part of the code. can you tell what's the reason for it not being realtime ? was there some problem ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I understand your concerns, and this was planned to be fixed during this fall, however there were other more urgent tasks popped up so that was left out... sorry...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm just mentioning it because of notes app is really really hard to use as it stands for doing anything non trivial
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I know, but cannot do much about it in the next 24 hours...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: not asking you do. just making sure you are aware
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, we are aware, and I've been trying to jump on it several times, all the time got held back...
<renato> om26er, I do not remember exactly the reason for that.  I think I was having problems to keep sync btw the ui and the backend due the fact that every time that the backend changes the value its notify the UI and the UI update the slider value
<renato> I will add a comment on the bug
<om26er> renato, hm,, ok... seems to be working fine for me now :)
<dpm> om26er, would you have any hints on why the tests are failing on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/enable-translations/+merge/187691
<om26er> dpm, looking
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mihir_> dpm: are you able to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1233168 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233168 in Ubuntu Calculator App "calc app doesn't show any thing in the upper screen when clicking any number" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> dpm, its failing  when it tries to create a music database
<dpm> om26er, ah, so this requires balloons' music database setup, not sure if he's got that merged yet
<renato> om26er, test with the sound menu and others menu that uses slider
<nerochiaro> zsombi: does this look ok to you ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-remove-deprecated-action-prop/+merge/188806
<dpm> lool, would you have a few mins for a quick hangout later on re: qtpowerd for the music app? We've got a design hangout at 13:30, so perhaps you can join during that or straight after?
<lool> dpm: yes
<lool> dpm: actually I was just about to grab you
<dpm> lool, ok, cool, I'll add you to the meeting
<lool> ok
<lool> hopefully I'll all be done with lunch here
<dpm> lool, if that works best for you, you can join near the end and we can continue the technical side of the meeting past the design hangout time
<lool> dpm: I should be able to make it
<dpm> lool, ok, cool. I think today only one of the developers can make it from what they said, but I think we need to discuss qtpowerd if we want to get it done this week
<lool> dpm: yeah; actually I think there's consensus on what needs to happen, but it's a question of timing and resources
<dpm> lool, exactly, after your latest work on the plugin, I understand the bulk of it is done? (pending testing, landing the plugin, etc)
<lool> dpm: yes
<lool> dpm: it's basically all working with the two mps
<lool> dpm: it can land anytime (sooner is better)
<lool> dpm: what remains to be done on this topic is to move this to powerd itself or at least into archive, and merge the unity8 powerd bindings with these; they also need to be reworked not to hardcode the app name
<lool> on the long term, we'll move to music-hub, so wont even need that for music-app anymore
<dpm> gotcha
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the MR looks good. Please note that the ActionSelectionPopover has a target property, which in our case will be the text editor
<dpm> lool, one part that's not clear to me is "merge the unity8 powerd bindings with these". That comes back to my question on the MP - why do we need 2 plugins, could we not just have one qtpowerd plugin that's used by both music and unity8?
<lool> dpm: yes we could, that's what I'd like us to do, but that requires work and we have many other things to finish before 13.10
<lool> dpm: also, I'd like this to move to lp:powerd rather than be a separate source
<lool> win 33
<lool> ups
<dpm> lool, ok, cool, let's use the call to discuss what we can do in the time that we've got
<AskUbuntu> Interacting with appindicator icon and menus from LDTP | http://askubuntu.com/q/352646
<nerochiaro> zsombi: am I not setting it ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: oh, interesting, i'm not
<lool> dpm: didn't get the invite though
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm setting it now but i don't notice any difference in behavior. I'll update the MR anyway
<dpm> lool, sorry, got distracted on a couple of other conversations, you got it now (or at least you'll get it in a few mins)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: TextArea sets the target, you don't have to do that
<dpm> popey, not sure if you've been following the conversation, but lool will be joining us on the design hangout today to discuss landing the powerd plugin and coordinating the work ^
<popey> great
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm using PopupUtils.open to show the thing
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in fact, you can please look at the code a minute and let me know if there's a way to just use the standard text area popover and hook into it
<Desvelao> Just new on this chat.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i need a little bit of advice on autopilot. i have a case when clicking on a toolbar button under some condition brings up a popover and under some other condition brings up a component. and the condition is if a facebook account is configured or not. i guess there's no way to autopilot test that button, is there ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: not sure what you mean by "there's no way to autopilot test that button"
<gusch> om26er: did you have the chance to look into the gallery issues on mako/CI
<Desvelao> I was trying to run the "hello world" C program in qt5 debugging mode but it refused to work. Why is this?
<om26er> gusch, oh, was I supposed to ? I think I forgot about that. Can you point me to it again. please
<lool> dpm: I'm on, but alone; am I in the right HO?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN|lunch: how do you determine which outcome to test ?
<lool> dpm: id ends up cea3a
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN|lunch: you can either test that the popup comes out or that the component comes out, but you can't control which one since that depends on an external condition
<lool> popey: sorry, where's the HO?  I seem to be alone in this one
<dpm> lool, let me send you a direct link
<lool> thanks; happens from time to time with calendar app that I end up in the wrong HO
<gusch> om26er: for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/1749/?
<smartboyhw> dpm, BTW I'm going to use the webcam in my laptop, so the video resolution might be terrible;P
<om26er> gusch, I try to build gallery-app bug cmake says: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcontent-hub-dev (>= 0.0+13.10.20130930.1)
<smartboyhw> Well, at least I tested it with balloons (right before I realized I can't join any On Air Hangouts)
<gusch> oSoMoN|lunch: approved
<om26er> I do have an older version but the newer version isn't showing up in updates either (just ran apt-get update_
<gusch> om26er: I thought that is published already - but just for testing, you can remove the version dependency
<om26er> gusch, that fails the build http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183613/
<om26er> I just did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183616/
<gusch> om26er: remove the version dependency in debian/control - do not touch the cmake files
<om26er> gusch, I did that as well. I am trying to build locally ala: cmake CMakeLists.txt;make -j4
<om26er> that only checks inside the CMake config...
<gusch> om26er: oh - sorry - hmm - that's strange
<gusch> om26er: no idea where to get the newer version from
<om26er> newer version if not yet release in the ppa atleast
<om26er> *archives I meant
<gusch> om26er: but don't ask me which ppa/archive contains the package
<om26er> gusch, no problems, I can run tests without compiling
<gusch> om26er: cool - thx
<dpm> smartboyhw, no worries :)
<victorp> I cant get the TextField to trigger an accepted() signal when pressing return
<victorp> any thoughts?
<victorp> bzoltan, I cant get the TextField to trigger an accepted() signal when pressing return
<victorp> have you seen something like that?
<dpm> popey, lool, qtpowerd plugin for music merged, the armhf package in the core apps PPA should be available in a few hours
<popey> ta
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<dpm> lool, added you to the music app team, you should now have commit rights to lp:qtpowerd and lp:music-app
<dpm> hi WebbyIT, sorry, I've not yet had the chance to come back to you regarding the presentation :/
<WebbyIT> dpm: np, it's about calculator app
<WebbyIT> dpm: on PC there is an error: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/Simple/Screen.qml:80:17: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/images/trash.png
<WebbyIT> dpm: but in install file there is *.png usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app
<dpm> WebbyIT, that's probably because the ubuntu-mobile-icons package is not installed by default on the desktop
<dpm> ah, forget what I've said
<WebbyIT> dpm: it's an icon from Paolo Rotolo, it's a png
<dpm> hm, not sure what it could be
<WebbyIT> dpm: Have I to open a bug?
<WebbyIT> dpm: problem is only on PC, so it's not a big trouble
<dpm> WebbyIT, feel free to file it, as it might make the autopilot tests fail
<WebbyIT> dpm: mhhh, maybe I understand: icon was introduced since two weeks... is it possible that the error in on installation older than commit? When users update the calc receive new code, but no new file. Is it possible?
<gusch> tmoenicke bfiller https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-stuck-keys/+merge/188833
<lool> dpm: \o/
<lool> dpm: thanks a lot
<victorp> mzanetti, ping
<om26er> gusch, regarding https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/1749/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer/TestPhotoViewer/test_photo_delete_works_with_touch_/
<om26er> this seems like something to do with the share component loading
<om26er> I am having real hard time trying to reproduce any of those crashes
<om26er> *test failures
<victorp> trying to package with click an app that has a C++ extension and failing to get it to work
<victorp> Help please?!
<victorp> :_
<smartboyhw> dpm, you joining the Hangout?
<GuidoPallemans> dpm_:  what do I need to join for the evernote app?
<GuidoPallemans> dpm:
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, do you want to join our hangout?
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<GuidoPallemans> dpm: "try again in a few minutes
<gusch> om26er: hmmm - it's strange, as the loader does not have the proper url, so it rather seems the photo was not clicked properly
<mzanetti> victorp: pong
<om26er> danielholm, hello
<danielholm> om26er: hey
<om26er> danielholm, there is a little inconsistency in the music app regrading the list of song... I wanted to talk to you about.
<om26er> let me grab a screenshot
<danielholm> om26er: sure
<om26er> danielholm, http://i.imgur.com/MuMi9mP.png
<om26er> shouldn;t all the songs in this list have the same padding as coverart ?
<danielholm> om26er: the missing cover art?
<om26er> danielholm, no, the coverart area is centered from both left and right but the songs after that in this list are aligned to the extreme left which looks odd
<danielholm> aha
<om26er> I think it might make more sense for the songs to have the same padding as the cover art
<danielholm> om26er: yes, thats true
<danielholm> om26er: could you report it as a bug so we can keep it listed? I think this will be resolved by Andrew since he is working on the NowPlaying stuff. and there are some other design changes landing
<om26er> danielholm, Ok sure. Will report a bug for that.
<danielholm> om26er: lovely, thank you! :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, popey thanks a lot:)
<dpm> thanks for joining smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dpm, sorry for not talking
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you have some time for a review? I meant to ask nerochiaro, but can’t get hold of him… https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/single-contextual-menu/+merge/188847
<smartboyhw> But I'm doing my Chinese homework, and I don't want to mutter Chinese into the hangout:P
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<dpm> balloons, lool and didrocks have been pinging us to take a look at the failing tests for calendar and music, are you onto those?
<balloons> dpm, yes
<popey> fun fun fun!
<balloons> everything is held up in merging because of all the sdk and emulator breakage
<dpm> thanks balloons, that sounds like "fun"
<balloons> dpm, hah, fingers crossed it washes out today.. I'm been trying to get things merged all week
<lool> balloons: ah what's the issue with SDK breakage?
<balloons> lool, among other things, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_tab_switch/+merge/188774
<balloons> lool, elopio put together a big list of 5 bugs if you are interested. But more or less toolbar changes (open/closed states) and the emulator breakage
<lool> balloons: so we shouldn't land the updated ui-toolkit in PPA before these are fixed I guess
<lool> balloons: yes, list is very welcome  :-)
<lool> balloons: let's move to #ubuntu-ci-eng
<smartboyhw> dpm, hmm, we have a problem
<smartboyhw> The Evernote SDK for Javascript is supposed to work with Apache Cordova Library
<smartboyhw> But the library is a big one (24.4 MB zipped...)
<AskUbuntu> Graduate Software Developer looking to get involved | http://askubuntu.com/q/352747
<smartboyhw> And as far as I know, we have to make http://docs.phonegap.com/en/edge/guide_platforms_index.md.html work for Ubuntu Touch too
<popey> dpm: did you say that qtpowerd 0.2 was building somewhere?
<dpm> popey, should be building in the core apps PPA, let me check
<dpm> popey, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+builds
<popey> woot
<popey> not long now!
<smartboyhw> dpm, where's your blog post? ;)
<GuidoPallemans> smartboyhw: have you gotten the code at page http://dev.evernote.com/doc/start/javascript.php to work?
<smartboyhw> GuidoPallemans, I'm wondering about the Apache Cordova Library, since the Evernote JS SDK needs to work with it
<GuidoPallemans> smartboyhw: but the last block of code under " Adding OAuth configuration and login callback functions " seems to be pretty html-independent?
<smartboyhw> GuidoPallemans, not at all
<smartboyhw> I mean, hot html-dependent;P
<smartboyhw> *not
<smartboyhw> (ALAS)
<GuidoPallemans> ah yes
<GuidoPallemans> you can just use that code in qml
<AskUbuntu> Is there a way to attach a pygame window to glade window in quickly? | http://askubuntu.com/q/352763
<om26er> boiko, hello
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, bug 1234280 is would assume that's dialer-app asking the messaging menu to do that ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234280 in Messaging Menu "Outgoing calls show up as missed calls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234280
<om26er> or the service maybe
<boiko> om26er: that's a duplicate
<boiko> om26er: I have just marked the bug as being so
<boiko> om26er: it is already fixed, btw ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I commented on your MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: code looks good, but I'm somehow not able to copy&paste an image - with the old and new browser
<gusch> oSoMoN: but I need to run ...
<om26er> boiko, great, thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks for the reviewz
<oSoMoN> -z
<gusch> oSoMoN: sorry I couldn't approve the second
<oSoMoN> gusch: that’s ok, I’ll have nerochiaro test it (ping nerochiaro)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: could you please test https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/single-contextual-menu/+merge/188847 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm on it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all gree
<nerochiaro> green
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<daker> still no announcement :( ?
<randomcpp> popey, ping
<popey> randomcpp: yo
<randomcpp> did you send me an email about my app?
<popey> I did ☻
<popey> not spam, honest ☻
<randomcpp> ehehe
<randomcpp> I'm reading it
<popey> \o/ People read my mail
<popey> (although technically I didn't write it)
<AskUbuntu> issues with some patch | http://askubuntu.com/q/352780
<randomcpp> lol
<randomcpp> I don't have ubuntu 13.10 installed right now >.<
<randomcpp> I'll need mefrio for fixing this bug, is it urgent?
<popey> not "house burning down" urgent
<randomcpp> in theory I only need to change a line of code, right?
<popey> I believe so.
<WebbyIT> Question from Italian Q&A website: will Intel atom Z2560 be supported by Ubuntu Touch?
<WebbyIT> here there is write no here, but it's an old news: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Intel-No-Linux-support-for-tablet-processor-1709365.html
<mrqtros> Bug in sdk - popup's arrow on wrong place (higher than needed). http://ubuntuone.com/4HVxRXr9PqrFkZSQBbbLPg
<mrqtros> Device only bug
<randomcpp> popey, I uploaded a new version. applicationName should be correct now
<popey> randomcpp: thanks
<daker> popey: i am done, pushed a new version to the store
<popey> great!
<mhall119> App Showdown winners announced! http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/10/winners-of-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown/
<WebbyIT> randomcpp, grandissimo :)
<randomcpp> woooooooooooooooo
<randomcpp> :D
<WebbyIT> Italian does it better :P
<randomcpp> WebbyIT, :D
<GuidoPallemans> If i'm making a QML app with a js library, does it matter if I use a minified version of that library or not?
<randomcpp> GuidoPallemans, which js lib?
<GuidoPallemans> https://github.com/bytespider/jsOAuth ans
<GuidoPallemans> and*
<GuidoPallemans> https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-js
<randomcpp> they should work
<randomcpp> anyway, it doesn't make much difference in phone/desktop app if the library is few bytes bigger
<randomcpp> you have to load it few times, rather than on a website
<randomcpp> goodnight guys!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-03
<rottinrob> good evening everyone
<jkeyes0> hey, rottinrob
<rottinrob> hey there
<jkeyes0> making good progress?
<rottinrob> not too bad...got a good start
<rottinrob> I think I know how to connect the two api's
<jkeyes0> rottinrob: in all honesty, I'm stuck already. I've pretty well figured out how to pull in the sdk (the javascript one). Haven't touched the oAuth library yet. My task, though, is to figure out uploading images. Problem there is that to upload an image, you first have to create a note, or have a note to attach it to. Guess I'll do a two-for-one.
<rottinrob> you can import a note as you place pic
<rottinrob> the cloud API's are pretty well thought out...not to mention powerful
<rottinrob> my task is to get the API's to communnicate and bring in files, folders, etc
<jkeyes0> I look forward to seeing someone else's code interacting with it. My QML experience is still so limited, that I feel a bit overwhelmed putting it all together.
<rottinrob> I think i'll have the very rough working model some time tomorrow...just go back to what you know
<rottinrob> I've been studing the API's for a few days now...we could really do some kool stuff with a bit of imagination
<rottinrob> figuring out a place to start is always rough, just think it through
<rottinrob> I started a trunk if you wanna pull it and kinda see where I'm going, maybe that will help
<jkeyes0> absolutely
<rottinrob> my first and main goul is to get those two API's to chat jkeyes0
<jkeyes0> think I see your trunk out there. looks like the last checkin was about 3 hours ago
<rottinrob> sounds about right...I'll commit one more just b4 I pass out for the night
<jkeyes0> awesome. I'll keep an eye out for it.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Virus Appreciation Day! :-D
<nik90|Office> JamesTait: virus appreciation :D ?
<JamesTait> nik90|Office, I'll allow you to philosophise on that - which kind of virus and what to appreciate about them is up to you. ;)
<nik90|Office> JamesTait: ;)
<popey> nik90|Office: in the latest image the clock detected my location as farnborough ☻
<nik90|Office> popey: lol really?
<popey> don't sound so surprised! :D
<popey> (it still gets the time wrong by 1 hour)
<nik90|Office> popey: time wrong?
<popey> nik90|Office: yes, it says "Farnborough: 09:00"
<nik90|Office> popey: clock follows the system time..meaning your system time is 1 hour wrong
<popey> It's 10AM
<popey> yes. it is ☻
<nik90|Office> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233986
<popey> but it's disconcerting to say "Farnborough, this is a location I know, and the time there is 09:00"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233986 in Ubuntu Clock App "Right location is identified but wrong timezone" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nik90|Office> popey: Since clock does not have permission to change system time, when it detects that system time is wrong, I can pop up a dialog requesting the user to fix the system time first
<nik90|Office> popey: otherwise we will start getting bugs in clock app that the time is incorrect when in reality the system time is wrog
<nik90|Office> wrong*
<popey> hmm.
<nik90|Office> popey: if you have a better solution for 1.0, let me know. For 2.0, I will look into making the clock app change the system time if necessary
<popey> nik90|Office: what led to the conclusion we can't set the timezone from the clock app?
<popey> did you discuss that with sdk people or security (policy) people?
<nik90|Office> popey: I started a email thread sometime back regarding this, which btw I need to continue the discussion with. The gist of it was that the clock app needs to use timed to implement timezone changes which does not (1) have a qml implementation (2) due to security reasons cannot be used even if implemented
<nik90|Office> popey: Since that is a whole new world, I rather not spend time on that for the 1.0 cycle. I still need to wrap my mind around the timed explanation that I received from seb and laney sometime back. I will start the discussion again next cycle
<Laney> you could launch the system settings application to the time-date page
<nik90|Office> Laney: yeah that would be a better temporary solutio
<Laney> doesn't even need to be temporary
<popey> that's not a bad idea
<popey> keep time setting centralised
<nik90|Office> Laney: it has to be. Because as per clock designs, a user should be able to click on a world city and make that his current city which should ideally also change his system timezone. If I redirect them to the settings app, they will have to search for that city again and then set it.
<nik90|Office> Laney: unless can I specify the timezone as an argument to the settings app?
<Laney> no
<Laney> not yet, anyway
<Laney> where's that requirementi n the design?
<nik90|Office> Laney: let me grab the links for you
<Laney> I'm looking at https://docs.google.com/a/orangesquash.org.uk/document/d/16jj0bVmaMHVjJpfgWhgmWZO6EWRK-sOeF61mC-holgU/edit?pli=1
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> google in leaking my domain shocker
<nik90|Office> Laney: http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/app-patterns-applied-clock-key-journeys/
<nik90|Office> Laney: the wireframe is a bit old but it still presents the idea I am talking about
<nik90|Office> Laney: that document was created by me, It only shows the visual designs for now and not so much the interaction. The wireframes are better for that
 * nik90|Office needs the day to be 48 hours or more to do pending tasks such as updating that design document :(
<Laney> Oh, you're saying that Edit Locations implies you can drag cities to the top
<nik90|Office> Laney: http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/clock_what_time_NY-1024x328.png
<nik90|Office> Laney: clicking on new york sets the system time to new york time instead of london
<Laney> huh
<Laney> I don't get that from that text
<Laney> I thought it was just showing you what the time is there
<Laney> but if you look really hard
<Laney> you can see the time at the top changes
<Laney> or does it?
 * Laney goes blind trying to see
<nik90|Office> the time in the indicator does not change
<nik90|Office> hmm
<nik90|Office> so clicking on a city, just temporarily shows it in the clock app...what use is that when it is already shown in the list?
<nik90|Office> I really need to talk to design
<Laney> Anyway, maybe it does - but it's not clear that is the case to me
<nik90|Office> Laney: I will discuss this with the designer and then come back to this
<nik90|Office> Laney: but do you know how to invoke the time-date settings page from a qml app?
<Laney> you'd think it would change current location in the 4th picture there
<nik90|Office> yeah me too
<Laney> yeah, you can open the URL settings:///system/time-date
<Laney> (I think)
<nik90|Office> Qt.openUrlExternally("settings:///system/time-date")
<nik90|Office> is this syntax correct?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<nik90|Office> Laney: perfect! thnx
<om26er> oSoMoN, re: bug 1233270
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233270 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Degraded version of mobile.twitter.com with the default UA" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233270
<oSoMoN> om26er: yes?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I don't think that's really the twitter we would want on the phone
<om26er> it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/WtJj05m.png
<oSoMoN> om26er: yes, it looks a bit old-fashioned, but it’s functional
<oSoMoN> om26er: and getting intrusive pop-ups that suggest installing the android app is not ideal either
<om26er> oSoMoN, hmm, ok. its not usable for me atleast :/
<oSoMoN> om26er: what do you mean by "not usable"?
<om26er> oSoMoN, search button is too small, usablility in my book also includes beauty
<om26er> i would try using friends app for now
<oSoMoN> om26er: can you please elaborate on the usability issues you’re seeing in the bug report? that would help if we need to take a decision and go forward with impersonating android (we need solid arguments to do so)
<AskUbuntu> How can i interact with phone hardware and other mobile api's? | http://askubuntu.com/q/353144
<WebbyIT> hi popey :) What time is calendar meeting today?
<popey> WebbyIT: in one hour
<popey> (and 3 mins)
<WebbyIT> popey: thanks :) See you later ;)
<daker> oSoMoN: +1 this version is not usable on touch experience
<oSoMoN> daker: you mean twitter, right? if so, can you please describe the issues you’re encountering in the bug report (bug #1233270)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233270 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Degraded version of mobile.twitter.com with the default UA" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233270
<daker> oSoMoN: i am using this version on my old nokia
<daker> oSoMoN: as om26er explained, a lot of links are very small to touch
<daker> oSoMoN: for ex this is the area of "a" link http://i.imgur.com/Eyv4xdj.png
<daker> this where you are supposed to "touch"
<oSoMoN> daker: right, that’s a good point
<daker> oSoMoN: all the link to the key functions are like that
<daker> oSoMoN: to be very clear, you are supposed to navigate using the old fashion keyboard arrows like i do on my "old" nokia
<daker> oSoMoN: and this what om26er described http://i.imgur.com/Qzhl7tz.png
<gusch> oSoMoN: is there a way to get some (qt)webkit debugging when running the webbrowser?
<daker> gusch: maybe by run the webkit inspector using --inspector ?
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes, there should be a -dbg package
<gusch> oSoMoN: I installed that one already (debugging that one is - well - very slow)
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes :/
<oSoMoN> gusch: IIRC gdb has a mechanism to attach to a running process, so you need to identify the QtWebProcess, and attach to it
<oSoMoN> gusch: have a look at http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/70760 for instructions on how to do that
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx for that hint
<oSoMoN> gusch: that’s needed to debug crashes in the webprocess, if you’re not investigating a crash then you don’t need that, just do "gdb --pid=pidof QtWebProcess"
<gusch> oSoMoN: that's what I'm currently doing ;)
<om26er> renato, I am not seeing the scene selector in the video player, is that broken ?
<om26er> (using Mir)
<renato> om26er, it was disabled due a bug on the new decode
<om26er> renato, ok.
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: have yougotten any of rottinrobs code to work?
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: It didn't really say anything
<jkeyes0> GuidoPallemans: I got it pulled down and running last night, but it didn't have any SDK references in it yet. He said he was going to push before heading to bed, but apparently didn't.
<m-b-o> I have question about the ListItem.Subtitled component.
<m-b-o> Is there a way to change the text sizes of the title and the subtitles?
<randomcpp> hi guys :)
<om26er> boiko, hey
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, the highlight area in the dialer app is not curved :) when you press 1, 3, * or # note that the highlight goes out of the number' area
<boiko> om26er: that's fixed, the highlight is gone, but in any case, that's a problem with the UbuntuShape not masking what is inside of it
<om26er> boiko, ack
<boiko> om26er: it is also visible when contact results appear in dialer and messaging apps (the bottom black rectangle is not masked)
<randomcpp> did anyone try to run ubuntu sdk on other linux os?
<randomcpp> or if I want to build the ubuntu sdk on arch or fedora, what do I need?
<om26er> nik90, what's up with the alarm. Is it working ?
<nik90|Office> om26er: not yet. we are working on getting the alarm notification ready
<nik90|Office> om26er: so it basically sets the alarm to EDS, but when the alarm triggers, nothing happens
<nik90|Office> om26er: am working with charles,  ted etc to get the indicator datetime to create a snap decision when the alarm rings
<om26er> nik90|Office, the final change needs to happen in clock app itself ?
<om26er> nik90|Office, ah - sounds cool
<nik90|Office> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged]
<nik90|Office> om26er: should land before release
<om26er> nik90|Office, right, so that means if we set an alarm in the app it is saved indeed. Only when the time to show it comes there is no way to show it which is being worked on through NotifyOSD ?
<om26er> nik90|Office, is anything in the Clock app that needs to be done
<nik90|Office> om26er: everything is set up in clock app
<nik90|Office> om26er: the only reason that bug report has clock app listed is to get design interaction when a user click on an alarm listed in the indicator datetime
<randomcpp> does anyone know if this project works https://github.com/mgehre/whosthere ??
<popey> randomcpp: it worked some while back
<popey> randomcpp: you following the thread on ubuntu-phone?
<popey> randomcpp: i don't know if it still works, what'sapp may have changed protocols?
<randomcpp> popey, I don't know I've just found that link
<popey> heh, ok
<randomcpp> while I was trying to build the sdk on arch
<popey> coincidence
<WebbyIT> popey, sorry for this afternoon, an unexpected situation. So, ted replied to my MR: I'll try to implement it fast as possible
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002/comments/432984
<mrqtros> popey ping
<randomcpp> does ubuntu core apps (calendar, contacts, etc) use qtpim to manage data?
<mrqtros> popey should I change "applicationName" for Shorts core app to get U1DB working? :)
<popey> WebbyIT: awesome!
<popey> mrqtros: pong
<popey> randomcpp: yeah, qtorganizer
<mrqtros> popey look above :)
<randomcpp> popey, qtcontacts too?
<popey> we store contacts in EDS
<randomcpp> ok
<randomcpp> thank you popey
<mrqtros> popey should I change "applicationName" of Shorts core app to get U1DB working? :)
<randomcpp> mrqtros, applicationName should match the name you have in manifest.json
<popey> yeah
<randomcpp> something lke "com.ubuntu.developer.<yourname>.<yourapp>
<randomcpp> like*
<mrqtros> * mrqtros checking manifest version ...
<randomcpp> popey, it looks like qtpim isn't released with other qt modules
<randomcpp> there's no official release :/
<mrqtros> randomcpp but currently I am talking about Core App
<mrqtros> RSS Reader
<mrqtros> Should I set it's applicationName to something special? :)
<randomcpp> mrqtros, does this app have a manifest.json (it is used to generate click pkgs)
<mrqtros> randomcpp seems that there are no common manifest file and I have only strange one with my nickname (was generated on  my machine I think)
<randomcpp> :/
<mrqtros> popey currently I have image v. 70 installed. Can I update it to latest  version via system tools? :)
<popey> mrqtros: is it still read-only?
<mrqtros> popey no, I used both methods to make it writable which you adviced to me :)
<popey> you'll need to re-flash it then I'm afraid
<mrqtros> popey because of I am newbie vi user, I thought that it's still readonly)
<mrqtros> okay :(
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<popey> should keep your data
<mrqtros> popey I have little amount of data on this device :)
<popey> if it's in /home/phablet you should be fine
<mrqtros> popey is there any stable image from latest? :)
<mrqtros> Or I can't select? :)
<popey> channel saucy is latest stable
<popey> there's other channels
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> has some examples on it
<nik90> renato: Did you have time to look at the alarm EDS bug? The one where alarms werent being saved into the EDS backend?
<mrqtros> popey I haven't seen any ways to re-flash device, so I simply must type "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy" in terminal? :)
<popey> yes
<mrqtros> popey device on/off? :)
<popey> on
<renato> nik90, yes I found the problem but fixing it causes the calendar app to stop to work, I will be trying to fix it today and tomorrow
<mrqtros> popey thanks! :)
<nik90> renato: lol..only one of it can exist :D
<randomcpp> nik90, !!
<nik90> randomcpp: hey! congrats!
<randomcpp> thank you :)
<nik90> randomcpp: Same request I made to another app dev: "Please continue updating and adding new features" You got fans (users) who love your app :)
 * nik90 is one of them :D
<randomcpp> :D
<randomcpp> nik90, of course!
<nik90> lovely
<randomcpp> but firstly I want to try to build the ubuntu-sdk on archlinux
<randomcpp> just for fun
<nik90> randomcpp: ofc
<randomcpp> but I'm lost on some dependencies
<randomcpp> some qt modules the sdk uses aren't available
<nik90> randomcpp: yeah I suck with package management..I was once trying to build a new ubuntu toolkit on my system and broke my app dependencies completely...so I can understand your situations for arch :)
<nik90> randomcpp: I think some of the dependencies were renamed to new ones..you might have to get that into arch as well
<randomcpp> qtorganizer (and pim too) isn't available on arch apparently
<randomcpp> there's a qt5-pim-git pkgbuild on aur
<randomcpp> but it builds from git (and fails)
<randomcpp> and git versions are too updated
<m-b-o> hi
<m-b-o> are there problems with jenkins at the moment?
 * popey pokes fginther 
<m-b-o> mediumtest are failing with ptyhon import errors
<m-b-o> popey: seems like the problem is fixed
<fginther> popey, m-b-o, looks like dependency problems, investigating
<balloons> fginther, I was having that issue on all my mp's about 30 mins ago but it cleared up.. looks like it's back again
<balloons> since you are coming from a ppa, I suspect there is potential for this to happen when new builds hit the ppa
<balloons> fginther, perhaps we should use the archive instead? if I remember right it's from a ppa anyway
<fginther> balloons, we can try that, but I think normally we want to use the latest uitk
<fginther> m-b-o, popey, balloons, the current problem is that not all of the uitk packages for the must recent dput have published yet
<balloons> fginther, well I think it's worth discussing with the other ci folks, but there is stuff that breaks in the upstream uitk, but works in the downstream
<balloons> what I'm saying is if we push changes to fix the issues in the merge request, it will fail in the lab and vice versa
<balloons> that and when things get hairy like right now with new builds of uitk happening quite a bit it breaks our ability to merge
<balloons> fginther, case in point is https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142. I can't merge it with a fix, because it will break the build. Yet I can't pass the mp without it
<fginther> balloons, that's kind of always the case though, if the new sdk makes it into the new image and the necessary app changes aren't there at the same time, it's broken again.
<fginther> balloons, I see you're point, we have basically two streams to manage
<balloons> fginther, yes but that's a different problem.
<fginther> the source trunks and the binaries
<balloons> fginther, right... uitk landing into the image is a different story
<balloons> uitk shouldn't land if it breaks something, which is what we were chatting about in #sdk
 * fginther catches up
<GuidoPallemans> rottinrob: have you gotten the evernote sdk to work?   jkeyes0 ping
<GuidoPallemans> rottinrob: have you gotten the evernote sdk to work?   jkeyes0 ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-04
<jkeyes0> evening, rottinrob
<jkeyes0> started digging into the sdk a bit tonight. looks like my initial impression was a bit off. I thought you could just pull in the minified evernote SDK and be good to go, but that apparently only has Thrift in it. Experimenting with pulling in more of the .js files, and I'll have to pull down the OAuth library to go along with it, I'm sure.
<rottinrob> nice...I have gotten the idea to introduce another piece to the puzzle
<jkeyes0> uh-oh. :)
<rottinrob> I've been thinking of mending them together with an intermintant language
<rottinrob> both platforms have support for it
<rottinrob> its the apache language Cordova
<rottinrob> but great work digging in ...their's gonna be a good bit of book work on this one
<rottinrob> but Cordova is a js platform...its almost perfect
<rottinrob> I need more time on my research and tinkering to find out for sure
<jkeyes0> I looked into the cordova sample app they had on the Ubuntu dev site. Kinda figured we'd end up using that at some point (unless we're just going to tie directly into the camera app, which would probably be a more seamless experience)
<rottinrob> but camera is gonna take up its own resources
<rottinrob> we're gonna need a bit of resources ourself
<rottinrob> all the backend with notes, calendar, reminders, app....there's a bit there
<rottinrob> plus I believe we're gonna want our own hard line to devices core native functions to make our app light and seamless
<rottinrob> I tinker a lot with code just for fun...I'm gonna enjoy this project
<rottinrob> I found a project of Qt's that we are wanna get our hands on
<rottinrob> it's basiclly a backend programmable core..give's increadable boost and performance
<jkeyes0> I hope we all learn a lot working on this. I agree, it seems like it will be a lot of fun
<rottinrob> yea...I agree
<rottinrob> I'm out for the night....happy hackin
<randomcpp> hello everyone :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Smile Day! :-D
<Austinuity> Herro!
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey
<om26er> oSoMoN, would you like bug 1235230 to be moved somewhere else or is the browser as affects fine ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235230 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Track seeking in soundcloud is not reactive enough" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235230
<oSoMoN> om26er: the problem might be somewhere else in the stack, but until we do a proper investigation, webbrowser as affected project is fine
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok. Do you think we can somehow force html5 beta version of grooveshark on the phone ?
<om26er> the other version is useless and search results from the dash open grooveshark in the desktop mode
<oSoMoN> om26er: maybe a UA string override, or an explicit URL change (which I guess will require a change in the lens itself)
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you have some time for a (rather simple) review? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/validate-address-hide-activity/+merge/189247
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<randomcpp> hi everybody :)
<wootroot13> Help
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: any advance?
<mhall119> Streamlined new developer portal content has posted! http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1nqlky/ubuntu_developer_portal_gets_new_streamlined/
<randomcpp> mhall119, how can I publish my click app for the desktop too?
<mhall119> randomcpp: that's not supported yet, we'll probably discuss that at the upcoming UDS in November
<randomcpp> mmm
<randomcpp> but can it be distributed via .deb or ppa?
<mhall119> randomcpp: you can technically install and run click apps on the desktop, but because we don't have the security sandbox on the desktop like we do on phone/tablet, we aren't promoting that as a way for users to get apps
<randomcpp> ah ok
<randomcpp> mhall119, does ubuntu saucy require the sdk ppa to run my app right?
<mhall119> randomcpp: saucy should have the latest SDK in it's archives, so no
<mhall119> the user will need to install the sdk's runtime packages though
<mhall119> I don't think they're part of the default install
<randomcpp> I think the version is too old and non-compatible
<randomcpp> IIRC
<fginther> balloons, do you have time to talk core apps and the uitk?
<balloons> fginther, sure thing, let's chat
<fginther> balloons, I kicked off a build of each app with tests, but forced them to run agains the latest uitk in the ppa: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-sdk/
<balloons> hmm, interesting
<fginther> balloons, now you also have branches to resolve some issues, but they're currently set to build against the uitk in the archive, correct?
<fginther> balloons, by the way, I'm not skirting the discussion that needs to happen, just trying to work the current set of issues
<balloons> fginther, no no.. work comes first. I just wanted to capture my as they were thoughts
<balloons> fginther, yes I have some branches in limbo as it were
<fginther> balloons, there is a problem in the test runner that needs to be fixed. A couple apps are enabled to build with the sdk ppa, but that ppa isn't used when running. That's a bug and can be fixed.
<balloons> hehe, that one is a dousy
<balloons> fginther, so if you fix that I can land, say, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-db-path/+merge/189142?
<fginther> balloons, if we add the sdk ppa as a build and test dependency to the apps where we no we need fixes, then we should be able to land those changes (might have to bundle fixes)
<fginther> balloons, looking
<balloons> fginther, also sergio was inquiring about click apps, but I didn't get back to him if they were going live for testing or not
<fginther> balloons, we can't test click packages because we only have an x86 environment
<balloons> fginther, noted, ty
<fginther> balloons, the test runner bug would not impact clock-app as is, that project is not configured to use any ppa for build or test
<fginther> balloons, it would impact calendar app
<m-b-o> fginther: weather app too?
<fginther> m-b-o, no, weather app doesn't build against the sdk ppa
<balloons> fginther, yes, I see the issue with calendar, :-)
<fginther> m-b-o, weather-app does have test failures when built and tested against the sdk ppa: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-sdk/2/
<m-b-o> fginther: yes , I'm currently looking at it. It has nothing to do with the sdk version?
<fginther> m-b-o, I don't know for sure, I assumed it was sdk related
<m-b-o> fginther: okay. there's something I can do about it on the application side?
<balloons> fginther, what is the plan to deal with for instance, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1213046 for now? Or any other breakage you see? You going all upstream with all the tests? What happens then in the lab?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1213046 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "[Address book] swipe to delete does not ask for confirmation" [High,In progress]
<fginther> m-b-o, that sort of the topic under discussion.  The sdk version of the ui-toolkit has changed such that existing app tests fail, but that has not been released to the archive yet. We're trying to figure out the best course of action to keep progress on the apps themselves and make necessary changes to work with any sdk changes.
<m-b-o> okay, thank you
<fginther> balloons, internally, we build against the latest version. the inegration team is then grouping packages to promote them all at once.
<fginther> balloons, so the ui-toolkit is 'blocked' until the apps are updated
<rottinrob> afternoony'all
<balloons> fginther, ok, so that's the route being taken. So accordingly everything needs to test against the upstream. You'll then fix the issues with the autolanding and testing not all pointing upstream
<balloons> so in the end, everything will be using 'proposed'
<fginther> balloons, yes
<balloons> ahayzen, jenkins should run your latest push shortly, then we'll see what the results look like
<ahayzen> balloons, i've run it locally and i get the error i sent to u
<ahayzen> balloons, the only one i'm expecting to fix is the play/pause
<balloons> which means, I need to update all the failing test merges to work with upstream then?
<balloons> fginther, heh, so the second part of the conversation can wait I suppose, but everything I mentioned about why it would be bad to test against upstream as part of MP's still applies :-)
<fginther> balloons, yep. but shouldn't they just work once the environment updates are in place
<fginther> ?
<fginther> balloons, assume that we don't need to bundle multiple fixes into a single MP I suppose
<balloons> well, yes if I update clock to pass the pending upstream changes, from what we've discussed it will work in the lab as well, so we're all good
<balloons> ahayzen, it's popping out here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/691/ :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i may have to go in a bit so if i'm not around just tell me wht to do in the merge :)
<balloons> ahayzen, sure thing
<ahayzen> balloons, thx
<balloons> ahayzen, it's acting much weirder locally for me
<ahayzen> balloons, wht do u mean?
<ahayzen> balloons, note i've never used autopilot so my code maybe a bit hacky :P
<balloons> ahayzen, well I removed mediascanner locally, so it's a bit hard to mess with this atm
<ahayzen> balloons, u can see in the video it brings up the toolbar but gets stuck trying to find the play button
<balloons> ahayzen, so looking at the new results you are continually trying to open the toolbar
<balloons> Does the play button turn into a forward button?
<balloons> I don't see any next button any longer
<ahayzen> balloons, well i just temporarily put it in when it tries to get the playbutton so that it is guaranteed to be open
<ahayzen> balloons, yep next button doesn't exist in tht toolbar anymore that wht i was trying to say in the meeting... it is in the toolbar on the now playing page
<balloons> i'm confused about the changes so it's hard..
<ahayzen> balloons, basically ignore the next/pre test for the moment... i'm just trying to get the play one to pass
<balloons> ohh you stuck it all in the emulator
<balloons> lol
<ahayzen> balloons, yep as i said i don't know how autopilot works :P and its just hacked in :)
<balloons> ahayzen, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit.html
<balloons> ahayzen, no worries :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, so you can just do this:         self.main_view.open_toolbar()
<ahayzen> balloons, thx... note we have a custom toolbar as well so thts why i had to add tht code in :/ unless the library one just clicks at the bottom?
<balloons> it should open it
<ahayzen> ahayzen, ok
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so even if tht works... why is it not getting the play button?
<balloons> so I would place that in the test itself and remove it from the emulator function
<balloons> it's looping the toolbar opening for some reason
<balloons> again, sadly I can't debug on this device at the moment :-(
<ahayzen> :/
<ahayzen> balloons, just tried open_toolbar() and got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6193734/
<balloons> ahayzen, remembering we can revert everything, so I would remove show_toolbar. .ohh
<balloons> ahayzen, nice! apparently it's too custom :-(
<ahayzen> balloons, i think it is because we have disabled the normal one and are just using rectangles :)
<balloons> ahayzen, seriously though we'll file a bug to support it in the emulator
<balloons> why are you using a custom one however? you could also add an animating property.. it's used to ensure we know when the toolbar is opened
<ahayzen> balloons, because of the stuff tht needs to go in it and the complexity of it
<ahayzen> balloons, we've got horizontal dragging on some elements in the toolbar
<balloons> well adding an animating property would solve the bug and wouldn't be a bad idea regardless
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll add tht it does have a flag called shown
 * balloons realized you don't care about the next test
<balloons> ahh ok, so the looping and everything all makes sense now. I think I'm caught up
<ahayzen> balloons, the test will need to be modified to open up the now playing page and test there
<ahayzen> balloons, but yh just concentrating on the play/pause test first :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ok so this first line is where you are stuck
<balloons>         self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_play_button, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons> basically it exists to check and make sure the app is all loaded up before beginning. then we dive in
<ahayzen> yep which is calling? .. self.app.select_single("Rectangle", objectName = "playshape") ?
<balloons> yes, but also open toolbar.. remove that part of it
<ahayzen> which was erroring with 'StateNotFoundError: State not found for class 'Rectangle' and filters {'objectName': 'playshape'}.'
<ahayzen> ok
<balloons> so this should work:         self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_play_button, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons>         self.main_view.open_toolbar()
<balloons> assuming you add the animating property.. Or even your method
<balloons> self.show_toolbar().. just call it once, and then it should finish and go just fine
<ahayzen> if i changed the state of the toolbar to visible, just to test if the play button can be picked up?
<balloons> ahayzen, can you check for the animating property on loadup?
<balloons> I would add that check if possible in front of the open_toolbar call
<balloons> and move         self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_play_button, Eventually(NotEquals(None))) to just above the         playbutton = self.main_view.get_play_button() line
<ahayzen> i'll have a look at tht tomoz
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> ahayzen, you could change state to visible sure
<ahayzen> yeah makes sense...but i just tried setting the toolbar as shown as default... and still got the same error about it not finding the play button
<om26er> renato_, hey
<renato_> om26er, hey
<om26er> renato_, are you going to work on bug 1228274 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228274 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "[Adding new contact] skype username does not support numbers" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228274
<balloons> fginther, are you going to summarize and open bugs for the gaps from http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-sdk/? Or, how would yo ulike to do it
<renato_> om26er, this is very easy to fix :D
<renato_> om26er, but is not on my list right now
<fginther> balloons, do you have time for that? I still need to fix the test runner
<renato_> om26er, in fact I am not sure if this is a bug on keyboard, since I am using "Qt.ImhEmailCharactersOnly" as input hint
<renato_> om26er, and numbers should be supported as email characters
<renato_> bfiller, ^^^
<om26er> renato_, woops. I just tried its working now :)
<balloons> fginther, sure I can do it, just didn't want to duplicate work. I'll file bugs for everything I see that is broken
<fginther> balloons, much thanks
<balloons> fginther, are you going to push this "live" once everything is fixed, or before?
<renato_> om26er, good :D
<balloons> I want to communicate to the teams what's happening
<fginther> balloons, I was planning on updating the job configs to use the ppa as soon as I get the infrastructure fixes in place
<fginther> balloons, I can coordinate with you if that helps
<balloons> fginther, ok, so right away. Makes sense. I'll communicate it out, and share what's up. Sounds good
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for ur help so far i'll try ur ideas tomoz...but i gotta go now cyas
<balloons> ahayzen, your welcome.. Sorry I just destroyed my setup for music app!
<balloons> I redid it to work with mediascanner and then got rid of the testbed yesterday
<ahayzen> balloons, aha no worries ur work on getting the tests working is really gd :)
<ahayzen> balloons, cyas
<balloons> ahayzen, c u
<fginther> balloons, thanks for the help.
<balloons> fginther, ty.. Glad we're moving forward on fixing some of these thorns :-)
<om26er> balloons, can you confirm bug 1235230 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235230 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Track seeking in soundcloud is not reactive enough" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235230
<balloons> om26er, sure thing
<balloons> om26er, that happens with me in grooveshark night I noticed. is soundcloud html5?
<om26er> balloons, Yes
<balloons> om26er, yea, totally same bug
<om26er> balloons, how about bug 1227719 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227719 in dialer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "On ending the call, the first call log gets under the header" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227719
<balloons> om26er, I believe that's because you have so many calls logged
<balloons> let me fill mine again ;-)
<om26er> balloons, yes, you have to do that :)
<balloons> om26er, hmm, nope
<om26er> balloons, fill it a bit more.
 * balloons is working on it
<om26er> balloons, also once scroll the list up and down
<balloons> there it goes :-)
<balloons> upscroll removes the tabbar
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> nik90: ping !!
<mihir> nik90: do we need to download extra plugins to use the theme icons ??
<popey> pong
<popey> uhm
<mihir> popey:  i just used icon following
<mihir> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194024/
<mihir> but it says couldn't find images..do i need to download any extra pacakges ?
<mihir> popey: any quick guess ??
<popey> no, i would just look at code for other apps
<mihir> popey:  i just did the same and I found icons in the directory called images , but I wonder if it is in SDK do i required that
<mihir> popey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/files/head:/images/
<popey> so the answer there is "no" you don't need extra plugins it seems
<mihir> popey: okay , i will download the icons :) and put it
<mihir> popey: edit event done & pushed :)
<popey> nice one
<fginther> balloons, assuming I get these test updates working, should I approve your db update branches and merge them?
<balloons> fginther, that would be nice
<balloons> it's EOD for me here in a moment, but that would be a nice surprise for monday to see
<fginther> balloons, I'll see what I can do
<mihir> good Night :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-05
<jkeyes0> GuidoPallemans: I've kept poking away at it, but haven't had much luck yet. Just going through the section about connecting using a token and pulling down the list of notebooks, Qt Creator can't seem to find the NoteStoreClient. It finds Thrift.BinaryHttpTransport and BinaryProtocol, but says NoteStoreClient (or Evernote.NoteStoreClient, doesn't matter) is undefined.
<aquarius> Can I add a "build" step to an Ubuntu SDK application? I would like to run a script of my choosing which creates one of the resources that my app needs, as part of the "build" step.
<aquarius> Ubuntu SDK apps (pure QML apps, that is) don't seem to have a "build" step, and the QtCreator stuff about building asks about "Kits", and confuses me no end.
<aquarius> this feels like a Kaleo or Saviq sort of question ;-)
<Saviq> aquarius, anything like that needs to be done manually currently
<Saviq> aquarius, same like compiling any extensions your lib might need (there was some talk about that in ubuntu-phone)
<Saviq> aquarius, I don't think QtCreator will let you add build steps to QML-only apps - you'd need a qmake or cmake project handling that
<aquarius> Saviq, ah, I can't run a script? that's sad
<aquarius> Saviq, but thank you for the help!
<Saviq> aquarius,
<aquarius> Saviq, it's a lot easier to know that it's not doable than it is to keep searching :)
<Saviq> a simple qmake / cmake would probably be good enough :)
<aquarius> "simple"
<aquarius> am sure it's simple if you are, e.g., Saviq ;-)
<Saviq> aquarius, cmake *is* a script :)
<aquarius> ya, but I have no idea how to add "cmakeness" to a project :)
<Saviq> aquarius, just drop a CMakeLists.txt file in it
<aquarius> um?
<aquarius> this sounds useful
<Saviq> aquarius, only problem is - that's going to be a separate project than .qmlproject
<aquarius> what should be in that file?
<aquarius> (you can add custom build steps to an existing build configuration, but I don't know how to add a "build configuration" that doesn't *do* anything but just exists so that I can add custom steps to it. This is, I am assuming, what you were saying isn't possible :))
<Saviq> aquarius, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6195537/
<aquarius> Saviq, that looks useful! So, I put that in CMakeLists.txt?
<aquarius> and then that'll run that shell script as a build step?
<aquarius> (what's "blah"? :))
<Saviq> aquarius, yeah
<Saviq> aquarius, just a name
<aquarius> and I don't understand what "that's going to be a separate project than .qmlproject" means
<Saviq> aquarius, you have a QML project that contains your .qml files
<Saviq> aquarius, and that CMakeLists.txt will be a separate project (in QtCreator's mind)
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> hrm
<Saviq> aquarius, although you can set dependencies
<aquarius> that sounds annoyingly complicated.
<Saviq> aquarius, in QtC
<Saviq> aquarius, indeed
<aquarius> gnaaah. All I want to do is say "here is my build process: run this script". :(
<aquarius> QtC seems to be determined that it knows better and if I want to build anything I clearly must want qmake to do it :(
<Saviq> aquarius, yeah, QML-only apps don't do that ;)
<aquarius> ah well. Maybe I just do it by hand, then. Le sigh :)
<Saviq> aquarius, although
<Saviq> aquarius, there's something that's called "Deploy steps"
<aquarius> I saw that
<Saviq> aquarius, you could abuse that
<aquarius> but deployment is about pushing it to another machine or something
<aquarius> I could probably abuse it
<aquarius> but that's a bit of a no-no
<aquarius> what I *want* is that when someone checks the project out of bzr and opens it in QtC, they'll get the build step stuff
<aquarius> I suspect that deployment is a local machine confiiguration, isn't it?
<aquarius> since my deployment settings are not useful to you
<aquarius> but my *build* settings are.
<aquarius> are qmlproject files documented *anywhere*?
<aquarius> they might have a step about this
<Saviq> aquarius, yeah, not really
<aquarius> gotta love totally undocumented file formats :)
<Saviq> aquarius, and yeah, without a project different than .qmlproject I don't think it's doable
<aquarius> OK.
<Saviq> aquarius, you might want to check out QBS http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/02/15/introducing-qbs/ :)
<aquarius> grumble.
<aquarius> but OK :)
<aquarius> I suppose "projects complicated enough to need some sort of build step, but written by someone who refuses to use C++ and therefore doesn't have any build steps" are fairly uncommon right now... although I think they'll get a lot more common as we start seeing people developing QML apps!
<Saviq> aquarius, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-8761 has some comments about just that
<aquarius> as people want to make more complex Ubuntu SDK apps, they're going to want to add build steps -- to compile coffeescript to javascript, unify different files, create a compressed dictionary from sources, etc, etc
<aquarius> so this probably ought to go on the list of things to think about, but it's not really urgent right now
<aquarius> I totally don't like that the prevailing attitude upstream seems to be "well, if you want anything complicated, then you are surely compiling C++, because only little children write pure QML apps" :(
<aquarius> but I am secretly hopeful that Ubuntu will help to change that, which is why I keep asking questions like this, so I can document the answers and help with that process :)
<aquarius> hm, here's a thought: I wonder if people using other build systems have done work to integrate those other build systems (scons, that sort of thing) into QtC?
<aquarius> if they have, then I could copy that work and treat my "shell script" as "a different build system"
<aquarius> http://neval8.wordpress.com/2013/04/30/using-scons-with-qtcreator/ would be useful except that its instructions don't apply -- I suspect that the "build system" stuff it talks about only shows up for generic projects rather than QML projects :(
<mrqtros> Hi all!
<mrqtros> balloons ping
<nik90> aquarius: you think that everything can be done with just qml + javascipt (which I would very much like) but not sure if ti spossible. For instance reading files is not possible with just qml + javascript unless a qml c++ plugin
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<nik90> randomcpp: pong
<nik90> Hello everyone
<randomcpp> how you doing? :)
<nik90> good :) nervously trying to last minute bugs before 1.0 release for clock app
<nik90> and yourself?
<randomcpp> good thank you :)
<nik90> how's the sdk porting to arch going?
<randomcpp> not good
<randomcpp> unfortunately
<randomcpp> are you experienced with qmake?
<nik90> nope
<randomcpp> :/
<nik90> :?
<nik90> :/
<randomcpp> because it fails building qt5-pim because it can't find a private header
<nik90> hmm
<randomcpp> the header exists
<nik90> you might want to wait until next cycle since they are anyway going to upgrade to 4.1
<randomcpp> and it is added with PRIVATE_HEADERS += requests/qorganizeritemrequests_p.h
<randomcpp> and included as <private/qorganizer..._p.h>
<randomcpp> next cycle means 14.04 right?
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> in about 3-4 weeks the whole archive will open again
<randomcpp> oh nice
<randomcpp> nik90, but I though of another solution, to bring saucybacon to other platforms/os
<randomcpp> since the cpp plugin is platform independent (it doesn't use ubuntu libs) I can just build a separated qml ui
<randomcpp> using QtQuick.Controls (which are awesome btw)
<nik90> randomcpp: yup
<randomcpp> so my mum will be able to use my app on her pc :)
<nik90> hehe :)
<randomcpp> meanwhile I would like to help with the development of unity/ubuntu core apps etc
<randomcpp> nik90, do you know where I could start from? :p
<WebbyIT> randomcpp, http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is always the best way :)
<randomcpp> WebbyIT, I was looking for a more specific task :p
<WebbyIT> randomcpp, where do you want to contribute? Unity, Ubuntu Touch core-apps or what?
<nik90> randomcpp: well choose which app you would like to contribute to
<randomcpp> ook
<nik90> randomcpp: then take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps for they launchpad links
<nik90> and start fixing bugs or adding new features :P
<nik90> randomcpp: most likely when you start contributing, they will provide new tasks and invite you to design meetings etc.
<randomcpp> nik90, wow great
<nik90> randomcpp: I know I would :P
<randomcpp> nik90, which are your projects?
<nik90> randomcpp: I am working on the clock app. WebbyIT is working on Calculator (now almost complte) and now on calendar I believe
<randomcpp> nice, this afternoon I'll give a look at the calendar app :)
<nik90> :)
<WebbyIT> randomcpp, nik90 yes, calculator is finished, unless you find new bug :P
<randomcpp> just an info, but will showdown apps be included in the base ubuntu phone image?
<popey> no
<nik90> WebbyIT: wait calculator is done?
<popey> But they're all easily installable from the store
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes
<nik90> WebbyIT: wow nice work!
<randomcpp> popey, ok :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, thanks :)
<randomcpp> popey, I think I've misread that in the contest rules or somewhere else
<nik90> popey: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1232870
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232870 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock digits only update on the minute" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> ya
<nik90> popey: that happens because the clock app updates the text only every minute
<popey> yeah, i guessed ☻
<nik90> popey: when you come from suspend, I need a signal from platform that the clock app iback to update it immediately
<popey> Yeah, we don't have that.
<nik90> my irssi remote server is lagging so much
<nik90> popey: otherwise I need to update it every few seconds, which will increase overhead performance
<popey> Yeah, I'm not sure how to fix that.
<nik90> popey: I am sorry, but ignore what I said before...I am actually updating the time every second
<nik90> popey: I am looking into this now
<m-b-o> good morning
<popey> hi
<m-b-o> any news on this sdk update in saucy?
<nik90> popey: I just tried reproducing that bug by launching app on phone through qtcreator and I cannot reproduce it
<popey> wonder if that bypasses app lifecycle?
<nik90> popey: for some reason, I do not have clock app installed on my image..happened a week ago (clock app missing)
<popey> does the app suspend if you switch away?
<popey> odd, its on mine, just updated to the released 82
<nik90> popey: will reflash device
<popey> 82 just came out a few mins ago
<nik90> popey: when I switch apps, it suspends
<popey> hmm
<popey> strange
<nik90> popey: I notice the clock hand moving quickly to update the time
<popey> right
<nik90> popey: but the label updates as well
<popey> let me try and reproduce on 82
<popey> i started the clock about 30 mins ago, so now is a good time ☻
<nik90> popey: yup :D
<nik90> popey: which channel do you recommend? devel or devel-proposed? for saucy
<popey> devel in general
<popey> proposed breaks now and then
<nik90> okay
<popey> damnit, phone locked up
<popey> so can't test clock
<popey> need to reboot and test again
<nik90> okay...i am reflashing device
<randomcpp> reinstalling saucy I'll be right back :)
<nik90> popey: did you still have the bug? On image 82, for me I cannot seem to reproduce it
<popey> nik90: no, i can't
<popey> nik90: I can see the old time as I pull the clock in from the side, but it updated as soon as it landed on the screen
<nik90> popey: it may have been a rare situation when the bug appeared. If you want I can leave the bug report open incase you do reproduce it again
<popey> ok
<WebbyIT> last update from terminal bricks my phone !@#$
<nik90> WebbyIT: bricks your phone?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes, I want to do a wipe installation, so I did usual command, but something goes wrong :/
<nik90> WebbyIT: I just flashed my phone (10 mins ago) with image 82
<nik90> it went perfectly fine
<nik90> I did phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<WebbyIT> nik90, me too, so bad luck for me
<popey> how is it bricked? Won't power on?
<WebbyIT> popey, yap
<popey> usually putting it on charge from a real wall charger (not usb port on pc) is sufficient, but needs to be charged for a long while
<popey> common problem
<WebbyIT> popey, no no, it is blocked displayng "Google"
<popey> how long for?
<WebbyIT> popey, minutes
<WebbyIT> popey, flashing I had an error:
<WebbyIT> protocol failure
<WebbyIT> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb push /home/rpadovani/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-d36f505e94afc8990c57f31db9812b5ee7466a155768388da3fdec5f8393867d.tar.xz /cache/recovery/' returned non-zero exit status 1
<popey> try again?
<WebbyIT> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255
<popey> hold down power button to reboot it, then try again
<WebbyIT> popey, done yet, I also tried to wipe all from recovery mode, but nothing happens
<popey> well. I suspect it's not bricked.. just wedged
<WebbyIT> how can I resolve it?
<aquarius> nik90, reading files isn't usefully possible with a C++ plugin either, because your app is sandboxed. I only need to write and read files into my own app's folder; if that's what I'm doing, then I can mostly use U1DB for the same purpose and be no worse off... and I get syncing for free then
<nik90> aquarius: ah yes. that's true
<m-b-o> popey: tests of weather app are terribly broken and I can't figure out why
<popey> m-b-o: let me see
<m-b-o> on the device with latest updates
<popey> is that on jenkins or on your local device?
<m-b-o> both
<popey> oh
<m-b-o> try ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_locationmanager.TestLocationManager.test_add_location
<m-b-o> since there is an issue with toolbar
<m-b-o> and on that test not
<popey> aquarius: is this for DL? Doing the dictionary creation?
<popey> m-b-o: need a QA person ⍨
<m-b-o> popey: where to get one? soonest on monday?
<popey> I suspect they won't be around much, long hours last week and the jenkins move on friday.
<popey> I'll see if I can find someone though
<popey> I do wonder if it's a firewall issue m-b-o
<m-b-o> no
<m-b-o> popey: only a few tests need network
<aquarius> popey, no. but that's another thing that it could be usefully used for :)
<randomcpp> hello everyone
<randomcpp> does anyone know if unity-tweak-tool works on saucy?
<popey> randomcpp: it does
<popey> i use it here
<popey> well.. i have it installed, and use it now and then
<randomcpp> popey, here it crashes without much explanation :/
<popey> so it does
<popey> thats new
 * popey updates and tries again
<randomcpp> popey, (unity-tweak-tool:16847): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' does not contain a key named 'alt-tab-right'
<randomcpp> [1]    16847 trace trap (core dumped)  unity-tweak-tool
<popey> randomcpp: bug 1235432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235432 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "unity-tweak-tool crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_get_value()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235432
<randomcpp> popey, now it fails to connect to dbus
<randomcpp> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-NCeosYibdd: Connection refused
<randomcpp> I'll install dconf-editor meanwhile
<m-b-o> popey: it seems emulator clicks fail on the device and I've tried now for hours.
<popey> hmm
<m-b-o> popey: can't getting it fixed by myself, tried for hours now
<popey> can you file a bug and we'll get qa to look at it
<popey> sorry about that ☹
<m-b-o> popey: perhaps it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1218598
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1218598 in Ubuntu Weather App "Unable to run autopilot tests due to missing local storage db" [Low,Triaged]
<randomcpp> am I the only one to have this bug? http://i.imgur.com/hn7fnhM.png
<randomcpp> when I open certain pages in qtcreator welcome tab
<randomcpp> is Jamie Strandboge here?
<randomcpp> does anyone here use fglrx drivers?
<pdc_Daemon> sup bitches??
<timppa> Hi everyone!
<timppa> Can someone give me some pointers on how to use GPS on ubuntu touch
<timppa> I've read the Qt docs regarding using GPS but seems that they don't work or is the GPS implementation still under development?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-06
<AskUbuntu> simple frontend with qml (for n2n client) | http://askubuntu.com/q/354280
<mefrio> hi guys...how do I install content-hub API? I installed content-hub package but while importing "Ubuntu.Content 0.1" in my app it says that this module does not exist
<AskUbuntu> Radio player based on Gnome MPlayer | http://askubuntu.com/q/354353
<timppa> Hi, is there any way to get heading and speed from GPS along with position?
<timppa> or do i need to calculate it from elapsed time and change of coordinates?
<mefrio> is there anybody with an Ubuntu phone available for testing?
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: any progression? I haven't seen rottinrob pushing to his trunk, don't know how far he is
<jkeyes0> GuidoPallemans: no progression on my end. I've been down sick for the last few days.
<GuidoPallemans> too bad, take care of yourself!
<mefrio> that new content-hub is so nice! :) it only needs some documentation
<narekb> hey people
<narekb> the Evernote team announcement is not on the developers page
<narekb> does that mean the development has already started?
<mefrio> beuno, hey :)
<mefrio> beuno, my app can finally land in the click store :)
<GuidoPallemans> narekb: development research has started this week: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development
<narekb> GuidoPallemans, thanks
<Noskcaj> Is there a guide anywhere for converting gtk 2.16 to 2.24?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-29
<ahoneybun> yay the bash is fixed!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, bash?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the bug
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, yep the update was pushed to utopuc
<ahoneybun> *utopic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah very nice
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good feature to have there
<mihir> morning all :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dpm, i have made the changes :)
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<justCarakas> o/ morning all
<dpm> hi justCarakas
<mihir> hey justCarakas
<mihir> dpm, devel-proposed has all the latest image is that correct ?
<dpm> yep
<nerochiaro> dpm: oSoMoN: good morning. does any of you know why this MR is approved for merging but hasn't been merged yet ?  https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/inline-desktop-i18n/+merge/235785
<dpm> morning nerochiaro, I don't know exactly how landings for system apps work, sorry
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Coffee Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I mentioned it to Bill last week, he said he’d take care of it, ping him again when he gets online
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will do. thanks
<brendand> JamesTait, every day is coffee day!
<davidcalle> Morning all
<mzanetti> popey: heh... just got my first auto-approved app
<mzanetti> so... what are you doing now? just slacking off?
<mzanetti> :P
<JamesTait> brendand, of course, but today is a special celebration of... oh, right.
<popey> mzanetti: lolz ☻
<vitimiti> Hi
 * mihir has upgraded to utopic :D 
<mihir> hey popey
<popey> hey mihir
<popey> yay!
<mihir> popey, did you get chance to talk to rento for the list i have provided to you ?
<popey> yeah, but i think he's a bit busy. will ask bill if we can get some of his time, when he's online later.
<popey> I doubt we'll get some of it for rtm, maybe after
<mihir> Hmmm okay, because most of them are really imp to make calendar stable.  (like syncing , timezone issues)
<mihir> popey, it would be great if we can get one or two for RTM.to make it more usable
<mihir> dpm, any inputs for bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1370431
<mihir> dpm, it is related to translators to add plural form for times,
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370431 in Ubuntu Calendar App ""%1 ; %2 times" needs plural forms for %2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vitimiti> I'm having this issue with the Ubuntu SDK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453964/ <- it basically makes the Ubuntu.Components 1.1 is highlighted in red and some autocomplete functions (like the one for objectName) don't work. Can any body with me a hand with that?
<vitimiti> s/1.1 is/1.1 be/
<mihir> vitimiti, but it should run your application I believe.
<vitimiti> mihir, it does run my application, but it's annoying not having all the functions. For examplo, UbuntuShape isn't even recognized by the SDK highlighter and is shown as normal text (black)
<vitimiti> And, of course, no autocompletion
<mihir> vitimiti, you on utopic or trusty ?
<vitimiti> mihir, Utopic, just tried an update, too (0 packages to upgrade)
<mihir> vitimiti, yeah it does show red line on Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<vitimiti> mihir, on Trusty this error does not appear
<vitimiti> Well, I can cope with it, just wondering if it had a solution, thanks anyway
<dpm> mihir, I already reported it a while ago, it's a valid bug. What kind of input do you need?
<mihir> dpm, i mean is it okay to write two things, like if there only 1 time  else 2 times.
<dpm> mihir, no that message should use plural forms: e.g. i18n.tr("%1 time", "%1 times", count).arg(count)
<mihir> dpm, okay so if we define that way , it will be take care of what to display when..correct?
<dpm> yes
<mihir> okay got it :) thanks.
<dpm> np, thank you :)
<mihir> popey, when you get time , can you update screen shots on store ?
<popey> mihir: good call! yes.
<mihir> popey, thanks , they are too old :|
<mihir> nik90, when i try to run calendar on emulator it gives me following error , any idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454162/
<dpm> mihir, looks like the app crashed for some reason?
<mihir> dpm, hmm , but it works without errors on desktop
<mihir> dpm, i changed app name in manifest.json as well
<mihir> dpm, here is full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454223/
<dpm> mihir, I don't know what it might be, perhaps zbenjamin can help you with the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454223/
<mihir_> dim,  okay I will talk to him
<mihir> dpm: is there anything to do with manifest.json ?
<dpm> mihir, not that I know of, I wouldn't expect to have to change the manifest to run the app
<mihir> zbenjamin: let me know when you get time
<zbenjamin> mihir: do you have a branch you are working with?
<mihir> zbenjamin: i am trying with the trunk
<mihir> zbenjamin: here is the error log , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454223/
<nik90> mihir: yeah I have had that error as well occasionally
<zbenjamin> mihir: i'm hacking on a different problem atm, but i can take a look later
<mihir> zbenjamin: no issues, let me know whenever you get time :) thanks for your help
<nik90> mihir: I ended up installing the click package manually
<zbenjamin> mihir: sometimes that happens if the manifest.json FW amd the apparmor policy are not compatible for example
<zbenjamin> mihir: what you can do is, go to the publish page and validate the package.
<mihir> zbenjamin: okay i'll try that
<zbenjamin> mihir: if you get errors they can be a pointer to why its not working
<mihir> nik90: it does create click package , and also install on emulator but it says it crashes
<mihir> nik90: you push to emulator using adb push ?
<nik90> mihir: yes
<mihir> nik90: okay i need to try that, i was doing it from qt creator
<nik90> zbenjamin: Hi, have you seen this error before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454512/
<nik90> zbenjamin: qtc shows that the app is running, but I don't see the app both on the device and emulator (running rtm devel-proposed)
<nik90> zbenjamin: as a result I am stuck
<zbenjamin> nik90: are you on the devel ppa?
<zbenjamin> nik90: or is this from the release ppa?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yes
<nik90> zbenjamin: devel ppa
<zbenjamin> nik90: weird, i fixed that bug ..., it happens when you have no login shell on the phone
<nik90> zbenjamin: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development/ubuntu is the PPA I have for the sdk tools.
<nik90> strange
 * nik90 updates
<nik90> zbenjamin: may be it wasn't backported to trusty?
<zbenjamin> nik90: probably , that was my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/runconfig
<nik90> bzoltan: can you update the sdk tools devel ppa with the above branch ^^?
<nik90> bzoltan: it is blocking testing apps on emulator and device (running rtm devel-proposed)
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you check on the phone with "ps aux | grep com.ubuntu.clock.devel"  how the command line looks like?
<nik90> zbenjamin: phablet  14335  0.0  0.0   4836   668 pts/36   S+   13:15   0:00 grep --color=auto com.ubuntu.clock.devel
<zbenjamin> nik90: of course when you run the app ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin: :) ... when it is being run by qtc, phablet  14349  0.0  0.0   4836   668 pts/36   S+   13:16   0:00 grep --color=auto com.ubuntu.clock.devel
<nik90> not much of a difference
<zbenjamin> nik90: or try to grep for qtc_device_applaunch
<zbenjamin> nik90: if nothing is there it already exited
<zbenjamin> nik90: on the phone btw
<nik90> zbenjamin: would just "grep qtc_device_applaunch" be enough?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: nik90: I have pushed the trunk to the tools devel PPA right now. In few ten minutes you will enjoy the update.
<nik90> bzoltan: cool, thnx
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw no output, although in qtc, it shows the red button indication app is still running..I will wait for the update
<zbenjamin> nik90: yes
<zbenjamin> nik90: ps aux | grep qtc_device_applaunch
<nik90> zbenjamin: phablet  14443  0.0  0.0   4836   664 pts/36   S+   13:21   0:00 grep --color=auto qtc_device_applaunch
<zbenjamin> nik90: ...... lets hope the update helps you
<nik90> :)
 * zbenjamin reeeeeally hopes the phone did not change so this does not work anymore
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup the update solved the issue
<nik90> zbenjamin: I like the use of colors to differentiate app output from sdk output
<mzanetti> DanChapman: hey. you around?
<DanChapman> mzanetti: heya
<mzanetti> DanChapman: may I ask for a feature in Dekko?
<mzanetti> DanChapman: the possibility to set myself as BCC for outgoing mails would be awesome
<mzanetti> really helps with threaded views.
<DanChapman> mzanetti: sure :-), that's easy enough to do. I'll add it as an option in the Settings tabs somewhere, probably General Settings for now
<DanChapman> or do you only want to set it at compose time?
<mzanetti> DanChapman: no, options is perfect
<mzanetti> DanChapman: and obviously threaded mail on the phone would be awesome too :) But I guess that's not so easy
<DanChapman> mzanetti: ok great. I'll sort that for the next update
<mzanetti> cool :)
<DanChapman> mzanetti: well as it happens i have a working prototype for a threaded view, but only works for servers that support the THREAD capability extension. So dovecot, cyrus etc have great support for it but threading for services like gmail would probably be a way off, as they have there own implementations of threads
<mzanetti> pfff.. gmail
<mzanetti> those people want to use webapps anyways :D
<DanChapman> :-D
<mzanetti> ok... bbl. thanks so far DanChapman
<zbenjamin> nik90: that comes from using ssh instead of adb. ssh does not merge the output but adb does
<nik90> ah ok
<zbenjamin> mihir: could you figure something out?
<mihir> zbenjamin: i didn't get time in office right now , will do that when i get home.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've put two new images in the drive
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool thanks. will look tonight
<mzanetti> or well, let me look at them now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: looks nice
<mzanetti> mivoligo: will implement tonight
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great, so I'll have to push these icons I guess
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'll use whatever is available
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll make a text file with colors for specific stuff, like text, background etc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll catch you in the evening o/
<mzanetti> cool. yee you later
<popey> dpm: does this look sane to you? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-filemanager-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235934
<dpm> popey, yes, approved
<mihir> dpm: did you get time to look at the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/rewriteGetRecurrenceString/+merge/236013
<t1mp> kalikiana, zsombi any ideas what I can do about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1345775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1345775 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Adding PropertyChanges to PageHeadState overwrites previous PropertyChanges" [Medium,Confirmed]
<t1mp> whenever I add PropertyChanges to a PageHeadState (inherits from State), it no longer affects the properties of the page header
<dpm> mihir, I have, left some inline comments
<mihir> ahh , dpm  was thinking to put saperate MR for plural , is it okay to make change in same MR ?
<mihir> dpm: btw, thanks for detail review, i'll take care of all these things :)
<dpm> mihir, whichever way you prefer it's fine. I'd generally put it into a separate one, but as it's such a small change, I thought we might just fix it there.
<mihir> dpm: okay will do it and push the change, again thanks for doing detailed review :)
<dpm> mihir, my pleasure, thanks for the contribution as usual ;)
<t1mp> kalikiana, zsombi an option would be to deprecate PageHeadState so always the full state must be defined in the apps.. that's a bit of a hassle though
<mihir> dpm: yeah, i am learning this , i just followed what was there in calendar , but now it is making more clear and follow the guidelines to make code more cleaner :)
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> mihir, also last night I tried to get the calendar running on the desktop (on utopic) for a quick test. I couldn't get it to start. Desktop is not the priority, but have you had any luck in getting the app running on a desktop?
<dpm> I mean lately
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi!
<jdstrand> dholbach: so, does click-review work for you if you run it out of the branch?
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458347/
<dholbach> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458371/
<mihir> dpm: i am on utopic and it works on desktop ?
<jdstrand> dholbach: actually, that was from with the bin/ directory. I get this in the toplevel dir of the branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458373/
<mihir> dpm: do you see any error console ?
<jdstrand> dholbach: do you have ./bin/clickreviews/modules.py ?
<jdstrand> I do not
<dholbach> hum, I do
<jdstrand> wait a sec
<jdstrand> no, I do, it is a symlink
<dpm> mihir, not really, all I get is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8458389/ - but the app does not crash. It just fails to ever show the UI
<dholbach> yep, same here - it's part of the branch:
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/click/click-reviewers-tools$ bzr inventory | grep bin/clickreviews
<dholbach> bin/clickreviews
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/click/click-reviewers-tools$
<mihir> dpm: ahh , interesting it runs as expected , on my desktop.
<mihir> dpm: it shows blank UI , or it never starts ?
<dpm> mihir, it never starts
<mihir> hmmm...strange
<zbenjamin> mihir: it has to be related to that error: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<zbenjamin> mihir: i cannot find any other cause
<dpm> mzanetti, o/ - if you've got a minute, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/236244 ? It should be a relatively easy one to review
<mihir> dpm: could you try installing all dependency from debian/control (Just a guess )
<mihir> zbenjamin: do we need to install that in chroot?
<mihir> zbenjamin: if yes , then what is package name ?
<zbenjamin> mihir: it fails on the phone, not in the chroot
<mzanetti> dpm: ack
<zbenjamin> mihir: did you change any dependencies lately?
<mihir> zbenjamin: nope , afik
<zbenjamin> mihir: probably something was dropped then
<mihir> zbenjamin: Hmmm
 * mihir wonders what changed in dependency for calendar 
<zbenjamin> mihir: strange the packages for the schemas are installed
<mihir> zbenjamin: does it fails for you as well ?
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> works on desktop though
<mihir> zbenjamin: hmmm :|
<mihir> zbenjamin: yeah it works on desktop , fails on emulator
<zbenjamin> mihir: bah, because of the confinement we can also not strace it
<mihir> zbenjamin: I wonder, how does it works while doing manual push to using adb ? as nik90 doing it
<zbenjamin> yes that i wonder as well, since that is doing the same its just automatic
<zbenjamin> nik90: how did you install the click package in that case?
<mihir> zbenjamin: i am logging off , commuting back to home will be online in next hour, let me know if you can find something
<zbenjamin> mihir: sure
<james_w> hello, we are about to take part of the staging click store down for maintenance. You will be unable to upload/download click packages to staging for about 20 minutes.
<james_w> apologies for any disruption
<jdstrand> dholbach: sigh, it is because I have an uncommitted new test file
<jdstrand> this is similar to that other bug I had
<jdstrand> I'll see what I can do to make it clearer
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok... let me take another look at it again - can you give me the test file?
<zsombi> t1mp: hmm... that's weird... why a PropertyChange woudl overrule teh previous declared ones?
<jdstrand> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458549/ (note, it isn't supposed to work, I would just expect click-review to make it clear what is failing)
<dholbach> jdstrand, I'll take a look
<jdstrand> thanks
<t1mp> zsombi: I don't know. State does something weird it seems (it is not an Item with regular children)
<t1mp> zsombi: it seems you cannot add to its children, only replace them
<zsombi> t1mp: lemme check...
<dholbach> jdstrand, hum... I added it as clickreviews/tests/test_cr_tests_real.py - but running click-review still works for me
<jdstrand> dholbach: it is clickreviews/cr_tests_real.py
<dholbach> ah no, now ... yes :)
<jdstrand> beuno: hi! is there a way I can see the actual file contents of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk/view/head:/data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json with a predictable url?
<jdstrand> beuno: right now the tools are pointing at that, but that is html. I could use this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk/download/head:/apparmoreasyprofubun-20140711222314-oeohtxzvf9a58fa6-1/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json, but guessing that url is going to change any time there is an update
<jdstrand> beuno: I guess I need a some sort of a web form for that too
<dpm> popey, I'll be 2 mins
<nik90> zbenjamin: calendar app trunk opens for me in the emulator.
<nik90> zbenjamin: are you facing any issue?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah it seems i get a stack overflow on the device, i tried with strace and the log file contains a gazillions calls to mprotect followed by: --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_ACCERR, si_addr=0xb6f12004} ---
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm strange, it works for me and not you :P..I am testing this on trusty host with an emulator running rtm-devel-proposed
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458678/
<dholbach> jdstrand, let me know if https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/clearer-error-message/+merge/236343 works for you
<zbenjamin> nik90: probably i should upgrade my image. It might be a device image problem
<james_w> the staging click store is back
<james_w> but we hit a problem and couldn't complete the work
<james_w> so we'll be trying again later
<zsombi> t1mp: so, State theoretically appends whatever you add, and does not overwrite the previous changes. perhaps there're other problems there
<nik90> zbenjamin: true I think so
<jdstrand> dholbach: that works well. thanks! (approved)
<dholbach> great :)
<t1mp> zsombi: weird
<zsombi> t1mp: what if you put the State in an internal type?
<zsombi> t1mp: or try to declare the PropertyChange under changes: []
<t1mp> zsombi: uhm.. can you still add a PageHeadState to the list of states of an Item then?
<zsombi> t1mp: well, not like that... but, try to add the PropertyChanges not as child, but as changes: [ PropertyChange{} ]
<dholbach> beuno, how often is the c-r-t branch updated on the server?
<zbenjamin> nik90: still not working with the newest image ...
<mihir_> zbenjamin: you got any success ?
<mihir_> nik90: if you do manual push to emulator does that still works ?
<zbenjamin> mihir_: no, but i was invetigating a bit more and it _seems_ to be a stack overflow. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459458/
<mihir_> zbenjamin: hmmm..
<mihir_> zbenjamin: is there any workaround for this  ?
<zbenjamin> mihir_: i have no idea atm. But it seems to be caused by calendar because other apps do work
<mihir_> zbenjamin: ohhh , i'll try to investigate.hope that is not because of some CMake
<zbenjamin> mihir_: i doubt it
<zbenjamin> mihir_: most projects use cmake
<zbenjamin> mihir_: i just flashed my phone, wiped and bootstrapped it lets see if that helped
 * mihir_ hopes to get it fixed 
<mihir_> zbenjamin: when i see the logs, the click packages are building successfully , it also upload app succesfully to emulator
<nik90> mihir_: did you try manually installing the click?
<mihir_> nik90: not yet , i was figuring out to make this work if it helps
<nik90> mihir_: it works for me :P...but doesn't for you and zbenjamin
<mihir_> nik90: you mean from QTc ?
<nik90> yes
<mihir_> nik90: ahhh , i have fresh install of utopic :|\
<zbenjamin> nik90: i hate u right now ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin: lol :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: what phone image do you use?
<nik90> zbenjamin: ubuntu-rtm devel-propose r63 (mako)
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok i'm on devel-proposed r261
<zbenjamin> mihir_: what about you? phone image?
<dholbach> jdstrand, do you have an idea why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1375326 could happen? it happens to balloons_ but not for me
<mihir_> zbenjamin: i am trying on emulator , and it is devel-proposed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375326 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "Reading apparmor policy json fails with ValueError: Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> nik90: oh btw how do you like the new dialog that asks you if you want to override a existing app?
<dholbach> jdstrand, could it be that he has a broken apparmor policy file?
<zbenjamin> mihir_: oh so we have a pattern here, devel-proposed seems to have a problem with calendar
<nik90> zbenjamin: erm I didnt get that...let me try again
<nik90> zbenjamin: I did wonder though after looking at your MP
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah i was requested to do that, so now you can choose to just override the app if its installed
<zbenjamin> nik90: and in the run settings you can set a switch so its not uninstalled
<nik90> zbenjamin: awesome!
<zbenjamin> nik90: so you use that channel right? ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<nik90> zbenjamin: yes
<nitohu> hi
<nitohu> hi
<dpm> hi fginther, if you've got a minute, could you give me a hand with bug 1324823 and help me figure out how the click package for sudoku is built behind the scenes in Jenkins? It seems the path where translations are installed needs to be changed by hand
<ubot5> bug 1324823 in Sudoku App "Translations are not loaded on a device" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324823
<zbenjamin> mihir: ok i can confirm that the current rtm devel-proposed image works
<zbenjamin> mihir: so its a problem with the current devel-proposed image
<zbenjamin> mihir: probably they dropped something that is required for calendar-app to work
<zbenjamin> mihir: only thing you can do is to go over your dependencies and check if they are on the phone
<fginther> dpm, sudoku is still using the old click-build.py method: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459820/
<fginther> dpm, this should actually be retired
<dpm> fginther, thanks. Other than migrating the app to cmake, what's required to retire this and use the current infrastructure in Jenkins instead?
<fginther> dpm, I'll need to modify the job that builds the clicks, but that can be done as soon as the changes are ready
<dpm> cool, thanks fginther!
<mihir_> zbenjamin: okay great
<mihir_> i need to create flash emulator with rtm-proposed
<mihir_> zbenjamin: that's the correct channel right ?
<zbenjamin> mihir: i think so
<dpm> popey, is bug 1326918 fixed? And if so, would you mind updating the status?
<ubot5> bug 1326918 in Ubuntu Weather App "API key for geonames.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326918
<popey> dpm: I'll check.
<balloons_> nik90, happy monday to you. How is the qml test writing doc?
<dpm> thanks popey
<nik90> balloons_: hi, sry I haven't made progress on it. I have been clearing my backlog which started of with a blog post about lxc and work flows.
<dpm> nik90, is bug 1350891 something that needs to be fixed in the clock app, or somewhere else in the platform?
<nik90> balloons_: its on my next todo item
<ubot5> bug 1350891 in Ubuntu UX "[Dash] [design] Suru Background should scroll" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350891
<nik90> dpm: it needs to be handled by the respective projects individually. So for the clock app, I have been given assets to fix that in the clock app.
<nik90> dpm: the assets doesnt seem to work, so I am trying to contact the visual designers about them.
<justcarakas> in the explanation on the site about pagestack is this line: pageStack.push(Qt.resolvedUrl("MyCustomPage.qml")) can someone explain what it does ? I think it loads a new page from a file, but doe you need to have everything there aswel or will it just contain a Page element and show that ?
<DanChapman> balloons_: hey there :-) so I just tried your suggestion and it's now saying both -dev & -dev-tools are unmet :-/
<balloons_> nik90, no worries, just wanted to touchbase. Since qml tests can be run in jenkins now (awesome work :-) ) I'd like to share the love
<balloons_> DanChapman, howdy sir
<dpm> thanks nik90
<nik90> balloons_: true, the qml tests are freaking awesome :)
<mihir> hey balloons
<mihir> balloons whenever you get time could you push Mr which is lying on machine :d
<zyga> hey
<zyga> when I'm deploying my app from utopic I get this backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460130/
<zyga> SDK bug?
<balloons_> mihir, yes, I plan to look at it in just a moment :-)
<mihir> balloons_ no issues,  just poked you to put it in your today's radar
<balloons_> mihir, yep, please do, I appreciate it :-)
<daker> zyga: pastebin your apparmor file
<zyga> daker: I don't know where it is, my manifest.json perhaps?
<zyga> daker: ?
<daker> zyga: yes
<zyga> daker: where can I get the apparmor file from?
<daker> zyga: your manifest file
<zyga> k
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460545/
<daker> zyga: pastebin checkbox-touch.json
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460557/
<daker> zyga: are your using utf8 ?
<zyga> daker: well, yes
<zyga> daker: I cannot see anything anywhere that wouldn't be UTF-8
<zyga> daker: though that exception is a clear SDK bug
<zyga> daker: as open(fn, 'r').read() will open the file in ASCII mode
<zyga> daker: as encoding is not specified
<zyga> daker: and it's not infered from locale
<zyga> daker: (it must always be specified explicitly)
<daker> zyga: I think you are right but the bug should against click review tools
<zyga> daker: what's the lp project name?
<daker> zyga: https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<zyga> thanks
<daker> yw
<vitimiti> Hi
<ahoneybun> hey vitimiti
<ahoneybun> nope popey still the same errors
<popey> ahoneybun: what version of click-reviewers-tools do you have installed?
<ahoneybun> how do I check?
<ahoneybun> I tried --version
<popey> apt-cache policy click-reviewers-tools
<ahoneybun> 0.10
<popey> same here.
 * popey tests
<popey> it barfs here too
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460856/
<ahoneybun> popey, dechi in #ubuntu-touch has this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460852/'
<ahoneybun> deiu
<jdstrand> why are people hitting this all of a sudden?
<popey> no idea
<jdstrand> popey: if you update your tree, it will be fixed
<jdstrand> dholbach signed off. I'll get this fix uploaded
<popey> I'm using c-r-t from the archive
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> (hence me getting it uploaded)
<popey> ☻
 * popey hugs jdstrand 
<ahoneybun> popey, side note I am going to be at libreplanet 2015 and wanted to know if anyone from ubuntu wanted to get a booth there maybe?
<popey> is that in boston?
<popey> I would be willing to bet money they wouldn't want us there ☻
<ahoneybun> yea I just wanted to check :)
<ahoneybun> I was going to take a pack of pens from mhall119 but I forgot too
<dpm> jdstrand, when you've got a minute, do you think you could have a look at bug 1357211 too?
<ubot5> bug 1357211 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Validation errors when adding an Online Account to a click package" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357211
<bfiller> popey: you around? does jenkins make the click package available from an MR for Calendar? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1373566/+merge/236038
<popey> bfiller: i am
<popey> bfiller: yeah, it does.. once the thing passes, which that didn't. let me re-trigger
<popey> ah it's already building at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: ping
<popey> bfiller: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.476_all.click
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, ping on Filemanager app- the fellow never got back to me on the patch to move the bottom bar to the header. Should I go ahead with it? The only reason I ask is because I know you have been slightly busy with redesign
<popey> have you got a mock up of the new design?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, Sort of; basically it is very simple; save all the space in the header for the directory.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the feature to this is that it will remember child directories you last visited
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it will always display one parent directory.
<popey> screenshots would be great if you have them?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, sure, give me 10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> min
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1373346/comments/1 -- Bottom of the post details it actually fairly good
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373346 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager should use top header instead of bottom toolbar" [Undecided,New]
 * popey looks
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: be good to see a mockup like I did for the terminal, or screenshots of phone/tablet/phone
<popey> this is quite an invasive change
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, yah sure.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Putting buttons at the top does not bother me, however I would like to give as much space as possible to the file directory.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and of course; i'll do whatever the design team wants. this was just my two cents.
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: you wont get input from the design team, they're madly busy right now.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, oh no problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> only question for me; is do you need me working on this, or is this me spinning my tires? I want to help with RTM; Anything beyond that can wait until after.
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: there's plenty of things to do. The Music app devs could do with some help implementing new designs if you're interested?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, Anything else? The music app hasnt been working for me in qmlscene.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries again though
<popey> works here
<popey> 14.04 or 14.10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah I think i'm missing a lib
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways i'll show you a mockup, then go on to the music app
<popey> ok, I need my sleep now...
<popey> lets catch up tomorrow.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nighty night
<ahoneybun> jdstrand, is the fixed uploaded yet?
<bfiller> popey: awesome, thanks
 * ahoneybun got a 3G icon to show up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, congratulations.
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, not yet
<ahoneybun> I still have not loaded a site
<ahoneybun> I rebooted
<ahoneybun> so lets see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> it keeps the settings at least
<Akiva-Thinkpad> too bad
<ahoneybun> I added port= 8080
<ahoneybun> android needs that setting
<ahoneybun> still nothing
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wants some pringles
<ahoneybun> I wrote a whole lot of extra stuff trying to get it to work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmmmm /me thinks he is going to copy the calendar app... to achieve something
<ahoneybun> I would really be impressed if you can use a calendar app to hack someones wifi
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I has data!
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> I changed ipv6 to ip
 * ahoneybun feels stupid
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, at least you have data now :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-30
<ahoneybun> the new update to click-reviewers-tools did not fix my errors
<mihir> Good Morning all :)
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<zsombi> nik90: dunno what happened recently with EDS backend, but I cannot run Alarm tests so they pass the same amount... one run stops with fatal error, one run fails 4 tests, then a next one fails only one, aso...
<mihir> zsombi: ping quick question
<zsombi> mihir: shoot
<mihir> zsombi: who will be the right person to talk about date time indicator package issues ?
<mihir> zsombi: to be precises this project , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime
<zsombi> mihir: charles
<mihir> charles: ping
<mihir> zsombi: thank you :)
<zsombi> mihir: he is located in US, so he will probably respond in +7h
<mihir> zsombi: ahh okay thanks for that too , i will poke him in my night time :D
<zsombi> mihir: you better write an email to him :)
<mihir> okay :)
<justCarakas> o/ morning all
<mardy_> rpadovani: hi! This is the reason for the crash you were seeing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/accounts-qml-module/+bug/1375161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375161 in accounts-qml-module "Objects returned by the AccountServiceModel have wrong ownership" [High,In progress]
<nik90> zsombi: the most recent change to EDS was https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1371341/+merge/235452
<zsombi> nik90: exactly... 1) the event data update is screwed, the IDs somehow are not teh same, though when printed they look the same, but when I compare two QOrgenizerItemId's then they say they're different
<zsombi> nik90: 2) tags seem not to be supported at all :D
<zsombi> nik90: so the fix for tagging Todos it doesn't work :D
<nik90> zsombi: but the change to EDS happened before your tag branch.
<zsombi> nik90: yes... we had not tested with eds... so that's our fault...
<zsombi> nik90: I've tested only with memory manager, and that works
<nik90> oh
<zsombi> nik90: btw everything works with that
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Translation Day! :-D
<zsombi> nik90: look at this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8464441/
<zsombi> nik90: teh cookies look teh same when printed with toString()
<zsombi> nik90: but they are compared as QOrganizerItemIds
<zsombi> nik90: and that gives false on ==
<zsombi> nik90: wow.... there's something wrong....
<nik90> I was told by renato that previous to his patch, recurring alarms were saved with the wrong format and as such they stopped working after a while
<nik90> it was also confirmed by charles
<zsombi> nik90: I do get that... but there's something else that is wrong still!
<nik90> zsombi: if you revert your tag branch, does that fix the tests?
<zsombi> nik90: why is it so that if I compare two QOrganizerItemIds which show the same when toString()-ed, they differ
<zsombi> nik90: nope
<zsombi> nik90: and this only happens if I'm getting the organizer IDs from EDS!!!
<nik90> hmm
<zsombi> nik90: huhh???! If I run teh tst_alarms from QtC, I don't get warning, that the alarm is not in the list... but if I run it from the terminal I get them...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think I broke the google drive :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: how so?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I renamed the file color-specifications to color-specifications.txt
<mzanetti> and then all the content from the folder disappeared
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> oh look
<mzanetti> its back
<mzanetti> really couldn't access anything any more yesterday
<mivoligo> but the name is not changed
<mzanetti> yeah. I pressed back in the browser until I came back to the file and renamed it back, hoping it would restore things...
<mzanetti> let me try again :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: drive does not have a clue how to open the text file :D
<mzanetti> well. not it its not named .txt
<mzanetti> which is why I renamed it
<mzanetti> oh... doesn't work with .txt either
<mivoligo> yep, asks me to select an app to open it
<mzanetti> yay for the web
<mzanetti> please give random app x access to all your docs
<mivoligo> maybe rename it to .html ;)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: now I broke the drive :D
<mzanetti> still working here :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, it's back after refreshing
<mzanetti> yesterday it didn't come back even after relogin for me
<mivoligo> changing to html does not help too :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: anyway, I'm with the question regarding enemy destruction effect
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you use multiple images in the particles effect or should it be only one?
<mzanetti> good question
<mzanetti> I guess I can use multiple
<mzanetti> but this was really only the first and only time I ever used the particleeffect
<mzanetti> it looks it can do quite a lot of things
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what do you mean with using multiple images?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: a different one per enemey
<mzanetti> or mixing multiple images into one explosion?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> which one?
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> well, in any case, both should be possible
<mzanetti> not sure how it behaves performance wise
<mivoligo> :) multiple in one explosion some nuts, bolts, cogs
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> yeah. I guess I can do that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm slow with writing :)
<mivoligo> even more now with one of my finger out of play :)
<mzanetti> did you hurt yourself?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> :(
<mivoligo> no worries, I'll be fine :)
<mzanetti> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: had a chance to review the merge proposals?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no... I was lazy yesterday... needed a rest
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem, you deserve it :)
<mzanetti> lol. looking at my mailbox today morning, not sure if everyone agrees there
<mivoligo> hehe
<mzanetti> A friend of mine came back from holidays yesterday and I asked him to play the game. he got totally addicted
<mivoligo> mzanetti: GOOD :d
<EscabarPerreiro> hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more thing
<mzanetti> hit me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I thought about the level background on the welcome screen and I think it's useless. I'd go with just an artwork specific for a levelpack
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: in levelpack.json, there is already a entry, levelSelectorBackground
<mzanetti> mivoligo: we can use that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: is it that random enemy in the background?
<mzanetti> well, yeah, initially I intended to use it as background behind the level selection. but then we switched over to show random enemies/towers
<mzanetti> I never bothered to remove that property so it still exists (in the code too)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ah, ok, so we can use it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm planning to work on that today
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just so that I can plan next steps a bit. what's the state with the next level backgrounds?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nothing ready yet
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'd like to finish with the UI first
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, that's fine.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, have your friend finished the game?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so I've started over again with the levels, and noe changed it that in the first world we only use normal enemies, in the second world the -blue ones come in
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then we have the red ones still, and orange/aubergine
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so the idea would be that maybe the general theme of the next worlds might line up a bit with that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess I can do couple more diffrent kinds of enemies
<mzanetti> mivoligo: like, the red ones come in in a "hot" world, with fire or whatever
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just an idea, to think about while still busy with the general ui
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not sure yet if we need more...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: maybe a -big variant to have sort of like a boss at the end of each world...
<mzanetti> but that's all still a bit open
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, good idea
<mivoligo> mzanetti: afk for now, I'll ping you if I finish the welcome screen artwork
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. see you later
<mihir> nik90: rtm-proposed is latest right ?
<nik90> mihir: I think so..I mean I think utopic devel-proposed should be slightly ahead but not for long
<nik90> mihir: try "ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels" to see all available channels
<mihir> nik90: okay.
<DanChapman> mzanetti: hey for your bcc request, would you say the user email should be visible in the recipients lists when composing or just add it at submission time and save some screen space
<mzanetti> DanChapman: other mail clients do show it usually
<mzanetti> but yeah... the screen space saving might be an argument...
<mzanetti> DanChapman: I'd be happy either way, as long as the outcome is that I have my own messages listed in the same mail thread
<DanChapman> mzanetti: ok well i will make a note to just have it visible for the time being then and see if the space is needed. Thanks :-)
<mzanetti> thank you :)
<mihir> hey bfiller
<mihir> sorry , balloons
<zsombi> nik90: I think I'm back to the same problem we were in the beginning, that the QtOrganizer request completion signals are emitted after the actual request is completed.
<zsombi> nik90: like when I update an event, I get the waitForFinished() conplete and then I get the itemChanged() signal emitted... which is stupid, because the request completion should also report what got completed...
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> popey, whats the best way to ping jouni to reply to comments on the spec?
<ahayzen> popey, is he around on irc/hangouts?
<ahayzen> popey, or is only around on email?
<popey> hmm, he usually is around.
 * popey pokes him
<popey> ahayzen: if he's not on irc then ping him a mail. i invited him to our daily stand-up too
<ahayzen> popey, ok...whats his irc nick?
<popey> jouni_ iirc
<popey> he may be afk right now
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks
<mihir_> nik90, which is latest one ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized
<mihir_> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed-customized
<nik90> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<nik90> 'or just go with ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<nik90> both are the same
<mihir_> nik90, okay thanks
 * mihir_ create new emulator :D
<ahayzen> Hey, Is the 'correct' way to make the background colour of the app a solid colour to set the backgroundColor and headerColor to the same value in the MainView?
<ahayzen> popey, should i poke francis about enabling jenkins or will he see the work item?
<popey> I thought balloons had already. fginther .. were you aware of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/music-app/+spec/music-remix-2.0 ? (specifically the ones with your name on) ☻
<ahayzen> popey, ah cool if balloons already has :) ... just wanted to ensure it was on his radar
<popey> yeah, +1
<zsombi> charles: sire, we have a problem... QtOrganizer EDS backend doesn't support tags :/
<zsombi> nik90: help understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1365876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365876 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Hour value of new alarm always jitter during scrolling." [Undecided,New]
<popey> ahayzen: jounih ^
<ahayzen> jounih, hey
<jounih> heya
<ahayzen> jounih, i was wondering if you could respond to my comments on slide 2 regarding the small toolbar, when you have a moment?
<jounih> sure i’ll do it now
<ahayzen> jounih, thanks :)
<jounih> re: the media control icons, they are all in the icon theme
<jounih> media-playlist- prefixed
<jounih> svgs
<jounih> you can call them with the icon SDK component
<ahayzen> jounih, ok so media-playlist-{forward,previous,play,pause} ?
 * ahayzen tries that
<jounih> media-playback-pause
<jounih> media-playback-start-rtl
<jounih> media-playback-start
<jounih> media-playback-stop
<jounih> media-playlist-repeat
<jounih> media-playlist-shuffle
<ahayzen> jounih, ah sweet at the moment we have svgs in a images directory so we can get rid of those :)
<jounih> yep
<jounih> you can colourise these icons with the icon component to any colour you want
<renatu> dpm, hi
<renatu> dpm, thanks for review my mr: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/translators-comments/+merge/165260
<ahayzen> jounih, regarding the empty state have you seen what we do currently? i wonder if we should do something similar
<renatu> dpm, I am not using launchpad to translate the app because it is ver unstable, I am getting timeout every time that I submit a change
<renatu> dpm, after submit suggestions for the hole dialer-app and it did not get saved, the guy from brazilian translator team, told me to do the changes direct on the po file
<jounih> ahayzen: empty state for what sorry?
<ahayzen> jounih, for the toolbar let me take a screenshot...
<zsombi> renatu: dude, we have a problem! QtOrganizer doesn't save the tags at all!!
<jounih> ahayzen: ah you mean if you have nothing playing or queued? I think we should hide the play bar in that instance
<zsombi> renatu: beside that, each request is completed before the change() signal woudl come!
<renatu> zsombi, let me take a look
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah ... this is what the toolbar looks like currently when nothing is the queue https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMNzFQaWltdTJJcGc
<jounih> ahayzen: ah ok. yeah could be a nice thing to have
<ahayzen> jounih, i wonder if we should have the new controls and then that text with no cover art or something?
<renatu> zsombi, I can not grantee the signal order I send the change singal when I receive it from eds
<dpm> renatu, yeah, unfortunately Launchpad has timeouts, and it's something that's being looked at, but it's not a trivial fix. I know it's a real pain :/. However, I've never heard about suggestions not being saved or data being lost - the timeouts happen after saving the translations. If it's a new bug, I'd suggest submitting it. In any case, my point was that if you choose to translate offline, you don't need to commit it, you can just upload a .po fi
<dpm> le using the web UI.
<zsombi> renatu: I've digged in with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1364949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> renatu: but you shoudl not complete a request while teh signal from EDS is not received
<renatu> zsombi, since this is a async operation the change signal can be fired late after the request finished
<jounih> ahayzen: you probably only need the play button and the text prompting to hit play to shuffle for an empty state. Either that or hide the toolbar
<ahayzen> jounih, ok
<renatu> zsombi, I received ok from eds, then I return the results
<zsombi> renatu: and that's teh problem, because I call fetch after the request ends, and meanwhile that is working I get teh update, and they get messed
<zsombi> renatu: but ok might not mean that teh actual work got complete. It gets complete when the signal is received, then you complete the request...
<renatu> zsombi, well ok means the change is complete but not that the signal was fired
<ahayzen> jounih, ok and the other point do we want the progress bar? ... this is what it looks like currently (the orange thing) https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMUjVDSzVXN2lwd0E
<ahayzen> jounih, oh just seen ur comment on the doc... is ^^ the sortof thing you were thinking?
<renatu> zsombi, the problem is that I relaying on eds signals, I can not fire a signal by myself otherwise you will receive 2 signals
<zsombi> renatu: the change is complete, but because O do not get teh update, I cannot refresh the alarm data, meaning I get the old data still. if I put a wait of 400 msecs (on my machine) then I get the data updated...
<jounih> ahayzen: that works, can you make it blue and a bit thinner?
<zsombi> renatu: you don't need to fire two signals, just catch the signal in the request and close the request when the signal is received
<renatu> zsombi, I understand you problem, this change will be very complex
<zsombi> renatu: like save, save ok, then connect o itemChanged() and when that comes, you complete teh request
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah :) .. the same blue as on the now playing? (could you comment with the hex code of that in the doc?)
<zsombi> renatu: I got it, but that's the way a request works...
<renatu> zsombi, I will need make sure that this change is related with my request, and there is now easy way to do that
<zsombi> renatu: beside that, tags :)
<jounih> ahayzen: yeah same colour/height as this bar - https://www.dropbox.com/s/qcy0excb3rtympy/music_now_playing.jpg?dl=0 - will comment in the doc with hex
<renatu> zsombi, I will check the tags right now
<zsombi> renatu: how about connect the request-related signal to your request only when you know EDS is OK with that
<ahayzen> jounih, thanks :)
<ahayzen> jounih, and just to double check the blocks you see in some of those dropbox files roughly equate to 1GU ?
<renatu> zsombi, sorry I did not understand what do you mean
<jounih> ahayzen: can you please use UbuntuColors.blue
<jounih> ahayzen: yeah the grid view blocks are 1GU each
<ahayzen> jounih, yep :)
<ahayzen> jounih, gimme a second i'll update all the things and rescreenshot :)
<jounih> coolio
<zsombi> renatu: so, you could have your own QOrganizerAbstractRequest derived one, where you have a slot which is connected to the EDS signal fired. in this slot you complete the request.
<ahayzen> jounih, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMMEVDUW5Sd291d1k
<renatu> zsombi, but if  for example , a sync operation is happening at the same time and it changes eds during my request, I will need make sure that this change came from my request and not a external one
<renatu> or a different app
<ahayzen> jounih, hmm i think things look a bit close together i'll check the margins are right...
<renatu> zsombi, btw every time that you cann engine->saveItems its return the new items already
<renatu> *call
<zsombi> renatu: yeah... if you use the sync API... but I'm using teh async one
<renatu> the request will contain the new items too
<renatu> the request items will be updated to the new ones
<renatu> zsombi, look the sync func implementation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8465976/
<renatu> its uses the async implementation
<jounih> ahayzen: thanks. I assume I’m just looking at the bottom play bar since the rest of the design is old?
<zsombi> renatu: ok, and the fun is that itemChanged() comes after that waitForRequestFinished() and we use that signal in the models...
<ahayzen> jounih, yep :) i'm only working on one component at a time
<ahayzen> jounih, this is a bit closer https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMRV9CTi0yeDhBbUE
<ahayzen> jounih, i think the margin between the cover art and labels is too big now though..
<renatu> zsombi, I do not see a problem with that, since the model will request the items only after the itemChanged is received
<zsombi> renatu: because I don't want to refresh teh entire list view when one item changes
<renatu> and at this point the items will be already updated
<renatu> zsombi, but you have the ids of the items that changed
<renatu> on the singal
<zsombi> renatu: the problem is with the tests. I do only fetch teh changed data when teh itemChanged() comes.
<ahayzen> jounih, is it 1.5 GU between the cover art and text on this image? https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hwpmf9i8f8axysd/AABy8dttpsKu7fxB01jKEAQra#lh:null-music_playbar_gridview.jpg
<renatu> zsombi, on the tests you can use the intens  on the request->items()
<jounih> ahayzen: looks alright, i would increase the margin between the media controls more to make them easier to tap. What text size do you have atm?
<ahayzen> jounih, whatever the default is...what should i set it to?
<jounih> ahayzen: also please colorise the media control icons to white
<zsombi> renatu: no, because the alarm API should NEVER use the backend's stuff to test :)
<ahayzen> jounih, the second one i colorised them? https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMRV9CTi0yeDhBbUE
<zsombi> renatu: it must always use the Alarm API to test the backend :)
<renatu> zsombi, I am not saying to use backend specific stuff
<zsombi> renatu: so, in order to get the changes I must use teh backend then
<jounih> ahayzen: could you please use Small font size, and Regular font weight for the playbar text?
<ahayzen> jounih, yep
<jounih> ahayzen: artist name solid white, album name solid white, 40% opacity
<jounih> sorry song name
<jounih> thanks
<ahayzen> jounih, cool
<jounih> ahayzen: after that i think the playbar is good
<ahayzen> jounih, i'll send u another screeny when done..
<jounih> ahayzen nice! thanks
<ahayzen> jounih, no problem :)
<renatu> zsombi, I created a unit test and looks like that the tags is getting saved correct
<zsombi> renatu: then for some reason I do not get them using event.tags()
<zsombi> renatu: I get some trash there
<renatu> zsombi, let me share my test with you
<ahayzen> jounih, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMMGtOUE5pSDBYdGM
<jounih> ahayzen: i think it’s good to go! the cover art is throwing me off a bit but i’m sure it’ll look good with most things :)
<renatu> zsombi, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/save-tags/+merge/236512
<jounih> ahayzen: maybe increase the distance between the media controls even more? so that people won’t tap two at once
<ahayzen> jounih, cool :) yeah i'll try it at 3GU .. so the long term plan is to always have this bar shown right?
<jounih> ahayzen: yes I think it would make sense it to have it persistent
<zsombi> renatu: and this works...
<ahayzen> jounih, ok and to confirm what was our stance on when there is nothing in the queue?
<ahayzen> jounih, hidden or show the play button with some text?
<renatu> zsombi, works, let me try something different
<jounih> ahayzen: I like the text + play button idea
<zsombi> renatu: try to set a QStringList
<ahayzen> jounih, ok i'll do that now then :)
<zsombi> renatu: it's weird, as I don't get that tag when the itenChanged() comes...
<renatu> zsombi, let me try that
<zsombi> renatu: I'll try to see whether teh tag is there when the save completes
<ahayzen> jounih, thats at 3GU with some different cover art https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQ0J0a2RxckNiYmc
<jounih> ahayzen: nice, works for me :)
<ahayzen> jounih, sweet :) thanks for the pointers ... i'll have a go at that empty state thing
<jounih> is the cover art provider now getting high res album art? or should I hassle the unity guys again
<jounih> thanks ahayzen, my pleasure
<renatu> zsombi, I can confirm that the tags is broken when retrieving with a new Request
<ahayzen> jounih, erm well it gets embedded art and then falls back to online... but i've requested (and is WIP) to get any cover art in the same directory such as Folder.jpg
<zsombi> renatu: yep, I can also confirm that the alarm tag is there after teh save completes...
<jounih> ahayzen: ok. What’s the online art resolution?
<ahayzen> jounih, i'm not sure of the exact dimensions but we use the same as the scopes now
<jounih> ahayzen: ok. does it look blurry/pixelated?
<zsombi> renatu: maybe I skip that update, and simply fire update signal when save completes...
<zsombi> renatu: then we hit two flies teh same time...
<ahayzen> jounih, depends how big ur trying to make it aha ... i'll see if i can find the exact size
<jounih> ahayzen: cool. yep as long as it’s high quality enough for our “now playing” view it’s good. thanks
<ahayzen> jounih, 350x350 pixels it looks
<jounih> ahayzen: ok should be good enough I guess
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah should be enough for now
 * ahayzen waits for super super high DPI screens
<jounih> :)
<popey> well.. a friend got an oppo find 7 over the weekend, and I'm trying to convince him to port ubuntu to it...
<popey> that's got a silly high res screen
<ahayzen> jounih, what font size would you use for that empty state message?
<jounih> ahayzen: try Medium or Large
<ahayzen> popey, like we have 1080p displays on our phones..but a lot of laptops are 720p lol :/
<ahayzen> jounih, will do, will you be around if i ping one across in a bit?
<jounih> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> jounih, thanks :)
<jounih> i can hang out on this channel if this is where the action is
<ahayzen> jounih, that would be really useful if you could :)
<renatu> zsombi, fixd
<renatu> fixed
<zsombi> nais :)
<renatu> zsombi, pushed into the same branch
<zsombi> renatu: looks pretty simple :D
<renatu> zsombi, yes EDS does not use the same field type for categories as it uses for comments
<renatu> zsombi, just changed that
<renatu> zsombi, thanks for point me that
<zsombi> renatu: thx for fixing it :)
<ahayzen> jounih, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMSm5aRzFJQzZPWlU ?
<zsombi> renatu: so the only thing remaining is the delay between the request and the itemChanged() signal....
<zsombi> renatu: but perhaps I will not rely on that signal at all...
<zsombi> renatu: as it is painful
<zsombi> renatu: the only problem I see is to find the place a new event is inserted...
<renatu> zsombi, thanks, I will keep the bug open until I have a good solution for that
<jounih> ahayzen: can you give the text 2gu margin on the left. And I think we could say “Tap to shuffle music” and make the whole bar a touch area (leave the icon there too though)
<ahayzen> jounih, ok agreed
<renatu> zsombi, what do you mean?
<zsombi> renatu: like when I add a new item, that is not reported as itemChanged() as it was no prev item with the same ID registered... so I have to deal differently with those
<zsombi> renatu: if I do not rely on the itemChanged() anymore
<zsombi> renatu: or I simply do sthing for testing purposes only....
<zsombi> renatu: that woudl be easier
<ahayzen> jounih, like so https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMdzdRcVY0VFJkSzA
<jounih> ahayzen: looks good to me
<ahayzen> jounih, yey thanks :)
<zsombi> renatu: charles: still, the bug seems not to work, as if I change the sound, EDS reports as being changed, but the sound played by indicator-datetime seems to be the original one
<zsombi> renatu: charles: talking about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1364949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Undecided,New]
 * zsombi bbl
<dpm> popey, looks like folks are looking forward to another set of core apps hack days? https://plus.google.com/103255629963793469067/posts/UDPnD6jRdZN :-)
<dpm> popey, perhaps we can reach out to Boren to help out with Music
<popey> ooh
<elopio> artmello_: thanks for your review. Can you please top-approve it? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/gallery-app/qmltests1/+merge/235390
<elopio> oh, I'm missing the checklist. One second...
<elopio> now it's ready.
<elopio> ping ogra_, the external drives application is yours, right?
<ogra_> elopio, sergiusens
<sergiusens> elopio: what up?
<elopio> sergiusens, or ogra_ you might know, what's the name of the project in launchpad?
<sergiusens> elopio: ciborium
<elopio> sergiusens: I'm going to change the translation of the app in spanish to unidades externas.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1353226
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353226 in Ubuntu Translations "[dash] On the dash the available space for app names is too small" [Medium,Triaged]
<sergiusens> elopio: do as you wish ;-) I didn't do the translations :-P
<sergiusens> elopio: I think it was vrruiz
<ahayzen> jounih, what is the font size for the cards? is it small again?
<jounih> ahayzen: yep, small
<ahayzen> jounih, cool thanks
<ahayzen> jounih, for the Albums tab are we expecting to use the cardview?
 * ahayzen has been using that page to prototype
<jounih> ahayzen: I think we could use the cardview for everything for now. Maybe some of the views would work better as a listview but we can start off with cards for everything
<jounih> what do you think?
<ahayzen> jounih, my understanding was the 'start' page would be cardview... the albums would be cards.... the artists and songs tabs make sense to be a list i think...and the playlists is up for debate
<jounih> ahayzen: playlists definitely cards - albums and playlists are very similar. OK to use listview for artists and songs - i’ll need to provide a design for that, i’ll do it now
<ahayzen> jounih, yep agreed thanks :)
<ahayzen> jounih, FYI our initial implementation is unlikely to have the differing heights...we are likely to investigate this further in if we have time etc
<jounih> ahayzen: I think we really really want the organic cards.. should be pretty easy
<ahayzen> jounih, heh maybe ... we're using GridView at the moment which i *think* only allows the same height... but i'll investigate this over the next few days
<jounih> yeah we’ll need a new component for it. Maybe that’s something nekhelesh could work on, would be nice to use in other apps too
<jounih> QML gridview won’t do it AFAIK
<ahayzen> jounih, it is a special gridview hehe i'll post a screenshot in a sec
<jounih> ok
<ahayzen> jounih, this is basically what the WIP looks like at the moment (i'm trying to sort out the margins/label sizing etc) https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMSmlvRV80d3pCZ00/edit
<nik90> ahayzen: you need to use a QML FlowLayout. That should fix it
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo any docs for that? ...
<ahayzen> nik90, oh as in the Flow {} ? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Flow/
<nik90> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flow.html
<nik90> yeah
<jounih> ahayzen: cool looking good! I can see one SDK thing we need to fix. The staggered grid instead of … would be really really good
<ahayzen> nik90, interesting i'll see if i can port over my cardview ^^ that is using GridView to that
<nik90> ahayzen: cool.
<ahayzen> jounih, what is the SDK thing?
<jounih> ahayzen: the divider below the header.. the white bottom highlight on it is too bright. Will ask the SDK guys if we have access to that. What are you using as your base theme? SuruDark?
<ahayzen> jounih, well i asked this earlier...
<ahayzen> "Hey, Is the 'correct' way to make the background colour of the app a solid colour to set the backgroundColor and headerColor to the same value in the MainView?"
<ahayzen> jounih, as we aren't sure if we are setting the bg correctly anyway? we just set the bg and header colour to the same value?
<ahayzen> nik90, do you know ^^ ?
<ahayzen> jounih, but if we are doing it correctly, like an SDK thing
<jounih> ahayzen: i guess that works, i’m not sure what the correct way of doing it is, we can ask the SDK guys tomorrow
<ahayzen> unless t1mp is still about?
<nik90> ahayzen: if you set the background color, it should be sufficient
<jounih> it’s a small thing - the staggered grid view would have more impact
<nik90> ahayzen: only for gradients we used to set header, background and footer color
<ahayzen> jounih, hehe yeah but we're still aiming for pixel perfect right ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, ah right... hmm i thought i had to set the header colour otherwise it was like white though or something
<jounih> yep. I think the divider bottom highlight is something that is exposed in the theming - we’ve talked about it before with the SDK guys. Let’s ask them tomorrow when they are around
<ahayzen> jounih, cool :)
<ahayzen> popey, meeting time?
<popey> yeah, hangout?
<popey> jounih: dpm ^?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah let me migrate to my room....
<jounih> sure
<jounih> give me 2 mins
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, i'm about now :)
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/music-app-daily?authuser=1
<popey> should be in the calendar invite
<dpm> popey, can't make it today, sorry
<popey> ok
<popey> np
<ahayzen> arg why is it using my brookes google
 * ahayzen shakes fist
<zsombi> nik90: this bug is invalid I guess, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1268599
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268599 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Deleting Alarms does not update the alarm manager count" [Undecided,New]
<popey> dpm: added task to bp for you to add remix to the sponsoring page..
<nik90> zbenjamin: yeah
<dpm> popey, ok, sounds good, will add tomorrow morning
<seb128> who is working on the calc application?
<seb128> wondering what is blocking https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1365564/+merge/233400
<seb128> but I see somebody else commented on the mp today asking that as well
<nik90> zsombi: you are cleaning up all the old alarm bugs?
<zsombi> nik90: all teh bugs, I decided to becoem a cleansweep now :D
<nik90> zsombi: lol..my inbox is getting spammed
<popey> seb128: design, i asked for them to review it.
<zsombi> nik90: sorry :D
<nik90> np
 * nik90 packs to go home
<seb128> popey, thanks
<brendand> popey, hey do you have that bug about the video scope being broken?
<popey> brendand: bug 1375349 was made
<ubot5> bug 1375349 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Can't launch videos on mako utopic #261" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375349
<mihir_> popey, why i am not seeing clock on fresh RTM image?
<popey> oh really?
<popey> ogra_: where is the rtm changelog page like your changelog?
<ogra_> mihir_, the last rtm image was a device tarball rebuild
<ogra_> rootfs is identical to the last one
<ogra_> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<mihir_> ogra_, that means ? i didn't get that
<mihir_> ogra_, so you mean i should install them from store?
<ogra_> mihir_, that means there is no new software in the rootfs
<ogra_> only kernel and drivers got updated
<popey> just updating my device...
<ogra_> (device tarball = android container, kernel and drivers)
<mihir_> popey, scrennie , http://i.imgur.com/5aaMAS3.png
<ogra_> (rootfs tarball = OS and software/apps)
<mihir_> ogra_, okay understood
<ogra_> you should see a new calendar in the updates from the store though
<mihir_> ogra_, yeah i can do that from store..but i couldn't even see Clock so was wondering what it is.
<mihir_> popey, out of the box , are you facing this issues with imgur and ubuntu screen caputre , the copy to clipboard doesn't work :|
<popey> oh, thats the emulator....
<popey> i dont know why the emulator would be missing the clock - is that the x86 one? maybe we haven't got an x86 clock click?
 * popey chuckles at "clock click"
<mihir_> popey, yes it is x86
<mihir_> popey, ahhh seriously ..
<popey> could be, just a guess
 * mihir_ get calendar from store 
<mihir_> popey, strange not able to find it from store
<popey> you won't. the version in the store is armhf
<mihir_> popey, okay so i'll create emulator with i386
<popey> you mean armhf?
<popey> or you could just branch the code and build an i386 click?
<mihir_> popey, will that work with x86 emulator ?
<popey> x86 is i386 effectively, so yes.
<mihir_> popey, okay will , thanks for clarification.
<mihir_> popey, one quick question regarding event Reminder, would you like to have  "No Reminder" and "On Event Start"  then other reminder options or just "No Reminder" and other options ?
<mihir_> balloons, again is this related to wait time , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/607/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_add_new_event_with_default_values.ogv ?
<balloons> mihir_, looks like the app loaded and things started working
<balloons> where is that from?
<mihir_> balloons, didn't get you :|
<balloons> ahh https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/rewriteGetRecurrenceString/+merge/236013
<mihir_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/rewriteGetRecurrenceString/+merge/236013
<vitimiti> hi
<mihir_> balloons, because in that MR there no change regarding newEvent stuffs
<mihir_> is*
<balloons> mihir_, I re-triggered it
<balloons> let's see what happens
<mihir_> balloons, thanks.
<mihir_> charles, pin
<mihir_> charles, ping*
<mihir_> balloons, got it , there was typo and i missed after saving it
<balloons> mihir_, :-)
 * mihir_ hates new keyboard :( 
<sammo> I get stuck in a loop when trying to connect my device to qt creator. It detects it and then unmounts and disappears.
<sammo> Does anyone have any ideas about that?
 * ahoneybun ubuntu phone says "no sim" when there is one in there
<ahoneybun> now to reinstall ubuntu
<ahoneybun> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/09/30/microsoft-announces-windows-10?utm_campaign=fbposts&utm_source=facebook
 * ahoneybun laughs are "Task View"
<ahoneybun> *at
<mihir_> anybody facing issues adding contacts in emulator ?
<mihir_> balloons, ping
<balloons> mihir_, pong
<mihir_> balloons, we're missing these dependency on Jenkins machine : qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin
<mihir_> qtcontact5-galera
<mihir_> balloons, did anything got changed on machine?
<balloons> mihir_, no nothing should have changed.. that sounds odd
<mihir_> balloons, wait let me re-check
<balloons> packages might have changed, so those might not be pulled in automatically anymore
<mihir_> balloons, okay issue is something diff.
<mihir_> balloons, if you see last two Jenkins run of diff MR , Failure is same
<mihir_> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/612/testReport/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event/NewEventTestCase/test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view/
<mihir_> balloons, though tests passes on my machine
<balloons> mihir_, you could change return self.select_single(NewEvent, objectName='newEventPage') to a wait_select and the same with     DeleteConfirmationDialog, objectName='deleteConfirmationDialog')
<balloons> if you feel like they are timing out that is
<mihir_> balloons, okay , let me try that but it fails on both MR so was wondering waiting is the only issue  :|
<balloons> mihir_, looking at the video I see the popup comes up just barely.. it's possible
<balloons> there's animation there, I'm not sure it's being accounted for
<mihir_> balloons, you mean in DeleteConfirmation ?
<balloons> mihir_, yea, just looking at the traceback you linked
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/calendar_app/__init__.py", line 658, in delete
<mihir_> balloons, okay it hasn't since long time
<mihir_> balloons, okay let me try then
<mihir_> balloons, added lets see , if it works , i'll push separate MR for this change.
<mihir_> balloons, that worked :D
<balloons> mihir_, :-)
<balloons> pesky pesky things
<mihir_> balloons, would you mind to review this MR ,https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/addingWaitTime/+merge/236598 ?
<balloons> mihir_, I would add root.wait_select_single(DayView, objectName='dayViewPage') in as well in the delete method
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> mihir_, also,         return root.select_single(NewEvent, objectName='newEventPage') to a wait
<balloons> that's in edit ^^
<balloons> mihir, hey you did come back, heh. I thought maybe you had gone so I finished the mp
<mihir> balloons, pushed the change
<balloons> mihir, hey you did come back, heh. I thought maybe you had gone so I finished the mp
<balloons> mihir, so I add all my tweaks and made a new mp
<mihir> balloons, okay no issues i got disconnected
<mihir> interent issues
<balloons> mihir, yea.. no worries. But hopefully all those tweaks will stop the random failures
<mihir> balloons, thanks a lot :)
<renatu> hey nik90 are you around?
<nik90> renatu: hey, yeah
<nik90> renatu: just sent you an email :P
<renatu> nik90, I got your email
<renatu> nik90, about the number 2
<renatu> nik90, is working fine for me
<renatu> nik90, which version are you using?
<nik90> renatu: I made a typo there..it doesn't work in the dialer app when I press the buttons (rtm devel-proposed mako)
<renatu> nik90, about number 3, I agreed with the designers to not implement that, this will be very complex to do and they are happy with the current implementation
<nik90> renatu: ah okay. I can let my designer know about this.
<renatu> nik90, to make it to disappear you need to get the focus back, just call item.forceActiveFocus()
<mihir> balloons, is this because i pushed in older MR ?
<nik90> renatu: ok..so for the flickable that I use in the clock page, if the user scrolls (or flicks), I should do forceActiveFocus() to hide the bottom edge. Sounds simple enough.
<nik90> renatu: but I cannot debug why the bottom edge does not have the focus when openning the clock app.
<nik90> renatu: considering you call the forceActiveFocus() in the loader.
<balloons> mihir, ? this is the autolanding: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/377/ it should land fine I think
<renatu> nik90, yes this is trick, I do not know if there is a QML function to say who has the focus :D
<nik90> renatu: :)
<nik90> renatu: in the address book, did it just work? because it looks like we (clock and addressbook) use a flickable in the page with the bottom edge.
<nik90> renatu: so I would expect similar results
<renatu> nik90, yes is working fine on address-book
<renatu> nik90, I do not know if boiko did something different on dilaer-app
<boiko> renatu: nik90: I don't need active focus on the bottom edge page in dialer-app
<nik90> boiko: but bug 1357945 says that the bottom edge hint in the dialer app should be visible at all times and be hidden when a user presses on the number buttons.
<ubot5> bug 1357945 in Ubuntu Clock App "[bottom edge] Current bottom edge hint timeout makes it difficult to read the bottom edge action" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357945
<nik90> boiko: the last part doesn't work as expected though
<renatu> nik90, yes we know that
<nik90> renatu: ah ok
<renatu> Kaleo, do you know if is possible to debug the current focused item? We want to know which item has the focus
<nik90> renatu: I have managed to fix issue 2 in the clock app by calling forceActiveFocus() where needed. Issue 3 isn't valid due to the reasoning you mentioned above.
<nik90> renatu: so only issue left is the bottom edge hint not being shown when clock app is opened.
<nik90> yay
<renatu> nik90, great , we just need to know which item is stealing the focus
<nik90> yes
<renatu> nik90, btw the item could be in the alarm pages, since the page is loaded
 * nik90 checks if alarm page has any input fields
<nik90> renatu: in the alarms page, there is not input text fields...however I do show the checkbox in the case of multiselection view.
<renatu> nik90, check if the check bottoms
<nik90> renatu: didn't follow...check bottoms?
<renatu> nik90, check if the checkbox is receiving the focus
<renatu> since they are visible
<nik90> ah
 * nik90 checks
<renatu> nik90, there is the "settings" button on the main page
<renatu> nik90, I am not sure about the "Add city button"
<nik90> renatu: both AddCityButton and Settings button are AbstractButtons
<renatu> nik90, is the abstract button a FocusScope ??
<renatu> let me check the implementation
<nik90> it inherits ActionItem which in turn inherits StyledItem
<renatu> nik90, try to add: onActiveFocusChanged: console.debug("Has focus:" + activeFocus) on both
<renatu> nik90, :D
<nik90> renatu: ah...I tried onFocusChanged instead of onActiveFocusChanged
<nik90> renatu: no debug statements for the buttons.
<nik90> wait why were you happy? :P
<renatu> nik90, I am not happy. yet
<renatu> nik90, try with checkbox
<nik90> renatu: checkbox doesnt have it either
<nik90> when I press the checkbox, it says it has active focus. But when I go back to the main clock page, it looses active focus.
<nik90> and the bottom edge stays shown then.
<renatu> nik90, the bottom edge page call forceActiveFocus when collapsed
<mihir> balloons,  again it needs some modifications, wait_single should be wait_select_single i believe
<renatu> this will make the tab to appear
<nik90> ok
<mihir> balloons, that's why it it failed again.
<balloons> mihir, hehe.. yes indeed
<mihir> balloons, sorry for bugging you for small tweaks hehe :)
<renatu> nik90, ok, you will need to comment part of the code until you find who is stealing the focus
<renatu> nik90, sorry I do not know how to help on that
<balloons> mihir, pushed rev 488. Please approve it
<nik90> renatu: no worries, I will try to find out where the issue is
<nik90> renatu: thxn for your help
<mihir> balloons, done :D
<renatu> nik90, btw I have a new MR for bottom edge: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1375513/+merge/236522
<nik90> renatu: Yeah I saw. I will integrate that as well.
<mihir> renatu, you got a min ?
<renatu> yes
<mihir> renatu, need some info regarding this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1372599
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1372599 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Wrong time zone for calendar sync" [High,Confirmed]
<mihir> renatu, i am not sure whether it should go to Sync Monitor or EDS.
<renatu> mihir, well we do not have support for timezones on qtorganizer-eds yes, This is new in qt. (only after 4.3), and this will affect  a lot of projects
<renatu> mihir, If I add support now this will break the alarms
<mihir> renatu, because it is really making calendar sync (useless)
<mihir> renatu, what would you suggest on this ?
<renatu> mihir, to implement that I will need to discuss with szombi and charles , and bill. This will consume some time and can break a lot of stuff
<renatu> mihir, sorry I do not have a solution right now
<mihir> renatu, okay
<renatu> mihir, just add qtorganizer5-eds as effect project
<mihir> renatu, yeah i have already did that.
<mihir> renatu, can you confirm that bug in eds ?
<renatu> mihir, I do not know why. but I can not do that
<mihir> renatu, okay
<mihir> renatu, no issues , i just updated bug with our chat, hope that's fine.
<renatu> mihir, humm I did notice that. I post some comments too
<renatu> mihir, btw the timezones supports appear on qt 5.3 not 4.3 :D
<renatu> my mistake
<mihir> renatu, okay thanks :) hope that's fine :)
<renatu> mihir, I will talk with bfiller about, I hope we can find some time to implement that
<mihir> renatu, yes that would be great , otherwise the syncing with calendar doesn't make any sense as it'll be use less for users
<mihir> nik90, finally able to run application on device :) :D
<nik90> mihir: yay! It is critical you keep it that way
<nik90> mihir: hard to digest that you have been able to only test on desktop for a phone app
<mihir> nik90, yeah that's why there were back and forth reviews on MR
<mihir> nik90, thanks to you for help.
<nik90> mihir: I didnt help much with your emulator issues
<bfiller> renatu, mihir: yes this is a dupe of bug that was reported many months ago
<mihir> nik90, but even for UI how does that looks on device , that was more helpful too :)
<bfiller> I agree, google sync is quite limited by that issue
<mihir> bfiller, hmm yup
<mihir> bfiller, but is very critical for calendar.
<bfiller> renatu: seems that is should be possible, pulling the events from google does the correct thing with the time. It's only events that you edit or create in the Calendar. Should be just converting the local time back to UTC before syncing
<bfiller> mihir: not arguing that
<mihir> bfiller, yeah i understand that.
<nik90> renatu: strange, I competely commented out everything in the clock page and the alarm page. https://imgur.com/G6VL59F .. and still the bottom edge doesn't get active focus.
 * nik90 digs deeper
<mihir> nik90, when you get a couple of mins, could you please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/RemoveGuest/
<mihir> nik90, i have made it working and it should work now :)
<nik90> mihir: sure
<mihir> nik90, thanks :)
<nik90> renatu: On debugging, it seems if I use a timer and set the tip to focus to be set after 1 sec, it works :P
<renatu> nik90, yes because some other item is getting the focus :D
<nik90> renatu: but I commented out everything in the clock page and alarm page.
<nik90> renatu: the only thing that was seen was the header title :)
<nik90> https://imgur.com/G6VL59F
<nik90> renatu: I didnt even leave a flickable behind :)
<renatu> strange
<renatu> let me finish that bug I am working on, than I will try debug the clock app with you
<nik90> renatu: I will be sleeping soon. But I created a sample project with just the bottom edge component at lp:~nik90/+junk/bottomedgefocus. I tried with both our implementations, but still the bottom edge doesn't show up on startup.
<renatu> nik90, nice
<nik90> renatu: it could very well be that I am using the bottom edge component incorrectly
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-01
<ahoneybun> hello ll
<ahoneybun> *ll
<ahoneybun> *all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, hey!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats going on?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, I just bought a ticket to a show
<ahoneybun> my first concert
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ah neat
<ahoneybun> to my favorite rapper
 * Akiva-Thinkpad never has been to a concert
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats a rapper?
<ahoneybun> person like emimen
<ahoneybun> http://georgewatsky.com/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> never heard of eminem. Anyways; sounds like fun
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hope you have a good time.
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> will do for sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, what you working on today?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, nothing really
<ahoneybun> I recently got mobile data back
<ahoneybun> I lost phone service and all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> right you actually have a device
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do you like it compared to android?
<ahoneybun> I reinstalled ubuntu
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, I have to say I miss android
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why is that?
<ahoneybun> even more so since I now have a real nexus
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I love the gestures.
<ahoneybun> yea those are nice
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just the applications then?
<ahoneybun> yea I miss those
<ahoneybun> I wish the pandora app would work
<ahoneybun> panpipe
<ahoneybun> some of the buttons on ubuntu are not forgiving
 * Akiva-Thinkpad just loves the terminal
<ahoneybun> as in they want to to push them in just the right spot
<ahoneybun> you need to be so precise
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, maybe you can file a bug report
<ahoneybun> yea also I hate the number 1
<ahoneybun> so darn hard to hit
<ahoneybun> with the N4's curved edge
<ahoneybun> omg
<ahoneybun> Watsky favorited my tweet
 * Akiva-Thinkpad gets back to work :P
 * ahoneybun should write a list
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that would be good; feedback is really important to them
 * ahoneybun invites Akiva-Thinkpad to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * ahoneybun pokes popey 
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad, I also don;t like that you have to put a space in the quick reply to a message for the send button to be clickable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good list
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> so annoying
 * ahoneybun shoots http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8469844/ to popey or anyone else it maybe be helpful
<kurt_> any good tutorials of using QML and C++ with ubuntu-touch? Is there a better place for ubuntu touch app devel?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, oh hey
<kurt_> hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay to your question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very good question btw
<kurt_> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you looking for a tutorial to use QML with c++?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or are you just looking to learn both languages seperately?
<kurt_> ya I found a page about it on ubuntu's site
<kurt_> but i would love something with some source in it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> using qml with c++ is a bit of a trick if you have never done it.
<kurt_> I know very little of both
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay good to know
<kurt_> well i just want to make a recording app for ubuntu touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QML takes practice, although it is very easy once you get the hang of it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> record just basic voice and that sort of thing?
<kurt_> ya I want to end up doing four tracks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, do you have a library or api you want to work with?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or have you not decided on this yet?
<kurt_> w/ Akiva-Thinkpad
<kurt_> didnt work lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> w/?
<kurt_> trying for the red letters its a whisper isnt it
<kurt_> kinda new to irc jump on from time to time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no feel free to speak openly here
<kurt_> oh
<kurt_> QtMultimedia 5.0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay great
<kurt_> their is an audio section or it can be called directly i belive
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so what you will need to do is how to use c++ with QML.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and I just so happen to have a, I think, rather decent example
<kurt_> the recording part must be done in C++ from what I can tell
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its simple, and straight to the point.
<kurt_> Great!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, yes, if you are using qt
<kurt_> ubuntu sdk qt5
<kurt_> 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, so my answer has it down to 4 steps
<kurt_> i have a N4 with multirom and ubuntu touch rtm r34
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, you best make sure you have the most recent libraries by the way
<kurt_> r3
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/a/450684/253579
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so the first step is extremely easy.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365262/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is the second step, detailing the c++ header file
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you want me to walk you through it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^
<kurt_> can i just add a .h and .cpp to my qml simple ui
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not easily, and the reason is this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> To use c++, it is best to use a CMakeLists based project file.
<kurt_> yea ill have you walk me through it not enough done on it to need to save anyway lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> your app likely uses, .qmlproject, or .pro (which is qt)
<kurt_> yup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, oh don't worry; transfering qml code is stupidly easy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I did it myself, and it was no issue at all. The only thing we are changing is the plumbing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<kurt_> joke was i dont have much qml anyway lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so this is the header; are you familiar with what a header file is?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^?
<kurt_> I have taken a basic C and C++ class where we did many console applications
<kurt_> still dont understand it all that well lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay so you know stuff
<Akiva-Thinkpad> don't worry
<kurt_> here and there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but just answer; you understand it basically, right?
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you understand what the macros do?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather, what they are?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<kurt_> like a script?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> basically
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they insert code where you invoke them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<kurt_> like invokeing JS in html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<kurt_> i know a little web stuff too
<kurt_> all of codecademys stuff and some classes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay, so you understand the class, you must give it the Q_object macro
<kurt_> does the macro allow qml to use the C++?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because that will make sure it plays nicely with other qt apps.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> two macros do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Q_OBJECT
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and more specifically
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Q_INVOKABLE
<kurt_> oh sweet i read that qml can use it but didnt fully understand
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its called Q_INVOKABLE because it allows you to invoke that function in QML
<kurt_> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Explicit... bah I forget, but you need it too
<kurt_> so three?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365260/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, explicit is a primitive.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not a macro
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay so this is the source file, the .cpp to the header you just looked at
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, you understand constructor?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> as in what a constructor does?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^?
<kurt_> not really
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay good; its simple
<Akiva-Thinkpad> When you create your object
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because this is object oriented programming
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the constructor initiates some commands just on creation
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so imagine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if this was the sandwhich class
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the functions were to create a bunch of sandwhiches
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the constructor might just be to "Take all the ingredients first out of the fridge"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because if you have no ingredients, then your functions can not run.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> again; just the preliminary stuff.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> our constructor is empty, because there is not anything that needs to be done.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, basically, if you understand that its stuff that you need to do on startup, you will know when you need to use it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, does that make enough sense?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what do you think?
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So do you understand the primitive "void"?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, do you understand what a primitive is? kurt_ ?
<kurt_> no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay
<kurt_> tried a quick google lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, no feel free to ask questions, seriously
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, a primitive is self descriptive. Just imagine you are a cave man
<Akiva-Thinkpad> "PRIMITIVE!"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what are your primitive tools?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well, Rocks for smashing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sticks for poking
<Akiva-Thinkpad> teeth for biting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nose for smelling
<Akiva-Thinkpad> right
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What are your "Non primitives" (thats not a technical term)
<kurt_> things you make?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well, its your advanced stuff, like your dinosaur that you travel on
<kurt_> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or your flinstones car
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or things you make sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats a better example right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because what you make, is made out of your primitives
<kurt_> modular programing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so lets say you make a flinstones car; you use rocks for bashing, sticks for holding stuff together, teeth for cutting
<kurt_> small parts make a big unit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> silly example
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<kurt_> haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so in a programming language, lets say you are using c++
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well a primitive might be, "+"
<kurt_> your primitives made a car
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the plus is the add things together primitive
<Akiva-Thinkpad> exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the int is the create a number primitive.
<kurt_> integer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its all the stuff that comes bundled with the language
<Akiva-Thinkpad> exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways, maybe some c++ developer is rolling in his grave, but this makes sense to me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> void is a primitive.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so we are creating a void function, aka method
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know what a function / method is?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^
<kurt_> i know a function
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, okay well a method is basically the same thing
<kurt_> oh function or method
<kurt_> gottcha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, sometimes people say methods are functions within a class
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you have a class of stuff,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and each stuff is a method of the cleass
<Akiva-Thinkpad> class*
<kurt_> whats void do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good question.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> void allows you to create a function that returns nothing.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so in a function
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know what parameters are?
<kurt_> like dev/zero in dd
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmm not sure; I don't know dd
<kurt_> parameters like arguments?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, yes exactly; but whats the difference between the two?
<kurt_> parameters are numbers?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (very good btw)
<kurt_> set variables
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Okay, when you define the function, its this:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> myFunction(parameter1, parameter2)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you invoke the function, its this
<kurt_> oh duh ya ive used that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> myFunction(argument1, argument2)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so when I say, arguments, I am talking about a function that was invoked.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when I talk about parameters, I am talking about a function that was defined
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in this pastebin, are we looking at arguments or parameters?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> void MyType::myFileWritingFunction(const QString &inputText)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ?^
<kurt_> depends on how you use the function
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, no incorrect
<kurt_> or does that not matter
<kurt_> parameter was my guess
<Akiva-Thinkpad> your guess would have been right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in this pastebin, why is it parameters?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> by the way, do you know what it means to invoke something?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^?
<kurt_> to use a script inside your code
<kurt_> call a script
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah, call it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well done
<kurt_> i invoked jquery for fancy buttons
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so when we call a function, it ask for what?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> asks for what*? Parameters or Arguments?
<kurt_> a parameter
<Akiva-Thinkpad> No.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> And this is good; I am making sure you know :)
<kurt_> i thought parameters were invoked
<Akiva-Thinkpad> It asks for an argument.
<kurt_> im glade you are
<Akiva-Thinkpad> everyone makes mistakes~
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Parameters are set when you define it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So lets say you create a bread machine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the bread machine takes 3 ingredients
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Water, Flour, and rising agent
<Akiva-Thinkpad> These are the parameters
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so when you use the bread machine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you give it arguments
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you give it, Potato water, Whole Grain Flour, and Baking Soda
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you are arguing in effect, how the bread machine will work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^ make sense?
<kurt_> except the last line
<kurt_> arguing in effect?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you are arguing how the bread machine will work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> - in effect
<Akiva-Thinkpad> forget that I said "in effect"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> btw, my computer is super low on battery
<kurt_> oh the water flour and soda are the arguments
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I will try to stick it out.
<kurt_> you don't have to you've been more than helpful
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, yes, they are the specific ingredients you chose to use
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so the function
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you invoke a function, often times what you want from the function is to get something back from it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you put whole grain flour, potato water, and baking soda into  the bread machine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it "returns" a soda bread dough
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if that was the case, void MyType::myFileWritingFunction(const QString &inputText)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should look like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> breaddough MyType::myFileWritingFunction(const QString &inputText)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why did I change void to breaddough?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, ^?
<kurt_> void is a place holder for a variable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good guess though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if I had a toilet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so lets say
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I would do this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> void toilet(poo)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I put void there, because I don't want it to return anything
<kurt_> you want the toilet to return poo?
<kurt_> haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> definitely not!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to return void!!!
<kurt_> accept poo?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nothing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> accept poo, return nothing!
<kurt_> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> there is nothing I want from a toilet!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> where as a bread machine,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want it to return some dough
<kurt_> what about the fancy Japanese ones?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways
<kurt_> okay sorry lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so that is why void is there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<justCarakas> o/ morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, ah morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> long time no see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> alright
<kurt_> good morrow to the
<justCarakas> indeed :) probably always just missed you :p
<kurt_> the
<kurt_> auto correct
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, so everything else I presume should make sense to you
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any more questions about the .cpp source file?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365259/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so this is the qml file
<kurt_> well when i start a project in the sdk do i start a c++ file or do i just add a C++ class to qml?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, good question; you will have to do it manually by creating a new text file in the directory
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and then rebuilding
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its the trouble with cmake, but oh well
<kurt_> rebuilding?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes
<kurt_> i can look that up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if you right click on your folder
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like the project folder in the sdk,
<kurt_> so if i find code useing qml and c++ for nokia will it work with some changes on ubuntu touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it should have options like, "Build" "clean"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> "run"
<kurt_> ah i see it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so basically
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you build first, run second
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if you click run, it builds for you, then runs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what building does, is that it creates a file directory for you to test your app in
<kurt_> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chroot if you are familiar (at least I think its chroot. I'm not a cmakes expert)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chroot is a linux command you should look up.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways
<kurt_> i have used chroot to install arch since they lost support for their installer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways
<kurt_> system administration is what im going to school for
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways
<kurt_> ya
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is running out of batt so im trying to be quick
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so MainView is a component
<kurt_> my bad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in QML, all components look like this:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Component { }
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the first letter is always capitalized
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you see that in my example
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MainView
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Button
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MyType
<Akiva-Thinkpad> All components
<kurt_> not camel cased
<Akiva-Thinkpad> A property, is well, a property of a component
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they are always lowercase first letter followed by a colon
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> id: myType
<kurt_> ya thats camel cased right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> text: myButton
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, its literally the rules of the syntax
<kurt_> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you can't have capital lettered properties
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or lower case components
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<kurt_> ya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and last line there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> says
<Akiva-Thinkpad> onClicked:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so that is a property that sends a signal
<kurt_> ya the event
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you click the button
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it performs the function
<kurt_> i got that
<kurt_> oh just invoke my C++ on the button click
<Akiva-Thinkpad> myType (name of the class) myFileWritningFunction (name of the method) (myArguments)
<kurt_> invoke from the qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and so the steps should be starkly clear now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> computer about to shut down
<kurt_> so what kind of project do i start
<kurt_> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> read the tutorial
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i gave you the link
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it tells you which to create
<kurt_> the simple ui says qml only
<kurt_> alright thanks alot
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QtCreator -> New File or Project -> Ubuntu -> QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI
<kurt_> your amazing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the one that says it has c++ in it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks lol :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and.... shut down...
<kurt_> peace
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kurt_, oh btw; any other questions?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<dholbach> brb
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vegetarian Day! :-D
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: with RTM image , when i go to online accounts , and inside Google account i can see following options to Sync
<popey> morning
<mihir> popey: morning :)
<mihir> popey: 1. Contacts 2.Notifications  why we're not able to see calendar
<popey> i see it here
<mihir> popey: ahh..
<popey> do you have latest calendar installed?
<mihir> popey: okay so it is not latest..
<popey> because installing calendar enables that option now, I believe
 * mihir checks again
<popey> which landed yesterday
<mihir> popey: okay may be i checked before that
<mihir> popey: so my bad...too late to ask you this :D
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey I am having trouble creating a new chroot in qtc, https://imgur.com/7QBubgx
<nik90> zbenjamin: I got these errors the moment I opened qtc http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471714/
<zbenjamin> bzoltan2: did you release the new click scripts to the devel ppa? ^
<dholbach> DanChapman, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-weather-app/packaging-fixes/+merge/236676
<dpm> mardy, thanks for looking again at the account-click MP. What exactly needs to be done to address your last comment? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<mihir> nik90: did you get some time to test ?
<nik90> mihir: my click shroots are broken ^^
<mihir> nik90: ahh i didn't see that :|
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: when you have time, take a look into the drive folder and let me know if you like the artwork for the welcome screen
<mzanetti> mivoligo: oh wow! love it!
<mzanetti> hah... amazing
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> happy to hear that :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I see you converted the txt file to a htm file
<mzanetti> but google still can't handle it :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you could create a new document in the drive... using google docs... that usually works rather nicely
<mivoligo> mzanetti: never thought about it :P
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you could probably move the floating island (aka level) a bit closer to the visitors to eliminate a bit of the huge blue space perhaps
<mzanetti> just an idea... not sure if that really makes it better without having seen it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll might experiment with that or add some stars in the background
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you're using exclusively inkscape for this, right?
<mivoligo> yes
<mzanetti> I wish I had such inkscape skills :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I wish I had your programming skills :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> seems we make a good team then :D
<mivoligo> :)
<wellsb> zsombi, great to see the team triaging some outstanding bug reports
<mivoligo> I believe anyone can learn anything if she/he got enough time :)
<zsombi> wellsb: :) we went o zero tolerance :D
<mardy> dpm: the python test needs to be updated
<mzanetti> mivoligo: and willingness... but yeah
<mardy> dpm: is it part of remidners-app, or is it another project?
<dpm> mardy, it's part of reminders, I can update it now. So essentially, just:
<dpm> -account = self._manager.create_account('evernote-sandbox')
<dpm> + self._manager.create_account('com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin-sandbox)
<dpm> ?
<bzoltan2> zbenjamin:  yes, i did
<dpm> mardy, and do I need to change it in all of these instances? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8471998/
<mardy> dpm: yes, but the services need to be changed differently
<mardy> dpm: com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders, IIRC
<dpm> mardy, so something like this? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8472015/
<dpm> mardy, with the -sandbox suffix for the provider, that is
<zbenjamin> bzoltan2: ok because nik90 gets errors now, probably click was not released to trusty?
<bzoltan2> zbenjamin:  ohh... that is for sure a problem
<bzoltan2> zbenjamin:  I have checked and it was not yet ported in any PPA
<dpm> mardy, actually, here's a proper diff. Does this look ok to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8472030/
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan2: I see that I have the latest qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20140930-0ubuntu1~0trusty1
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan2: Which version of click should I be needing?
<nik90> I got 0.4.32.1 atm
<bzoltan2> nik90:  it will be the 0.4.33+
<bzoltan2> nik90: I will make a backport from the lp:click asap
<nik90> bzoltan2: thnx
<mardy> dpm: ah, no, the service seems to be com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders-sandbox
<dpm> mzanetti, as rpadovani is on holiday, and I've not been able to test Reminders with lots of images and provide feedback, I'd suggest to skip today's meeting unless you have something in particular you'd like to discuss
<dpm> mzanetti, have you had the chance to look at Riccardo's branches with the progress bar?
<mzanetti> dpm: nope. nothing happened on reminders on my side either
<mzanetti> ok. lets skip it then
<dpm> ok
 * ahoneybun can now play Borderlands 2!
<andrej_> hello
<andrej_> I'm trying to run Dropping letters from Ubuntu SDK on my Nexus 4, but I get "Error: This application is already installed on the device, uninstall it or temporarily change the name in the manifest.json file!"
<andrej_> How do I fix this?
<brendand> andrej_, it's telling you :)
<brendand> andrej_, uninstall the pre-installed dropping letters, or rename the one you're trying to deploy by editing its manifest.json
<mzanetti> brendand: actually I do get this all the time even if i uninstall the app
<daker> popey: got my email ?
<brendand> mzanetti, oh really?
<mzanetti> brendand: there seems to be something fishy with click/sdk indeed
<brendand> mzanetti, does click list (no --user) still list it?
<mzanetti> brendand: I usually just rename it because I'm not motivated enough to dig into this when coding on spare time apps... but this seems to happen more often than it should
<mzanetti> brendand: I think I saw it at least once when click list did not show it any more
<dpm> mardy, success! :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768
<brendand> mzanetti, hey now you're here, i have a question you might be able to answer
<brendand> mzanetti, is there a way to put text in the clipboard from the command line?
<brendand> mzanetti, does unity8 contain the clipboard?
<mzanetti> brendand: no clue tbh...
<brendand> mzanetti, about either question?
<brendand> mzanetti, i suppose you'd know if unity8 was in charge of the clipboard
<andrej_> brendand: I uninstalled the pre-installed one, still get the same message. I can't edit manifest.json, because there's no such file among source files.
<brendand> andrej_, are you sure? it might now show in the sdk, but if you go to the source directory you might see it
<mzanetti> brendand: not exactlty sure... I think something in qtmir does clipboard stuff..
<mzanetti> brendand: let me find out
<mzanetti> brendand: ah btw... your feedback on tagger, that was a bug in media hub and should be resolved now
<andrej_> brendand: you are right, it's present, but still I prefer not to edit it because I plan to commit the code.
<brendand> andrej_, so you uninstalled it? can you run 'click list' through the shell?
<mzanetti> brendand: ok... so yes, qtmir does clipboard stuff. and I think you should be able to access it via dbus from command line
<andrej_> brendand: you want me to open Terminal on the phone and type click list?
<mzanetti> brendand: err, no... the dbus information was wrong...
<mzanetti> brendand: you'd need to write a command line tool for it.. using QClipboard or similar
<andrej_> brendand: I have run click list in Terminal. "com.ubuntu.dropping-letters" is present
<brendand> mzanetti, ah i see
<brendand> mzanetti, yeah i could do that
<brendand> andrej_, what about click list --user=phablet
<andrej_> brendand: it's also present
<brendand> andrej_, weird
<brendand> andrej_, but you're sure you uninstalled it?
<andrej_> brendand: I did the long tap on the icon and uninstall
<andrej_> The icon disappeared
<dpm> mzanetti, when you've got a minute, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768 ?
<brendand> andrej_, that sounds like a bug
<mzanetti> dpm: this is so complicated by now :/
<mzanetti> dpm: I've totally lost track what that build system does
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, supporting both click and deb makes it more complicated :/. The changes on the build system are mostly to adapt to the renaming of the provider and service files
<mzanetti> yeah... I see
<mzanetti> dpm: well, looks good to me from a code point of view
<mzanetti> dpm: do I need to test it too has that happened already by one of the other reviewers?
<dpm> mzanetti, I've tested it on the emulator using plain utopic, but further testing on ubuntu-rtm wouldn't hurt, as at some point this wasn't working there because an out-of-date online accounts library
<andrej_> brendand: OK, I edited the name in manifest.json, but when I run the app, I get this: http://disk.jabbim.cz/ondrejandrej@jabbim.sk/dl.png
<nik90> bzoltan2: thnx for the quick backport of click to trusty :-)
<bzoltan2> nik90:  did it help? :)
<nik90> bzoltan2: I look happy, so yes it worked..I am happily creating chroots atm :D
<bzoltan2> nik90:  The qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-autopilot is the fun package there ... :) it comes with fun features
<nik90> bzoltan2: :)
<bzoltan2> nik90:  It brings a test specific policykit file what enables (exclusively!!!) click chroot creation/deletion and emulator creation without password
<nik90> bzoltan2: btw do you have a package recipe on launchpad which automatically builds and pushes the latest qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu packages to the trusty ppa?
<bzoltan2> nik90: Also you can play safe with experimental click chroots... just set the magic env var and you will not conflict with your real chroots
<nik90> bzoltan2: ooh that's nice
<bzoltan2> nik90:  The backportings are fully manual.
<bzoltan2> nik90: export CLICK_CHROOT_SUFFIX=test1234 && ubuntu-sdk
<nik90> bzoltan2: ah that's helpful
<nik90> I will give it a shot
<bzoltan2> nik90:  it was made for the QtC automatic testing... but it can be used for other purposes
<balloons> dholbach, saw your mp with weather. Thanks for the help!
<andrej_> Guys, I started Ubuntu emulator for the first time and it's asking me about passphrase. What am I supposed to enter?
<mardy> dpm: \o/
<popey> andrej_: 0000 ?
<daker> andrej_: regarding the first issue it's related to the path of your qml file i think
<dpm> mardy, \o/ indeed however.... I'm still getting a blank screen on accounts on the ubuntu-rtm image. It's improving, though, as I now get an "Evernote" header on the page, so it's at least loading the right account
<mardy> dpm: it's likely that not everything from OA has been synced to the rtm yet
<mardy> dpm: but it will happen, eventually :-)
<dpm> mardy, ok, gotcha. Do you know which packages and versions I should look for? As this will determine when we can land that branch
<mardy> dpm: you need ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (0.4+14.10.20140917-0ubuntu1)
<dpm> mardy, got even a newer one on rtm -> 0.4+14.10.20140925-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> balloons, anytime
<dpm> mardy, anything else?
<balloons> dpm, testing your reminders change on device then I'll approve
<dpm> balloons, awesome. Heads up: it works for me on the emulator (devel-proposed), but not on a device (ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed) - let me know if it works for you
<balloons> dpm, I'll be testing on krillin and rtm
<dpm> oh, you're going the whole way :)
<balloons> bien sur. pour vous, rien
<dpm> :)
 * kalikiana by accident discovered that even cowboys can use QML http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qholstersensor.html
 * kalikiana isn't sure what normal people would do with this, though
<mardy> dpm: no, that should be all
<dpm> mardy, hm, then it seems it doesn't work on my device for some reason :/ I'll see if balloons gets better results on his one
<mardy> dpm: first you must install the new u-s-s-o-a package, then the click one
<dpm> mardy, why install? It already comes in the image. You mean I should uninstall my click now and reinstall it?
<dholbach> balloons, DanChapman: can you guys review and test the MP and let me know if there's anything that still needs to be done?
<balloons> dholbach, just waiting for DanChapman on this
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> maybe you can test it too?
<balloons> after I finish with dpm's change I will do so :-)
<dholbach> just to see if whatever was the issue before is fixed now?
<dholbach> rock and roll
<balloons> right.. I trust you and the changes look sane, so confidence!
<dholbach> balloons, it's just that I added a separate package for the timezone plugin
<balloons> I did see that
<dholbach> when I installed all resulting packages after the build, things worked fine for me
<balloons> I think that's what dan was after though
<balloons> need to make sure the click is good
<dholbach> excellent
<ahayzen> jounih, ping
<jounih> yo
<ahayzen> jounih, victor has been working on the songs view and i'm reviewing the first revision ... https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMcG8tQUJMZnRuRGc
<ahayzen> jounih, i was wondering what the fontsize should be as ^^ looks too big?
<jounih> cool. OK let’s work on polishing that a bit
<jounih> the artwork still looks low res.. Is that coming from an online source?
<ahayzen> jounih, i think so probably 350x350 ...
 * ahayzen checks
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah although the actual image looks already a bit pixelated let me try another one...
<ahayzen> jounih, thats another one but still looks slightly pixelated https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMZHdsc2JYYi1ROVk/edit
<jounih> ahayzen: yeah.. let me send those to the unity guys and they can look into it. So the source image is from an online source, and definitely 350px?
<ahayzen> jounih, well the file states it is 350x350 but if u look carefully at the file it looks like they are already stretched?
<ahayzen> jounih, i'll ping those two source files across
<jounih> nice, thanks
<jounih> and it’s from the online provider?
<ahayzen> jounih, yep should be
<jounih> ok
<jounih> sooo
<jounih> the rest of the design.. hold on
<ahayzen> jounih, sent
 * ahayzen double checks we aren't doing anything silly in the code
<ahayzen> jounih, can't see anything obvious, so probably best to check with the unity guys... meanwhile what size font should that text be?
<jounih> ok so comparing the screenshot and the design there are a couple of things to fix
<jounih> ahayzen: the album title font size is right. Artist name below it should be Small, regural weight
<kalikiana> mhall119: any idea why bindtextdomain would be missing? it's documented exactly the same way as all the others https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220225
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220225 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Documentation needs to be generated for i18n.bindtextdomain" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jounih> ahayzen: you have too much of a gap between album title and artist name - should be 1GU
<jounih> ahayzen: in the song listview, track name should be Small, regular weight. Artist name below it should be Extra Small, regular weight. Again, the song name and artist name should be a bit closer together
<jounih> ahayzen: are you using UbuntuColors.green? The hex value for the green is wrong - if you are using the default green, we need to fix in the SDK
<ahayzen> jounih, let me check (this is victor's code)...
<jounih> ok
<ahayzen> jounih, heh .. color: "forestgreen" ... so UbuntuColors.green is what he should be using?
<jounih> would be great if we can do the tweaks together now
<jounih> yes
<ahayzen> jounih, hmm i was going leave your comments on his mp as i'll probably have some code comments anyway ... he also stated "This is a first cut at a redesign of the SongsPage. There are a few things yet to be discussed, including how playlists will be handled and which actions for the set of songs should be included." .. let me take a screenshot of a playlist
<jounih> still a few more tweaks on the album page
<jounih> ahayzen: Play all button should be at the bottom, and should be the only solid button. The other two should be using the stroke button property
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> jounih, this is the playlist page .. note the name of playlist was "Test" https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMX1lQVDBTQ2tvN0k
<ahayzen> jounih, note is shows the cover art for whatever the first track is?
<jounih> ahayzen: the listi items are too high on the songs listview - should be 6GU height
<jounih> ahayzen: lets do the album view first bro then the playlist
<ahayzen> jounih, hehe ok :)
<jounih> almost done :)
<jounih> ahayzen: the album cover art should be smaller, 18GU square
<ahayzen> jounih, that would be good as it is 20GU at the moment, which turns out to be ~360px on the nexus4 .. so it would be under that 350
<ahayzen> jounih, what device do u have a nexus4?
<jounih> ahayzen: it’s fine - we don’t really care what the orig resolution is, as long as it’s high. layout wise 18GU square looks good for that image
<ahayzen> ok cool
<jounih> ahayzen: the image should also have 2GU margin on all sides
<ahayzen> jounih, should the buttons be centred horizontally ?
<jounih> ahayzen: I would align the bottom button to the top of the image and then have the other buttons above that, with 2GU space between each
<jounih> ahayzen: generally the gridview png is quite useful, it shows the position and size of everything in GU
<jounih> ahayzen: would just follow that
<popey> dpm: you have some tasks on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/music-app/+spec/music-remix-2.0 - didn't know if you were aware...
<popey> (and they're down for this week and I know you're away from tomorrow)
<ahayzen> jounih, so what happens on wider screens do those green buttons expand or stay on the left/right?
<jounih> ahayzen: sorry align the bottom button to the bottom of the image
<jounih> ahayzen: all phone screens, regardless of resolution, are 40gu in portrait. we can just lock to portrait for RTM and I’ll do a landscape design for phone and tablet after
<jounih> 40gu width in portrait, I mean
<ahayzen> jounih, ah ok that makes sense :)
<popey> jounih: ahayzen wanna hangout, or irc?
<popey> (I realise you're already ircing) ☻
<jounih> popey: ahayzen i’m easy, either is good for me
<jounih> maybe irc better for sending details over
<ahayzen> popey, o/ don't mind irc'ing don't think there is much to talk about?
<popey> fine by me.
<popey> lets just do it here where we are.
<ahayzen> popey, #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
<jounih> ahayzen: do you mind copy pasting the comments to Victor so he can implement?
<jounih> unless you want to do the tweaks yourself
<ahayzen> jounih, yep i'll put it in the merge request :) i'm just reviewing the code myself at the moment then will do a *massive* comment :)
<jounih> ahayzen: okie :)
<popey> The only thing I wanted to check is if there were any updates to the statuses on the BP..
 * ahayzen checks
<popey> I see fginther has done the ci bits..
<jounih> ahayzen: blur looks good, I have it at 20% opacity in the design
<popey> everything else is on you guys ahayzen jounih ☻
<ahayzen> popey, what it is set to for me and victor looks correct ... basically they are all under review
<popey> I'll build the click tomorrow EOD if that's appropriate.
<popey> as a milestone build.
<ahayzen> popey, at least jenkins is now running \o/
<popey> yeah
 * popey hugs fginther 
 * ahayzen hugs fginther 
<ahayzen> hah
<jounih> ahayzen: that’s all for visual tweaks for the album/playlist details view. wanna look at the playlist now?
<ahayzen> popey, hopefully we'll start seeing things merged in soon
<ahayzen> jounih, hang on just checking how the blur works...
<fginther> popey, ahayzen, glad to help
<ahayzen> jounih, we are doing a FastBlur { radius: units.dp(42) } on it?
<ahayzen> jounih, and then have a black 0.7 opacity layer over it
<ahayzen> jounih, so when you say 20% opacity? ...
<jounih> ahayzen: so instead of a black 0.7 opacity over it, I don’t have any layer over it, just the blurred image on top of the dark blue bg, at 0.2 opacity
<ahayzen> jounih, hmm ok i'll let victor know... as that bit of the code was sourced from the old app
<jounih> ahayzen: the other way of doing it would be having a layer with same colour as the bg over the blur, at 0.8 opacity - either works
<ahayzen> jounih, yep thats what i was thinking
<ahayzen> popey, anything u need to talk to us about? other than "build the things!" ?
<jounih> just blends in better if it’s using the same colour as the bg and not black
<popey> Nope!
<popey> Don't let me stop you.
<popey> Just wanted to make sure you're not blocked on anything other than time ☻
<ahayzen> popey, not yet i'll let u know if we do
<ahayzen> jounih, ok did we want to look at the playlist page now?
<popey> ok, thanks!
<jounih> ahayzen: looking at the playlist details view - it should be essentially the same as the album details view - so no additional comments.
<jounih> playlist = an album you have curated yourself
<ahayzen> jounih, yep i think victor probably wanted to check that the "playlist" text was correct?
<jounih> ahhh
<ahayzen> jounih, and maybe the "2 songs" label etc?
<ahayzen> jounih, note my playlist is called "Test"
<ahayzen> jounih, if that is correct then thats fine i think he just wanted to check
<jounih> ahayzen: I don’t think you need the word “Playlist” between Test and 2 songs
<ahayzen> yeah as u have it in the header
<jounih> yep
<jounih> aside from that, just the same changes as the album details view, and bob’s your uncle
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahayzen looks at the comments victor left on his mps overnight..
<ahayzen> jounih, are you able to see this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-small-toolbar-design/+merge/236532
<ahayzen> jounih, could you verify points 1-5 ?
<ahayzen> jounih, 6 is a bug on my part
<jounih> let’s have a lookie
<ahayzen> jounih, this is what the toolbar was looking like in the end if i've picked the right screeny https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQ0J0a2RxckNiYmc
<jounih> 1. I think the icons should be a bit larger, could we get design confirmation? - which icons? header action icons? or the play bar icons?
<ahayzen> jounih, i assume the play/pause/next ?
<ahayzen> jounih, as we are talking about the small toolbar
<jounih> ok let’s see
 * ahayzen is double checking that screenshot is the latest code
<ahayzen> yeah it is
<ahayzen> jounih, those button/icons are 2.5GU in the code
<jounih> ahayzen: well they are the same size as in the design. I think it looks fine visually - but you should make the invisible touch target area for each icon much larger than the icon itself - top to bottom in the playbar, and around 4-6GU width for each
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah the mousearea is top->bottom and then much wider
 * ahayzen may improve the horizontal areas a bit
<jounih> ahayzen: also I think it would be nice to have a onTouch state to show you’ve touched them. 0.1 opacity white for the mousearea would be nice, and animate the opacity transition. Same as the onTouch/active state for the songs in the listview
<ahayzen> jounih, will do
<jounih> niiice
<jounih> ok lets see the next points
<ahayzen> jounih, standard UbuntuNumberAnimation duration?
<jounih> ahayzen: can’t remember what they look like, just try a few and see what you think looks good
<ahayzen> jounih, ok :)
<mardy> dpm: yes, because the new u-s-s-o-a also comes with a new hook program, which does something important
<jounih> ahayzen: 2. In the mock ups the artist and song title are switched. Personally, I think the song should be first like you have it--but we should check with design. Yes agreed, lets make song topmost and artist below
<jounih> in the playbar
<ahayzen> jounih, cool :)
<jounih> ahayzen: keep the font sizes/opacity the same as they are though, so song name bigger and solid white, artist name smaller and semi transparent
<ahayzen> jounih, so in summary... don't do anything?
<ahayzen> jounih, or did u mean make the artist name smaller as it is the same size at the moment IIRC
<Troy> Hello?
<dpm> mardy, ok, thanks. I'll uninstall the app and reinstall it to see if that helps
<jounih> ahayzen: sorry was talking with vesar
<ahayzen> jounih, no worries
<jounih> ahayzen: just swap the names bro so that song name is top and artist below
<jounih> ahayzen: you may already have them like that?
<ahayzen> jounih, it is already....
<jounih> ok cool
<jounih> all good then :)
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah thats what i was trying to say...but u said something about different sizes? (they are the same at the moment)
<jounih> ahayzen: 3. Previously I liked having the progress bar where you have it now, but we should check with design where it should go. To me it feels like it should stay at the very bottom, rather then stay on top of the tool bar. I also think having it at the bottom would be best since I think the plan is to have the toolbar always shown. Also, the top of the toolbar looks 'crisper' without the progress bar at the top... if that
<jounih> makes sense. -I thought about this as well, I’m happy to try it at the bottom
<ahayzen> jounih, ok i'll move to the bottom and screenshot
<ahayzen> arg my second mp makes this much easier lol i may do it in that one instead
<jounih> ahayzen: 4. I think the buttons should be closer, in the very least. Right now the buttons take up as much room as the titles. Really though, I think the previous button should not be there--and I think the case should still be made to only show the play button in the small toolbar. - I disagree they should be closer, it becomes too easy to tap the wrong button. However, ooking at spotify app on Android, they only have
<jounih> play/pause - maybe it’s better, feels a bit restrictive though. Not sure. What do you think?
<ahayzen> jounih, hmm tricky
<jounih> ahayzen: 5. I think the song title font could use some weight or be increased to "medium" since it is the primary piece of data. Need to discuss with design though. - Happy to try medium weight
<ahayzen> jounih, as all you then have to do to click on the art/text to show the now playing and then hit next/previous
<jounih> ahayzen: 6. 6. When I play a playlist it seems like the backgrounds aren't being used in the toolbar. Could you verify?  - not sure what backgrounds he means?
<ahayzen> jounih, but then that is another step
<ahayzen> jounih, ignore 6 that is a bug ;)
<ahayzen> popey, any views on 4 ^^ ?
<jounih> ahayzen: exactly. Maybe lets keep the previous/play/next for now, and see how it feels when the app gets more ready. We can always move to just play/pause later
<popey> 4?
<popey> got a link i should be looking at for reference?
<ahayzen> popey, should we have pre/play/next or just play? https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQ0J0a2RxckNiYmc
<jounih> popey: we are debating whether we should have previous/play/next buttons in the small toolbar at the bottom, or just play/pause
<ahayzen> popey, (looking at the small toolbar)
<jounih> ahayzen: on your phone, do the 3 side by side feel fiddly or easy to use?
<ahayzen> jounih, they feel a little cramped but not too bad... and with the second mp of the bar always visible that makes it much easier (as it tried to autohide at the moment)
<popey> with 3 they're hard to hit on a small phone
<popey> ios has them very spread out
<jounih> ahayzen: shouldn’t feel cramped - so would either increase margin, or lose the prev/next
<ahayzen> jounih, if we increase then u won't be able to read the metadata as we already use nearly half the width lol
<ahayzen> jounih, so maybe drop?
<ahayzen> jounih, popey is this a situation where a click package may help?
<popey> http://imgur.com/IPoZzvT
<popey> ios takes the entire width of the device for those 3 buttons alone
<jounih> popey: that’s the full “now playing” view
<jounih> we have ours spread out there too
<jounih> talking about the bottom toolbar
<popey> right
<jounih> ahayzen: ok I think let’s get rid of prev/next in the toolbar, just leave play
<popey> but I can't find anywhere (on iOS) where they don't use the full width for those buttons
<popey> meaning they're bigger targets
<jounih> the user can always access the whole controls from the now playing view
<ahayzen> jounih, ok i'll do that
<popey> +1
<jounih> coool
 * popey would love press+swipe left to prev, and press+swipe right for next ☻
<popey> press-release = pause/play
<ahayzen> popey, we may have that planned ... jounih ?
<popey> but I may be on crack with that idea
<popey> its not terribly discoverable
<ahayzen> popey, on slide 4... doing those actions on the album art https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1L3eGhOe-0eEmKtUurthpUEaweFradSFb3t6W-KiIZMU
<ahayzen> popey, as in the left image not the right ;) hehe
<popey> heh
<popey> sure, for now, one button
<ahayzen> jounih, thats ^^ correct right
<jounih> yeah in the full now playing view you can swipe left/right to move in the queue
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> cool. sorted.
 * popey goes afk... back in a bit
<ahayzen> o/
<jounih> catch you later
<jounih> i’m off too, thanks guys, good work
<ahayzen> jounih, i think thats all me and victor need for now .. thanks for ur help :)
<jounih> no problemo
<jounih> think we’re well on track to nail this
<ahayzen> :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<beuno_> jdstrand, click tools updated in the store
<jdstrand> beuno_: thanks!
<nik90|Dinner> balloons: can you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-bottomedge-sep08/+merge/236604 pls
<balloons> done
<balloons> but it was already running
 * balloons cancels
<nik90> balloons: oh ok
 * nik90 prays it passes this time
<nik90> meh it failed
<nik90> balloons: the test for the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-bottomedge-sep08/+merge/236604 passes locally on my desktop. I cannot imagine why it fails on jenkins.
<nik90> I looked at the video
<nik90> it seems that the bottom edge hint is not shown
<nik90> however I tested this on my desktop and emulator where it works as expected.
<nik90> any idea why that might be?
<balloons> nik90, I don't see that anything happened at all in the video
<balloons> the mouse never moves
<nik90> balloons: basically AP is waiting for the bottom edge hint which reads "Alarms" to be shown first before proceeding to drag it up.
<nik90> balloons: unfortunately that bottom edge hint never shows and stays hidden.
<balloons> k?
<nik90> balloons: I am unable to debug why it never shows...since I cannot reproduce it locally on my side
<balloons> nik90, if you think there is something actually going on you can install the debs and run the tests against them locally
<balloons> that should more or less be the same and should net the same result
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've put the second version of the artwork with the island wee bit shifted. I experimented with gradients, stars and stuff but it does not really play well in this case. Emptiness of Space  works well here imo. :)
<nik90> balloons: I suppose I could try that..
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I've copied it to the repository like a minute ago
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Bah any idea what this error means : file:///home/akiva/Programming/remix/music-app.qml:26 plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtMultimedia": Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/libdeclarative_multimedia.so: (dlopen: cannot load any more object with static TLS)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm trying to run the music app, both remix and the normal one
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. updating it. should be in the game in a few minutes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but I keep hitting this wall.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, what are you running it on?
<balloons> nik90, if you are really confused I can try and take a look, but I'm already trying to finish a few lose ends ;-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 14.10, desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not a device
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qmlscene.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, hmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to help get the remix done before rtm
<nik90> balloons: no worries I will take a deeper look
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, we're pretty focused on device aha let me fire up my VM
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, do you have a device?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, no
<ahayzen> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unfortunately.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, and ur just running /remix ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I could try in the emulator, but I have no experience installing click packages.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, both music app and remix fail to run
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they build fine
<ahayzen> ...that only has 1 change to trunk at the moment (lots on their way) ... ah ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, and that also includes the packaged music app that is in the repost
<Akiva-Thinkpad> repositories.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, hmm maybe QtMultimedia has changed and this time broken desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, I've never been able to run music app; I just assumed before it was tied to the phone somehow.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, ok music-app starts in my VM which hasn't been updated for a while
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, I can reinstall if need be. I'd just hate to set up a new pgp key and all that jazz
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, oh ok so maybe ur just missing a package?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, maybe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll try build dependencies
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah check you have everything in the debian/control
<Akiva-Thinkpad> debian/control?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> build/dep didnt work. maybe I need a more recent library from qt.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have the ubuntu sdk ppa, which others should I grab?
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, do you have qml-module-qtmultimedia installed?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad double checks
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, basically all that is in here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/debian/control
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, strangely i don't have qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin but i do have qml-module-qtmultimedia ?!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have 5.3.0-1 installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but not the gles.
<nik90> balloons: I installed the deb packages on my utopic lxc container and the tests still pass as expected
<ahayzen> jhodapp, do you know anything about qtmultimedia ?
<nik90> balloons: can you take a look tomorrow since i need to anyway get it design approved first?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, any idea what opengles is?  that will uninstall the other module for this one.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, i think u'll need that
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries
<balloons> nik90, ouch.. ok, I reserve the right to forget, if you reserve the right to ping me again :)
<balloons> but sure, I'll dedicate some time
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, but i wouldn't leave it lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, until we know what is really causing it
<nik90> balloons: lol, sure I will remind you tomorrow evening (if I dont figure it out yet)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah.... and that causes a broken package...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah after I installed qml-module-qtmultimedia-gles, it causes a broken package.
<ahayzen> arg remove it lol Akiva-Thinkpad gles is openGL for embedded systems IIRC
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah I'm in broken package heaven now :P
<nik90> ahayzen: woop woop, music remix worked on the emulator without any work on my part..glad you guys resolved all the cmake and plugin stuff
 * Akiva-Thinkpad should just reinstall. this was created during the first alpha
<ahayzen> nik90, \o/ we're heavily in development lol got like 3-4 things going in parallel here
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, maybe but i would be interested what has happened it just looks like something is missing
<nik90> ahayzen: btw did you get time to try out QML Flow to see if it produces the staggered gridview design required?
<ahayzen> nik90, u just have to imagine what the branches will looks like when merged together... eg new toolbar/cardview/songspage
<ahayzen> nik90, thats next on my list just sorting out eh small toolbar comments :)
<nik90> ahayzen: ah cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, ive been having package issues with qt for a bit now; As said; this machine was created on the first alpha
<ahayzen> nik90, hopefully the Flow {} will work otherwise we have had no issues/blockers yet (yn)
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, Just focus on RTM!!! I'll be alright!!! :D
 * ahayzen goes back to building awesome things
 * Akiva-Thinkpad starts pushing the branches he is working on...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pushed
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
 * balloons whistles quietly in the corner
<ahayzen> balloons, just looking at these errors http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/634/?
<ahayzen> balloons, they look strange like the app is exploding? ... and some where the app isn't even starting?
<balloons> ahayzen, yea weird.. is it clicking outside the app?
<balloons> or is the app crashing?
<ahayzen> balloons, i can possibly understand the ones that explode when you go to that page (as that is WIP) but the ones that crash before it starts?!
<balloons> video is unclear
<balloons> ohh, hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, the ones near the bottom look most strange
<balloons> if the code is still WIP, I'll blame the code
 * ahayzen blames victor
<balloons> the app might be taking too long to start. if that is an issue, let me know
<balloons> I need to talk with francis about tweaking the runs to allow longer timeoutes
<balloons> fginther, speaking of which, are you about?
<ahayzen> ...all of my mps pass so ...
<fginther> balloons, yes
<balloons> fginther, I'd like to do the same thing (I think) for the core apps jenkins as what was done for the dashboard runs: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-test-cases/increase-ap-timeout/+merge/235706
<balloons> at least I think so.. I think the apps might take more than 10 seconds to start inside the jenkins env as well.. see that mp
<balloons> we had evidence that this was affecting clock and calendar at one point
<mivoligo> mzanetti: pulled
<mivoligo> mzanetti: will it stay as svg in final version?
<fginther> balloons, I'll give it a try now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: converting to png right now... figured some elements are not rendered correctly
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :)
<ahayzen> nik90, you ever used Flow {} and have any examples before i go head first in lol ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was surprised google drive renders blur properly :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I have used it before in the project-dashboard app to show the labels of a bug report
<nik90> ahayzen: but I just used the official documentation to get up to speed
<ahayzen> nik90, ok cool thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: they have a bit more power available then qt on a phone
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pushed the conversion stuff
<mzanetti> mivoligo: lol.. I only see now that there's a bag of pop corn :D
<mivoligo> ;)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one of my ideas was to put Bender there with a cigar and whisky :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think the main page looks quite good now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: me too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'd add a white border around the image though
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pushed
<mzanetti> looks better indeed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: will you have a time to review other merge proposals?
 * mzanetti looks at the queue
<mivoligo> mzanetti: anyway, I'm off to sleep. Take care!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. bye
<ahayzen> nik90, arg it is close bit still not right :/
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll take a screenshot
<nik90> that would help
<ahayzen> nik90, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMR3pUQzVUNHR2WFU/edit
<ahayzen> nik90, so u can see the different heights is working...but it looks like the Y position is reset for each line rather than it going 'up' into the space?
<nik90> ahayzen: ah...so close
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe my flow: or layoutDirection: is wrong..
<popey> evening all
<popey> hows it going?
<nik90> ahayzen: have you tried different combinations of those 2 properties considering only those 2 can affect it?
<nik90> popey: hey hey :) its going ok
<ahayzen> nik90, just trying not putting GridView. and Flow. ahaha
<ahayzen> nik90, ok so what i have is flow: Flow.LeftToRight .. and layout isn't set but yeah same thing :/
<nik90> ahayzen: why left to right? Try top to bottom
<ahayzen> popey, o/ having 'fun' trying to get the cards to flow look at screenshot ^^
<jhodapp> ahayzen, what about it?
<ahayzen> nik90, then it starts columns?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, Akiva-Thinkpad has a strange error and can't start music-app
<jhodapp> Akiva-Thinkpad, got a pastebin of the log?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> some broken packages business.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec let me check my logs; its really short
<ahayzen> jhodapp, and i noticed i have qml-module-qtmultimedia installed but not the qtdeclarative one on my utopic VM is this expected?
<nik90> ahayzen: give it a shot pls..lets see what happens
<ahayzen> nik90, will do
<jhodapp> ahayzen, utopic VM, as in desktop or mobile?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jhodapp, Starting /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> file:///home/akiva/Programming/remix/music-app.qml:26 plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtMultimedia": Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/libdeclarative_multimedia.so: (dlopen: cannot load any more object with static TLS)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I tried switching around the packages, but I ended up getting some broken packages when I installed the gles variant of the qml module. I'm now downloading a reinstall
<jhodapp> Akiva-Thinkpad, does libdeclarative_multimedia.so exist?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jhodapp, yes
<jhodapp> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah, seems like your packages got all messed up, a reinstall will help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jhodapp, yep; if it persists, then i'll ping you.
<ahayzen> nik90, hmmm flow: Flow.TopToBottom doens't work or with the current setup at least
<jhodapp> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah, that'd be my only suggestion really
<ahayzen> nik90, i believe that is becasue of this "until the height of the Flow is exceeded, then wrapped to the next column"
<nik90> ahayzen: ah yes
<ahayzen> nik90, so close.... but we may have to use Columns {}  and Repeaters {} to do it now i guess
<nik90> ahayzen: let me try creating a sample app for it.
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
<newsages> hi
<ahayzen> nik90, any luck lol ?
<nik90> ahayzen: working on it
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe :)
<ahayzen> nik90, are you attempting to use Flow {} or going a different route?
<nik90> ahayzen: Flow
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm trying to think in my mind a way of doing it with columns/repeaters etc
<ahayzen> nik90, cool
<nik90> ahayzen: https://imgur.com/ZHG1Bla
<ahayzen> nik90, \o/ how have u done that!
<nik90> ahayzen: extremely messy code -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8475547/
<nik90> ahayzen: I set flow: Flow.LeftToRight but that didn't work for me at all.
<ahayzen> nik90, so that scrolls vertically?
<nik90> ahayzen: did you put the Flow{} inside a flickable?
<nik90> ahayzen: I haven't put a Flickable yet
<ahayzen> nik90, yep hang on..
<ahayzen> nik90, that is my CardView at the moment http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8475558/
<nik90> ahayzen: ok let me try that
<ahayzen> nik90, i didn't know about childrenRect before solved another issue i was having :)
<ahayzen> nik90, you sure yours isn't going horizontally? .. as it only shows the first 4 items?
<nik90> it does..I am trying to fix that atm
<ahayzen> nik90, then u'll be back to my issue :P
<ahayzen> nik90, if u change flow: Flow.TopToBottom to flow: Flow.LeftToRight it will then be vertical and back to square one aha
<nik90> ahayzen: actually when I set the flickable and flow dimensions like you did, I only see 1 column..
<nik90> it doesn't move stuff to the 2nd column
<ahayzen> nik90, you'll probably need to set the contentswidth to childrenrect?
<ahayzen> nik90, rather than the height as it is the other way around to mine
<ahayzen> nik90, (assuming urs is going horizontally ofc)
<nik90> but I set flow to lefttoright as well
<nik90> like you did
<nik90> and the flickable content width is to the page width
<nik90> while flow takes the flickable's width
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe ur items are too big with the margins?
<nik90> ahayzen: ah yes
<nik90> ahayzen: I think I know what's going wrong
<nik90> ahayzen: when you set Flow:lefttoright, it makes sure that the left and right margins are dynamically occupied
<nik90> ahayzen: only if you set Flow:TopToBottom will it meet your designs
<nik90> but unfortunately that means scrolling left to right
<nik90> ahayzen: perhaps we can ask jounih if that's ok
<jounih> hey
<ahayzen> nik90, yep but we need it to flow lefttoright and scroll vertically
<jounih> whats up
<ahayzen> nik90, i don't think it would help to scroll horizontally
<ahayzen> jounih, o/
<ahayzen> jounih, basically playing about with the card view... this is far as i got earlier https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMR3pUQzVUNHR2WFU/edit
<ahayzen> jounih, you can see we now have the different heights...but it resets the Y on each new row
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, that looks cool
<jounih> looks good, just need to get rid of that Y reset
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, thanks .. i told you new designs were coming ;)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I like that
<ahayzen> jounih, yep thats what we were discussing
<jounih> what about the one nik90 posted - https://imgur.com/ZHG1Bla
<ahayzen> jounih, that one scrolls horizontally
<nik90> ahayzen, jounih: https://imgur.com/nwXAbsY
<jounih> needs a bit of love with margins but layout looks right
<jounih> ahh
<nik90> scrolls horizontally though :/
<jounih> yeah we want vertical scrolling
<ahayzen> nik90, i may have an attempt tomorrow at using Columns just for fun hehe :)
<ahoneybun> wait ahayzen that is the music player
<nik90> ahayzen: how about you ask on stackoverflow
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yah under heavy development
<ahoneybun> cool
<nik90> ahayzen: because I feel using columns and repeater will create a hacky solution than a proper one
<ahayzen> nik90, i don't have a stackoverflow account lol  ... and i feel that is sortof part of the way Flow {} works
<ahayzen> nik90, but yeah maybe we could ask some SDK folk tomorrow for help/guidance
<jounih> unity8 seems to have something like this called “organic grid”
<jounih> they rolled their own.. maybe we can look at that for ideas
<ahoneybun> how does one change their email on ubuntu one
<ahayzen> jounih, where do they use it?
<jounih> on the dash. not exactly sure what it looks like but I think it’s similar
 * ahoneybun yay I keep 3G after update!
<ahoneybun> *kept
<ahayzen> jounih, i don't remember seeing anything with different heights in the dash?
<jounih> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_sbin_initctl/revision/645
<jounih> not sure if it’s been used, I do remember seeing some designs. maybe looking at the code would help, or we can ask albert astals tomorrow
<ahayzen> jounih, they have the properties "smallDelegateSize" and "bigDelegateSize" .. i assume this is to differ between two different components whereas we don't know the heights...but yeah probably best to ask tomorrow
<jounih> yep
<jounih> not sure how to implement in qml but there are a lot of web and android examples
<jounih> http://www.technotalkative.com/lazy-productive-android-developer-part-6-staggered-gridview/
<ahayzen> jounih, yep i'm sure we'll figure something out
<jounih> cool
<ahayzen> jounih, FYI this is what the small toolbar with the progress bar at the bottom looks like and only the play button https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMVTRaQkh1VFluWk0
<ahayzen> jounih, don't think i ping'd that across earlier?
<jounih> oh cool
<jounih> no didn’t see yet
<jounih> i think looks good
<ahayzen> jounih, oh and the font with some boldness....ooo needed to ask u...
<jounih> both are alright with me..your call
<jounih> yep
<ahayzen> jounih, you said "medium" ... http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-text.html#font.weight-prop
<ahayzen> i chose...
<jounih> ah yeah
<jounih> i think there were some issues with medium and ubuntu font
<ahayzen> jounih, Font.DemiBold
<jounih> think you need to use demibold
<jounih> yeah
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> jounih, cool just wanted to check i chose the right one lol
<jounih> yeah :) not the most obvious
<jounih> the font below it looks like it’s light.. can you change to regular? I think someone might have changed all fonts to be light by default in the SDK
<ahayzen> jounih, hmmm would we then want all of our labels to be regular instead of the sdk default?
<ahayzen> jounih, or just this one?
<jounih> i’m not sure if the SDK does default everything to light but looks a bit like it.. I can check with the guys tomorrow
<jounih> can you see if it looks different if you change it to regular?
<ahayzen> jounih, regular being the weight? ... so Font.Normal ?
<nik90> ahayzen: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26152097/how-does-one-create-a-staggered-grid-view-in-qml
<jounih> ahayzen: yep
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks man
 * ahayzen hugs nik90 
<nik90> ahayzen: let's hope we get answers from there or from the SDK folks
<jounih> nik90: nice
<ahayzen> nik90, hopefully
<nik90> ahayzen: once we do get an answer I intend on making it a generic component
<jounih> i can ask vesar as well tomorrow, he’s good
<ahayzen> nik90, yep should be doable the code i've done is pretty generic
<nik90> ahayzen: I like to use it for my own app as well :P
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe
<nik90> jounih: cool thnx
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of making a Ubuntu Beginner app
<ahoneybun> with links and maybe a little label about ubuntu
<ahayzen> jounih, i think it is subtly different https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMM3h3WTZhUnR4R1U
<ahayzen> jounih, oh i did it on the branch with the progress above aha
<ahayzen> jounih, so probably yeah it is light as default
<jounih> ok thanks - will check it with the sdk peeps tomorrow
<ahayzen> cool thanks
<ahoneybun> update did not fix click reviewer tools
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1376514
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1376514 not found
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1376514
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-02
<popey> ahoneybun: jdstrand will see that when he wakes
<ahoneybun> ok cool just wanted to file a bug finally popey )
<ahoneybun> :)
<popey> wonder what happens if you get rid of /home/aaron/.cache/click-reviewers-tools and re-run?
<brendand> popey, you're up late
<popey> uh, yeah.
<ahoneybun> popey, just remove that directory?
<popey> i would try, yes
<ahoneybun> um
<ahoneybun> it worked
<popey> \o/
<popey> I rock
<popey> [FACT]
<ahoneybun> no errors
<ahoneybun> just need to check it with the SDK
<ahoneybun> passed the SDK check!
<popey> make sure you comment on the bug
<ahoneybun> will do!
 * ahoneybun makes comment
<ahoneybun> popey, I can't click the button to install on device
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> I click install on device and it does not deploy it to the phone
<ahoneybun> do I need to be on r/w mode?
<popey> no
<ahoneybun> well clicking that button does nothing but build
<ahoneybun> any ideas popey ?
<popey> nope, sorry.
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> I kinda want to test it before I upload it
<popey> ahoneybun: upload it anyway ☻
<ahoneybun> oh ok :)
 * ahoneybun was reading pebble api
<ahoneybun> pending review popey
<popey> it should autoreview ☻
<popey> yup, it has
 * ahoneybun wants to submit source code
<popey> nothing in the queue
<ahoneybun> it was pushed
<ahoneybun> awesome!
 * ahoneybun installs it on his device
<ahoneybun> I'll add screenshots now
<ahoneybun> sweet!
<ahoneybun> thanks popey
<popey> np
<popey> ☻
<ahoneybun> yay now a real app
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of making a webapp for okcupid
<ahoneybun> but I dont know
 * popey sleeps
<ahoneybun> popey, do you know what code you use with "onClicked" to open a url
<ahoneybun> darn
<popey> sorry
<popey> i dont ☻
<ahoneybun> ok
<kurt_> when i hit design in the sdk my app wont come up, just made it as a C++ with tabbed UI and added 3 .cpp and 2 .h and it will show the UI when i hit run but design cant find it.
<popey> i dont think design works
<popey> now really sleeping
<kurt_> oh
<ahoneybun> kurt_, design does not work for me neither
<ahoneybun> but I get a failed to parse error
<kurt_> at least its not just me
<kurt_> but if you do a simple ui im pretty sure it works or it did just days ago
<ahoneybun> idk kurt_
<ahoneybun> I;m trying to use the PulltoRefresh component and get this error "Standard is not a type"
<kurt_> also when I try to add a second button it just rewrites my first button
<ahoneybun> in the Edit tab?
<ahoneybun> or Design?
<kurt_> when running the app
<kurt_> I just added the code for an extra button after the first
<ahoneybun> kurt_, shot me your code on pastebin
<ahoneybun> darn they took down that example app in the developer site
<ahoneybun> nvm found it
<kurt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8476241/plain/
<kurt_> never used pastebin i think thats it
<ahoneybun> leave that plain part off
<kurt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8476241/
<ahoneybun> add a } after that other one under the first button
<ahoneybun> let me show you
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8476251/
<ahoneybun> without that it is just one button to the sdk
<kurt_> got it
<kurt_> thanks!
<ahoneybun> np :)
 * ahoneybun is working on his 2nd app
<ahoneybun> kurt_, my first app is on the store :)
<kurt_> I wanna be at that point
<kurt_> whats your first!
<kurt_> im gonna download it of course haha
<kurt_> i have rtm
<ahoneybun> just search Same
<ahoneybun> SameSexMarriage app
<kurt_> cool
<kurt_> my state isnt on here.......and sadly very against
<kurt_> Indiana
<ahoneybun> oh noes
<kurt_> we still cant buy beer!!! on Sunday!!!!!!
<ahoneybun> I'm missing a state!
<ahoneybun> weird
<kurt_> Im for it
<ahoneybun> beer and marriage?
<kurt_> Ohio didnt come up either
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> on my device i have indians
<kurt_> oh
<kurt_> lol
<ahoneybun> *indiana
<kurt_> didnt see how the app worked
<ahoneybun> and ohio
<kurt_> with one set legal and one set not legal
<kurt_> I was only looking at the legal side
<kurt_> I only live in Indiana lol
<ahoneybun> oh lol
<ahoneybun> yea I though tabs would look better then one large list
<ahoneybun> I have 4 webapps on the store as well
<ahoneybun> but I wanted a real app
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
 * akiva-thinkpad is almost done with the reinstall
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<ahoneybun> my app is on the store!
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, hows it going?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah nice
<ahoneybun> yea working on my next app
<akiva-thinkpad> which is?
<ahoneybun> app for ubuntu beginners
<akiva-thinkpad> what does it do?
<ahoneybun> have buttons that open the browser to websites that offer info and support
<ahoneybun> webupd8, omgubuntu, ubuntu forums, ubuntu wiki
<akiva-thinkpad> simple and practical
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<ahoneybun> want to check it out so far
<ahoneybun> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah link me the branch
 * ahoneybun might need a book about GUI design
<ahoneybun> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't have a device
 * ahoneybun never had been able to make a branch for anything
<akiva-thinkpad> too poor to afford one :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, its easy
<ahoneybun> I have some screenshots
<ahoneybun> I tried and fails
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, http://imgur.com/a/IVUfq
<akiva-thinkpad> do you have an ssh key?
<ahoneybun> yea
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> screenshots
<ahoneybun> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> do you have bazaar explorer?
<ahoneybun> nope
<akiva-thinkpad> get that
<ahoneybun> was trying with command line lol
<akiva-thinkpad> its in the repos
<akiva-thinkpad> you can try that later
<akiva-thinkpad> I started out with the gui
<ahoneybun> downloading
<ahoneybun> I read that Ubuntu Touch will have great battery life
<ahoneybun> yay I have 3.16.3 kernel
<ahoneybun> got it
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah saw that on the reddit
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, now you need to push
<akiva-thinkpad> so open your app with bazaar explorer
<ahoneybun> open the app?
<akiva-thinkpad> just the folder
<ahoneybun> I have bzr exp open
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> open location
<ahoneybun> I've commited and then pushed
<akiva-thinkpad> and choose your app folder
<akiva-thinkpad> then commit
<akiva-thinkpad> and push to lp:ubuntu-beginner
<akiva-thinkpad> lp stands for launchpad
<ahoneybun> yep got that
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> well done
<ahoneybun> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> and now to create a branch of that
<akiva-thinkpad> push to lp:~ahoneybun/ubuntu-beginner/21451325-the-name-of-my-branch
<akiva-thinkpad> the numbers at the beginning denote if you are making this branch for a bug
<akiva-thinkpad> all bugs have a number id
<ahoneybun> making a branch just for one bug?
<akiva-thinkpad> so lp:~ahoneybun is your user, /ubuntu-beginner is the project /213214-the-name-of-my-branch is your custom branch.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yes always.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, because what you do, is you make the branch, then you work on it, and you keep pushing it to this branch
<ahoneybun> I would need to see a example
<akiva-thinkpad> when you feel its ready for a merge
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<ahoneybun> so the main branch does not get changes
<ahoneybun> that is for the other branch then you merge to the main branch
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-terminal-app/1349749workaround-select-font-added-to-preferences
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, so I have proposed this branch to be merged
<akiva-thinkpad> two people have approved it, dpm has told me to fix it (it is fixed btw; he just needs to come and approve tit again)
<akiva-thinkpad> and you see how there are two bugs linked to this branch?
<ahoneybun> that is branch has the fix
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> or rather
<akiva-thinkpad> it has a workaround.
<akiva-thinkpad> not a fix
<ahoneybun> yea
<akiva-thinkpad> so if you click on ready for review
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-terminal-app/1349749workaround-select-font-added-to-preferences/+merge/235621
<akiva-thinkpad> that should bring you there, and that should show the thought process.
<akiva-thinkpad> jenkins does tests to make sure you didnt break anything
<akiva-thinkpad> so lets say if this was the phone, jenkins would make a phone call with your branch or something and make sure it still goes through
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<akiva-thinkpad> if it does not go through, then he will say you failed, and give you a debug report
<akiva-thinkpad> if you get more into software development, writing tests becomes standard practice.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> how would you do height and width for buttons?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, how do I do it?
<akiva-thinkpad> or how do you do it in general?
<ahoneybun> like I know there is a better way to do it then setting height: units.gu(5)
<ahoneybun> I am trying to fit 3 buttons in a row
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, the good way to do it is often by anchors.
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> I have messed with anchors but I need more practice with them
<akiva-thinkpad> yah its intuitive and simple once you get the hang of it
<akiva-thinkpad> take three rectangles
<akiva-thinkpad> anchor the middle ones left to its left ones right
<akiva-thinkpad> and then you will make sure it never seperates
<akiva-thinkpad> lol makes sense?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, it is coming back
<ahoneybun> anchors { left: buttonid.right
<ahoneybun> }
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah or what I do
<akiva-thinkpad> anchors.left: leftRect.right
<ahoneybun> Rect?
<akiva-thinkpad> imagine leftRect was the id of the left rectangle
<akiva-thinkpad> so it could be
<ahoneybun> if my button has the id: ubuntuwiki and another button id: askubuntu
<ahoneybun> so to put ubuntuwiki to the left of askubuntu would be
<akiva-thinkpad> id: leftEar; anchors.right: yourFace.left
<ahoneybun> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> id: yourHair; anchors.bottom: yourHead.top
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8476848/
 * ahoneybun still needs the code for onClicked: to open a link in the browser though
<akiva-thinkpad> not sure how to do that off the top of my head. Sorry :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Should be easy though
<akiva-thinkpad> just never done it myself.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> think I should just put it on another row?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> comupter troubles.
<akiva-thinkpad> two rows is redundant
 * ahoneybun sleeps
<akiva__> bah this is so frustrating
<akiva__> took so long to reinstall, and now when I try to run anything, I have to run it as sudo
<dholbach> good morning
<Wellark> hey, was there a shorthand for settings multiple anchors more easily
<Wellark> something like
<Wellark> anchors: {top: parent. top; bottom: parent.bottom...}
<Wellark> oh, there is!
<Wellark> just need to leave out the ":"
<Wellark> anchors {top: parent. top; bottom: parent.bottom...}
<akiva-thinkpad> morning all
<akiva-thinkpad> I got the remix image up; can someone toss me at a bug that needs fixing for it?
<akiva-thinkpad> or is it all done now for the rtm?
<justCarakas> o/ akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, heya
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Farm Animals Day! :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> morning james
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, hey
<vitimiti> Hi, akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, whats going on?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, I'm starting the hospital suit project I've been wanting to do while trying to continue with the IRC client I had started
<vitimiti> If I can get this suit to work properly, that'd be awesome for hospitals that use tablets and smartphones apart from the PCs
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, you are working on an irc client?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> hospital suit, or suite?
<vitimiti> suite*
<vitimiti> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<vitimiti> Yeah, I can't make suits
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<vitimiti> I need to save the settings of the alerts, right now, that's what I have to learn how to do
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ping http://i.imgur.com/Kr7vUKn.png Question
<akiva-thinkpad> for the now playing page; is that supposed to be in a toolbar?
<akiva-thinkpad> or is that supposed to just be at the bottom of the page; the play buttons
<vitimiti> I hate parsing XML
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> REG EX !
<vitimiti> I have a model and am using model.get(0).name but it says it's undefined
<vitimiti> I'm pissed of
<vitimiti> off*
<akiva-thinkpad> try yelling at it
<akiva-thinkpad> and if that doesnt work, try spitting
<akiva-thinkpad> Insult its mother
<akiva-thinkpad> or throw sand in its face
<vitimiti> Oh, so the path for the XML is one in a part of the code an a different one in another part
<vitimiti> That's bad
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: I don't think regexps is a good way to parse xml
<akiva-thinkpad> mzanetti, then how?!
<mzanetti> QXmlStreamReader
<akiva-thinkpad> touché
<mzanetti> in any case, reuse some lib that is known to work. a self made regexp will fail sooner or later if the xml changes
<vitimiti> Oh, no, I'm stupid
<akiva-thinkpad> regex always fails eventually
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<mzanetti> fair point
<mzanetti> :D
<vitimiti> I might need C++ for this bit instead of QML, yeah
<vitimiti> Because a model is not suitable, here
<akiva-thinkpad> And the sand in the face didnt work either? Shucks
<akiva-thinkpad> Q_INVOKABLE it is~
<vitimiti> Yeah
<mzanetti> vitimiti: here's an example that converts between enml, html and plaintext using QXmlStreamReader/Writer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/plugin/Evernote/utils/enmldocument.cpp
<mzanetti> hope it helps
<vitimiti> Oh, thanks, mzanetti
<akiva-thinkpad> morning mahir; how goes it?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, *
<vitimiti> I basically have to be able to read the sounds so that they can be set in the options, modify them when the options are modified and emit them when needed
<mihir> hey going good
<mihir> still in bed having festival holiday
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, mazeltov
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<bzoltan1> nik90: There will be a cool update of the QtC plugin in the PPA very soon. The feature is that when you run an app on the device it turns on the dispay and unocks the screen.
<akiva-thinkpad> neat
<nik90> bzoltan1: yay yay ... awesome
<nik90> mihir: crap totally forgot your MP..sry, I will be on it asap.
<mihir> nik90, no issues whenever you get time :)
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! Do I understand right, that dekko is based on Trojita?
<bzoltan1> nik90:  the build is there :)
<DanChapman> mardy, hey there! yes that's correct it is based on a snapshot of Trojita from a while back, the code has deviated somewhat since then though.  Why's that? :-)
<mihir> bzoltan1, it just required update ?
<nik90> bzoltan1: woohoo..thnx..nice to be at the bleeding edge PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development sometimes :)
<mihir> bzoltan1, i believe you talking about plugin that unlock phone while you run app from qtc correct?
<bzoltan1> mihir:  yes
<mihir> bzoltan1, great :) thanks
<bzoltan1> nik90:  mihir: also the  Issues tab got the possible click build issues with the askubuntu links
<mardy> DanChapman: I was wondering if I could find some time to add support for Online Accounts (well, for google)
<balloons> hey kunal, what's up?
<nik90> bzoltan1: would it make sense to add a textfield to the emulator create dialog if the app developer chooses to enter a custom channel like rtm ... (asking before filling a bug report)
<mardy> DanChapman: and I was wondering if that should go to dekko or upstream to trojita
<kunal> balloons, hi
<kunal> this MR
<kunal> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-yearview/+merge/236438
<mardy> DanChapman: but at least some parts of this support are going to be Ubuntu-specific
<bzoltan1> nik90: feel free to file a bug report. For the sake of simplicity  we decied to offer the devel and the devel-proposed only
<kunal> do I need to merge it manually >
<mihir> hey kunal  :)
<kunal> hi mihir
<balloons> kunal, yes, just merge it into your branch for https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/YearView-curmonth-scroll/+merge/230781
<balloons> DanChapman, hey! Daniel gave an MP for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-weather-app/timezonePlugin/+merge/235389. Did you see it?
<kunal> ok, thanks will do it now
<mihir> kunal, need suggestion for this mr https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/rewriteGetRecurrenceString/+merge/236013
<mihir> kunal, is it fine if i add new js file with constant values , like  daily,wekkly to get a rid of hardcode numbers ?
<kunal> mihir, right, or you can just use defines.js
<mihir> kunal, okay i'll do that.
<kunal> ok
<DanChapman> mardy: awesome!! right well dekko would always happily accept patches like that ;-p but i'm not sure how ubuntu-specific jkt would accept over in trojita. If i recall gmail requires the use of AUTHENTICATE which i believe isn't working atm but some of the work is there for it
<DanChapman> balloons: ahh no i hadn't i'll take a look now :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> woot \o/ I submitted a patch :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Where is everyone today anyways?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, or anyone; Has RTM 2.0 hit yet, or do we still have a bit of time? I'm about to head out, but I want to make sure the music app gets finished in time.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, 2.0? the final image isn't coming today
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yah I want to know how much time we have to still work on it.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay well anyways i'm out. its 7am here :P adios
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, so long o/
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, you have time
<akiva-thinkpad> okay :)
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<justCarakas> cya akiva
<renatu> mihir, popey , nik90 , could you guys help me to test this silo: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006
<renatu> this basic fix 2 bugs. 1 Fail to store events with tag, 2 - bug #1354162
<ubot5> bug 1354162 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:11:QQmlDelegateModelPrivate::emitChanges:QQmlDelegateModel::_q_modelReset:QQmlDelegateModel::qt_static_metacall:QQmlDelegateModel::qt_metacall:QMetaObject::activate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354162
<renatu> check if it does not cause any regression
<vitimiti> Hi
<popey> renatu: do you know how I can trigger it? or try to?
<renatu> popey, this bug happens when quiting the app
<popey> ok
<popey> will test
<popey> nik90: fyi, fast scroll bar on nexus 7 looks like it's not using teh right amount of space... http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-10-02-161327.png  - or is that intentional?
<nik90> popey: can you check how addressbook looks
<popey> ya
<nik90> popey: both should have same behavior
<popey> balls, no contacts on this device
 * popey syncs
<nik90> balloons: hey, need your help with https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-bottomedge-sep08/+merge/236604 failing test
<nik90> balloons: can you run that MP's ap tests on your desktop and check if it fails for you
<balloons> nik90, :-) Sure let's rock this
<nik90> balloons: its been design approved..so only thing left is merging it ;)
 * balloons runs
<balloons> brb to check out the results and look @ tests
<nik90> ok
<elopio> bfiller: your team works on the keyboard, right?
<bfiller> elopio: yes
<elopio> bfiller: this is now pretty bad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1368343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368343 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) " [wizard] on the security page, there's a long delay until the keyboard appears " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> it used to be a small delay, but now you don't know what's going on for a long time.
<elopio> bfiller: can you please triage it? I think it should be an RTM blocker.
<bfiller> elopio: I'll take a look
<elopio> thanks.
<balloons> clock hates me
<balloons> nik90, is this required? self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable('LC_ALL', newvalue='C'))
<nik90> balloons: Wasn't it added a long time by carla?
<balloons> I don't know.. I can't imagine why it would be needed
<nik90> balloons: it was needed to ensure that the date time locales are a constant value instead of depending on the machine on which the test is run
<balloons> argh... this testsuite :-(
<balloons> nik90, interesting. do you not have issues with passing -I to the app?
<balloons> ahh right.. not needed on the click
<nik90> balloons: for the tests, I just do builddir, cmake .. && make, and the autopilot run ubuntu_clock_app
<nik90> balloons: why are you complicating it :P
<balloons> nik90, lol
<nik90> hehe
<balloons> silly me thought qtcreator would love me
<nik90> balloons: oh QtC loves clock..opening cmakelist and then press run should work out of the box
<balloons> yes it does
<balloons> the tests do not
<nik90> balloons: yeah tests don't work in qtc
<nik90> balloons: cmake files need to be fixed for that
<balloons> well, qtcreator builds it somewhere else
<nik90> balloons: yup it creates it outside the source folder
<mihir> nik90, thanks for the MR review :)
<ahayzen> nik90, ColumnFlow!
<popey> nik90: seems we have a meeting clash with the music app. shall we push clock back 30 mins? is that okay?
<balloons> nik90, blah, ok
<ahayzen> jounih, o/
<jounih> hey
<jounih> i’m ready
<jounih> hangouts or irc?
<ahayzen> jounih, probably IRC
<ahayzen> jounih, was just wondering if you have any comments for point 2) of victors review https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-small-toolbar-always-show/+merge/236544
<ahayzen> jounih, so this is the progress bar at the bottom of the small toolbar
<nik90> ahayzen: btw did you see the answer on stackoverflow
<nik90> ahayzen: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26152097/how-does-one-create-a-staggered-grid-view-in-qml
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah hence the ColumnFlow!  :)
<nik90> ahayzen: does it work?
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll try it out tonight/tomorrow
<balloons> nik90, ok, so where is the bottom edge defined?
<nik90> ahayzen: cool
 * ahayzen just got back in from lectures etc
<nik90> balloons: the code itself is in PageWithBottomEdge.qml in app/upstreamcomponents folder
<nik90> balloons: does it pass or fail for you in your desktop?
<jounih> gotta love stackoverflow
<jounih> that was quick
<nik90> popey: yeah sure
<balloons> nik90, it passes fine
<nik90> jounih: :)
<balloons> I didn't run the install version, but since you did it's fine. The point is what you were saying, the element isn't there
<nik90> balloons: well the element is hidden (you see a tiny nudge at the bottom)
<jounih> ahayzen: I dont think the progress bar should be thicker. you can try right of the image but not sure. give it a go?
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah same
<ahayzen> jounih, i think full width makes sense tbh but i can see what he means
<balloons> nik90, so your wait's inside reveal_bottom_edge_page are preventing it from trying to open the bottom edge
<nik90> balloons: yup
<nik90> balloons: I ask it to wait for the bottom edge to be shown before trying to drag it
<nik90> balloons: if I don't put that wait, then AP clicks outside the clock app
<balloons> nik90, hiden?
<jounih> ahayzen: yep
<nik90> balloons: yes hiden
<ahayzen> jounih, so this is the songsPage now with victors changes https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMNWhaWTRKY2UxTEE
<balloons> nik90, lol.. 'hidden' perhaps?
<balloons> it's funny
<ahayzen> jounih, and the playlists page https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMYkJ1V1RLWmxRMnc
<nik90> balloons: I know, but I wanted to maintain code uniformity with upstream
<ahayzen> jounih, should the blurred background be that tall?
<ahayzen> jounih, it seems like there is a big gap between the last label and the end of the blur?
<balloons> nik90, so let's do a few things
<jounih> ahayzen: the blurred bg shouldn’t be as tall. the length of it should be 2gu below the last line of text
<ahayzen> jounih, ok cool
<jounih> ahayzen: the top margin of the image looks a bit too little. should be the same as the other sides, 2GU
<balloons> nik90,  first, let's dump the object with print_tree. Second, add try block around both of your waits. I would print perhaps before and after the waits
<ahayzen> jounih, yep :)
<jounih> ahayzen: can we make all the button text colour white?
<ahayzen> jounih, i think so yeah
<balloons> nik90, my expectation is the tests may even pass once we do that, but it will show us the object state and we can compare to desktop runs
<nik90> balloons: ok
<jounih> ahayzen: the distance between album and artist name below the large image is too big
<nik90> balloons: where do I find the syntax for print_tree?
<nik90> or is it just print_tree(objectname) ?
<balloons> nik90, action_item.print_tree()
<nik90> ah ok
<jounih> ahayzen: and that album art looks dodgy.. is it as bad with other albums?
<ahayzen> jounih, which one? i picked quite bad examples aha
<jounih> killers day & age
<ahayzen> jounih, the playlists one is actually a collage ...and the killers one is coming from embedded art not online so yeah probably ignore that
<ahayzen> jounih, and again it is supposed to look weird
<ahayzen> jounih, lookie here http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/47/Killers_day_age.jpg
<nik90> balloons: does this look ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480245/
<ahayzen> jounih, but as i said embedded the others ones (from online) are looking better now with the smooth: true
<jounih> ahayzen: I used the art from wikimedia and pasted it on the screenshot - http://i.imgur.com/aHZT0LG.jpg
<jounih> compare with https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/iGfVahkcpWhHZk3qlIz7Eto-7XzXRiEi65mrmtao0m335JmpCjzvTVjV3jhd-CB3ruUVK66mcg=w2560-h1106
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah i'm not sure what size the art i embedded into it was though (as that was one of my test ones to ensure embedded art works)
<jounih> ahh ok that may be it, low res embedded art
<jounih> ok
<bfiller> elopio: I added a comment to that bug. my guess is there a problem with maliit-server as this has been the cause of other wizard/keyboard problems in the past. mterry should be familiar with that
<ahayzen> or something along those lines lol
<balloons> nik90, ohh, 3 prints, sure ;-) my expectation is they will all print the exact same
<balloons> you should catch excepts and pass them
<nik90> balloons: I get SyntaxError: invalid syntax on those print_tree() lines
<nik90> nvr mind
<nik90> I think that's because I didnt add a except catch
<jounih> ahayzen: that blurred background looks super dark on https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/iGfVahkcpWhHZk3qlIz7Eto-7XzXRiEi65mrmtao0m335JmpCjzvTVjV3jhd-CB3ruUVK66mcg=w2560-h1106
<balloons> indeed
<jounih> ahayzen: can you check what’s going on with it?
<nik90> balloons: what error would I be catching?
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah look at victors comments https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remix-songs-page/+merge/236655/comments/580222
<ahayzen> jounih, i think he is still WIP'ing it
<balloons> nik90, you can just except: pass
<jounih> ahayzen: ok can you ask him not to use darkblue or midnight blue, but the same hex colour as the bg?
<ahayzen> jounih, oh i see what he has done...so a black rectangle.... and then the image is 0.2 opacity over the top
<jounih> ya doesn’t look right
<ahayzen> jounih, was it not the image and then a black rectangle at 0.2 ontop?
<balloons> and nik90 heh, that's a evil bit of code to go throwing around.. try: except: pass.. everything works now!
<balloons> don't ship anything like that :-)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> balloons: ok I pushed it. let's see what jenkins thinks
<jounih> blurred image at full opacity, and #1e1e23 (same as background) rectangle at 0.2 ontop.. just do  Qt.rgba(30, 30, 35, 0.2) for the rectangle
<jounih> ahayzen: ^
<balloons> jenkins SO fast on the rebuilds
<balloons> that was me trying to kick it, ignore that one
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> jounih, yep :)
<ahayzen> jounih, so other than the changes you've said and the images still looking a bit pixelated (i think) the songspage is looking good?
<jounih> ahayzen: I think so buddy. Try those changes and some other cover art and send me a screenshot if you can
<ahayzen> jounih, i'll try hang on..
<jounih> there’s some black line at the bottom? was that a bug we talked about before
<ahayzen> jounih, no that is the old toolbar
<ahayzen> jounih, my small toolbar is in another branch so they are not sync'd together yet
<ahayzen> jounih, so just ignore that ;)
<ahayzen> jounih, right these two are the same two i sent to u in the mail last night so u have the source images ... https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMSzJmOHRnOTlzZWs/edit https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMY0xOVm1xbUtzbEU/edit
<jounih> ok
 * ahayzen wonders if something with the way the thumbnailer renders the image itself is low res
<jounih> yeah the images look a bit pixelated still, when compared to the same source image
<ahayzen> jounih, yeah there is something either we are doing wrong or is wrong in the thumbnailer
<jounih> can you look into it?
<ahayzen> jounih, maybe but most likely tomorrow at some point
<jounih> no worries
<jounih> thanks andrew
<jounih> beer a clock here - speak tomorrow ;)
<popey> ☻
<popey> balloons: when you get a mo, could you upload a new calendar to the store? Some nice improvements would be good to test over the weekend.
<nik90> balloons: jenkins ap test results don't show the tree dump though
<balloons> nik90, LOL
<balloons> popey, sure.. I'm pushing reminder also
<balloons> building'em now
<popey> ok
<balloons> nik90, we should have output it via the logger
<balloons> nik90, however, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/659/consoleText it's in there
<nik90> yeah i just saw
<nik90> balloons: ok I know why it doesn't show up...activeFocus: False while in our desktop it is True.
<nik90> balloons: the bottom edge is only shown when activeFocus is true
<nik90> balloons: so the question is why is it in jenkins something is stealing the poor bottom edge's focus
<balloons> nik90, indeed
<balloons> nik90, try autopilot3-sandbox-run btw
<balloons> it runs in xfvb
<balloons> see if the error also happens there
<balloons> you can run it with or without xephyr; try both
<elopio> bfiller: thanks. I've added some info about the running processes.
<nik90> balloons: is the package name also called xephyr
<nik90> balloons: with -X, it fails similar to in jenkins
<nik90> but that's not realistic :/
<balloons> nik90, why not realistics?
<nik90> balloons: may be it is stealing focus initially...it passes on our desktops
<balloons> app doesn't appear to launch for me in the sandbox
<bfiller> elopio: thanks
<nik90> balloons: hmm strange..for me the -X parameter shows clock running (via lxc container)
<balloons> nik90, well what does the output look like? but yea, I agree it might be focus stealing or similar
<balloons> we should look closer at why those properties get set
<nik90> balloons: it looks the same as the one returned by jenkins
<balloons> nik90, so you can reproduce then
<nik90> balloons: yeah yeah it fails using sandbox-run
<bfiller> elopio: based on what you said, it seems like maliit is crashing and also like it's not started when the wizard starts but only on demand. not sure if this is by design but seems wrong
<balloons> popey, reminders and cal in queue
<elopio> bfiller: where would I find the crash? I looked in /var/crash
<bfiller> elopio: that''s where I would have guessed
<MichaelTunnell> what is the best way to demo an ubuntu touch app
<MichaelTunnell> on the desktop that is
<balloons> nik90, so since you can iterate locally, can you get it to run at all?
<balloons> nik90, by dropping the waits?
<nik90> balloons: I am trying
<balloons> nik90, the simplest (assuming we can get it to work) thing to do is have a workaround; ugh I know; for jenkins. If that doesn't work, I'll note it's not running on the devices atm either
<nik90> balloons: too many hacks :/ ... as it is we are disabling the tests on the device.and now we are to add yet another hack for jenkins
<balloons> nik90, yea, kind of what I said
<balloons> nik90, it's kind of the pain of using xfvb, but as you said, on the device there's also the platform issue
<nik90> balloons: if we add a hack, then I wonder what purpose exactly does the alarm AP tests serve? Might as well just stick to QML tests then
<nik90> because as far as jenkins is concerned, alarms tests would be skipped altogether
<balloons> nik90, at this point I'm more likely to suggest you simply disable them altogether
<balloons> I wish I code recreate the issue locally though
<nik90> yeah I can do that
<balloons> nik90, yep the upstream version and tests run on the device, not the jenkins wizardy
<nik90> balloons: is this correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480923/
<balloons> nik90, ahh I see.. hmmph
<balloons> nik90, if you put it on setup it won't even start the app, so it will be instant run
<balloons> nik90, so yea, that looks good
<balloons> fginther, you about?
<balloons> nik90, I'd like to see a bug for that skip thouh
<kurt_> is there any way of porting this(not sure if that is the correct term) to ubuntu-touch http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtmultimedia-audiorecorder-example.html
<nik90> balloons: sure
<kurt_> I have loaded all three .cpp and the 2 .h
<fginther> balloons, ye
<fginther> s
<kurt_> into a ubuntu tabbed ui with exstension libary for c++
<balloons> fginther, :-) so we've discovered an issue it seems with xfvb.. nik90 thinks it might be stealing the focus or something. Anyways, bottom edge implementations don't seem to be testable for this reason.
<kurt_> do I just need to point the project file in the correct way since I cant use the .pro or the .ui files in the example
<fginther> balloons, I did just add the autopilot long time out to the core-apps testing
<balloons> fginther, really what I'm asking is, is there a project we can file of this issue against?
<balloons> file the details*
<balloons> fginther, excellent. Hopefully we won't see any funny failures related to long startups now
<fginther> balloons, it is possibly a qmlscene issue? The only other thing that's really in play here is xvfb itself
<balloons> fginther, right it seems pretty pinpointed to xvfb. I can't reproduce it on the desktop, except in xvfb. There's a qml property state that needs to change and under xvfb it doesn't
<balloons> it is quasi possible it's a shared failure with qmlscene
<nik90> fginther: so to summarise shortly, in the clock app the bottom edge is shown when it has focus which is supposed to happen on opening clock app. This works as expected on our desktops. However under xvfb it doesn't seem to get the focus.
<fginther> balloons, nik90, is it possible this needs a window manager to behave correctly?
<balloons> I believe I've seen issues with this in the past.. on the device things have focus, in jenkins they don't
<balloons> fginther, interesting thought
<nik90> fginther: hmm not sure tbh..how does one verify that?
<fginther> balloons, I'm just throwing out ideas, I don't really have any basis for it.
<fginther> hmmm.
<nik90> fginther, balloons: It could be because if clock app (as a whole) doesnt have focus, then the bottom edge won't have focus either
<balloons> nik90, since you can reproduce, but I can't :-( we can run it locally in xvfb and add a window manager
<nik90> balloons: what errors do you get when trying to launch clock in xvfb? Is it just clock or other apps as well?
<fginther> yeah, I'm sure theres a way to start fvwm or something similar in xvfb, just might be convoluted
<balloons> fginther, just launch with DISPLAY=:X set
<balloons> brb, going to reboot and see if I can solve my issue
<balloons> nik90, for me locally in xvfb the app fails to launch
<balloons> nik90, meh, graphics driver issue as expected, lovely
<balloons> ok, so i can do my experiment locally now, let's see
<balloons> lookey there, app has focus :-0
<nik90> :p
<balloons> nik90, can you paste a print_tree log of a good run?
<balloons> nik90, so I can see the 'Alarms' hint appears properly now, but we're still not having full succes
<vitimiti> Hi
<balloons> nik90, I have it working locally now
<balloons> fginther, ^^. I used dwm but playing with some others
<balloons> nik90, I used rev 98 btw, no changes
<fginther> balloons, did it solve the focus problem?
<balloons> fginther, yes. You need to make sure the window manager supports focus on raise.
<balloons> or focus on launch, whatevs
<nik90> balloons: one sec
 * ahoneybun lost the concept of anchors
<nik90> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481214/
<nik90> tree output of a successfull drag ^^
<balloons> nik90, thanks, but I solved it, sorry.. I thought I should have said so
<nik90> balloons: so do I disable the tests, or would the modifications be done in jenkins?
<balloons> we should mod jenkins to start a w
<nik90> balloons: ok, so I will revert my latest patches then
<balloons> fginther, can you make the tweaks?
<nik90> fginther, balloons: btw in the CI dashboard, I notice only the AP test results are taken into account. Shouldn't we include qml test results as well?
<balloons> fginther, so I would change things to launch at 400x600, and use ratpoison or xmonad as the wm
<nik90> popey: do you happen to know if tvoss is back from vacation?
<popey> nik90: let me look at his calendar
<popey> monday
<popey> nik90: what specifically do you need to talk to him about? location stuff can be sorted by lool
<nik90> popey: cool, thnx
<nik90> popey: yeah I need some help with landing https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793
<popey> lool is the man
<nik90> popey: it was working perfectly for a while, and now it doesn't...I just need a proper answer as to when AGPS would become more reliable.
<nik90> popey: I will talk to him tomorrow
<popey> yeah, he's dealing with the HERE stuff.
<MichaelTunnell> popey: is the emulator the best way to demo an Ubuntu Touch app on desktop?
<popey> hmm, it's certainly _A_ way ☻
<popey> you could do it without the emulator?
<popey> Convergence, bitches!
<nik90> MichaelTunnell: if you have 14.10, you should be able to run touch apps quite easily using qmlscene
<MichaelTunnell> :) thanks both for the info
<balloons> nik90, to answer your question, acceptance tests are what is intended to be run on the dashboard. In theory many tools could run acceptance tests; autopilot is simply the adopted tool for writing them
<MichaelTunnell> popey: the app I was going to make turns out Jono already made so seeing if his is good or not before I make mine :)
<balloons> nik90, if you want some cool reading, http://www.tech-foo.net/on-test-levels-and-coverage.html
<nik90> balloons: ooh yes that looks like a good read. thnx
<nik90> balloons: well unity8 uses qml for its acceptance tests..and more qml apps are starting to do the same
<balloons> nik90, sure thing.. after you read it, we can talk much more at length about how apps should be tested
<nik90> balloons: yeah I am going to read it as I eat dinner
<balloons> nik90, I'm all ears on your feedback for tools and what our recommendations should be
<balloons> nik90, I'm especially curious about what you think of unit tests with qml, heh :-)
<nik90> balloons: I think I would know more after reading the article, but clock already has started with qml unit tests..we have about 15 unit tests...(granted its not a lot but its a start)
<balloons> right, well you'll see after you read. :-)
 * ahoneybun walks in
<nik90> balloons: hey thomi referenced the ubuntu clock app (YaY)
 * nik90 continues reading
<balloons> nik90, indeed he did
<ahoneybun> nik90, http://imgur.com/a/brLcG
<renatu> popey, nik90 can I release the qtorganizer fixes?
<popey> renatu: seems fine here, no crashes
<renatu> popey, nice thanks
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, I just uploaded click-reviewers-tools 0.14 (and tagged the branch). you are probably going to want that
<beuno> jdstrand, we pull from trunk. Are there new revnos as well?
<jdstrand> beuno: yeah, that is what I meant be tagging the branch
<jdstrand> it is all there
<beuno> jdstrand, ack!
<beuno> pindonga, ^
<nik90> renatu: sry, I was too swamped to test out the silo
<nik90> balloons: I read the article
<nik90> balloons: so atm, we have in clock, qml tests which include both unit and acceptance tests. We also have AP test (acceptance test) which test the same thing covered by qml tests although with less granularity.
<nik90> ahoneybun: looking good
<ahoneybun> thanks nik90 :) my other app is on the store
<nik90> ahoneybun: which other app?
<ahoneybun> samesexmarriage app
<nik90> ok
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<gcollura> does any of the core apps make use of QThread?
<fginther> balloons, perhaps you know this, if I'm using click-buddy to build clicks, where does one find the necessary frameworks? Is this part of the 'click' package?
<beuno> fginther, it isn't
<beuno> they live on the system
<beuno> there are tools to query which ones are available
<beuno> I don't know what those tools are
<beuno> fginther, /usr/share/click/frameworks
<beuno> tells you which ones you have installed
<fginther> beuno, ahhh, in this case I'm not trying to use the framework, just build against it. for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481944/
<beuno> fginther, I think it's the same, it's looking for the framework installed and it isn't there
<beuno> so you'd need a 14.10 chroot, likely
<fginther> beuno, ahh, I think I'm also missing the schroot it wants
<fginther> beuno, thanks!
<lool> nik90: hey
<lool> nik90: for location stuff, I suggest you take a look at the osm touch app
<nik90> lool: hey
<lool> nik90: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/files
<lool> nik90: good example of the API usage, and modulo some platform bugs, it works!   :)
<nik90> lool: I have taken a look :)
<lool> nik90: did you have an issue with qml API?
<nik90> lool: The location detection works for the clock app...however I coordinated with tvoss about firing appropriate signals when the location service is disabled or not accessible (if the user denies clock app to access location).
<nik90> lool: and during my test it worked correctly on image 246 mako. But after testing it a week later, the location service fires a signal that clock app is denied access to the location service.
<lool> nik90: the signal is new?
<nik90> lool: I have tried restarting the location service trust store prompt
<lool> nik90: there's a .db caching user answers
<lool> under .local IIRC
<lool> nik90: ~phablet/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService/trust.db
<lool> popey: (thanks for the heads up btw :)
<nik90> lool: yes, on contacting tvoss, he checked in his backend code that the appropriate signals for http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html#sourceError-prop were *not* fired correctly
<nik90> lool: so he had a silo ready, and I verified its functionality
<lool> nik90: ah which branch is this?
<nik90> lool: silo-001 ubuntu-rtm
<lool> nik90: oh
<nik90> lool: actually I think that silo landed in utopic and rtm..
<lool> nik90: so this silo is going away, it will be merged into another rtm silo
<nik90> lool: however I need silo-001 ubuntu-rtm to also land
<lool> nik90: yeah, that's landed in utpoic
<lool> nik90: right, so I'm killing this rtm silo because of the number of other rtm things we need to land and because it's tricky to land certain changes in sync, so I've suggested we dont do the same complex twice, but just once
<lool> thomas agreed, so it's going away
<lool> nik90: but yes, this will all land
<lool> nik90: (problem is it's not just this silo, but also a custom tarball update)
<nik90> lool: Is there an ETA on this? Since it is effectively blocking the clock app location service MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 from landing as well
<lool> nik90: ah, I didn't know about this
<lool> nik90: well, I was hoping to land this today, but a fix in the pipe was actually insufficient and the other thing I wanted to land is waiting for another landing
<lool> nik90: but I'll try to land this group tomorrow
<nik90> lool: cool, no worries. I am diverting my attention to other important fixes. But it was just a bit frustation to have the clock's location service MP waiting for about a month in the review queue.
<nik90> lool: but now atleast I know who to contact and check about its progress
<lool> nik90: oh wow ok, first time I hear about it, and hte dbus-cpp fix is from last week
<lool> nik90: sure, feel free to ping me and thomas is back next week, albeit with a lot of backlog and urgent things to look after!  :)
<nik90> lool: sure, thnx
<balloons> fginther, yea, I find it easier to manually control the schroot (actually I use pbuilder), then to have click build and maintain it
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm I think QtC app launch is broken (again) :/
<nik90> zbenjamin: When I try to launch in emulator, I get https://imgur.com/vnusyq0
<nik90> zbenjamin: if instead I try on device, I get https://imgur.com/KaXsO5p
<kurt_> when i add a cpp to my project why does it not show up in the file tree......does my app see it during the build?
<zbenjamin> nik90: it is not broken
<zbenjamin> nik90: your package just does not pass the review
<nik90> zbenjamin: 1. that's strange considering we fixed the cmake files to detect the arch correctly
<nik90> zbenjamin: 2. When trying to run on device, it doesn't find the click package
<zbenjamin> nik90: hm that is weird
<nik90> zbenjamin: either way, its too late..I will tty in the morning ;)
<zbenjamin> nik90: ;)
<zbenjamin> nik90: probably errors should not stop the deploy process, but it seemed logical when i made the code
<ahoneybun> nik90, could you link me some more examples of using anchors please :)
 * zbenjamin --> bed
<nik90> ahoneybun: I am going to sleep :P
<zbenjamin> night guys!
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> night guys
<nik90> zbenjamin: nite
 * nik90 away
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-03
<vitimiti> Bye
<akiva-thinkpad> anyone know Victor Thompson's irc handle? the one he lists on launchpad is not... findable here
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, i don't think victor would be online right now
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, i'm pretty sure his nick is 'victor'
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, where is he based?
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, in the us, mid-west
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, so probably it's 2-3am for him right now
<akiva-thinkpad> ah okay; I am so accustomed to you continental types, so I come on here at 12 am :P
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm on the west coast~
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, what about ahayzen?
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, not sure
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, thanks for the info
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, do you have a question for someone?
 * akiva-thinkpad wonders if anyone else is working on the music app remix
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, popey will be online soon, you can ask him
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, cool beans
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: i would get in touch with ahayzen over email - he's co-ordinating the music app updates.
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, any idea when he pops online here?
<popey> it varies, i know he's got lectures today, so may not be around much
<popey> but drop him an email. he responds promptly
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, good to know
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, http://i.imgur.com/iLJEa2K.png << is there a reason why the background of that toolbar is blue? Should I be taking out ubuntu orange and swapping it with that?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: good question. one for jounih
<akiva-thinkpad> jounih, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Techie’s Day! :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> JamesTait, morning
<JamesTait> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> JamesTait, what you working on today?
<akiva-thinkpad> or are you just "working"?
<JamesTait> akiva-thinkpad, today I'll be finishing off (hopefully!) adding multiple currency support to the click package index.
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<JamesTait> And then I'll be making the index searchable in the user's native language, and returning package details in that language, where available.
<akiva-thinkpad> very cool
<JamesTait> And after that, or possibly somewhere along the way if I have a short space to fill at the end of a day or something, I'll be tidying up a few less important details that the majority of people probably won't even notice. :)
<JamesTait> And then I'll be retiring to a dark, quiet corner and rocking myself gently to sleep. :-P
<akiva-thinkpad> that sounds pleasant :D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: this techie didn't have a good morning since I overslept :p you picked the wrong day :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, ah, then you need our special package for the over-sleeper: happy Smile Day! :-D
<justCarakas> haha :D nice one JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, happy to help! ;)
<mihir> popey, in my office wifi is using LDAP , can i make it enable using phablet tools ?
<mihir> or anybody who can help with this.
<popey> mihir: i dont think you can. maybe "phablet-network" can copy the network config over?
<mihir> popey, hmm okay
<popey> give it a try, might work! ☻
<mihir> popey, what would you suggest, to drop out weekview and combine them..because we have MR for that
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/iOS-DayView/+merge/236991
<mihir> popey, it will just go on our choice whether this or the other one.
<popey> mihir: I'll install it on my phone and play with that view over the weekend.
<mihir> popey, okay just pinch that around and let us  know :) will do that , I'll push MR for just bubbles in weekview
<popey> nice one
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, bump
<ahoneybun> morning/evening nik90
<nik90> ahoneybun: morning
<nik90> :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> nik90, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh hey ; didnt see the bump
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<ahoneybun> morning akiva-thinkpad
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, ah hey
<vthompson> Hi, I don't have too much time at the moment
<akiva-thinkpad> you are quick with the email
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, okay; when are you gonna be back?
<vthompson> Probably 9 hours from now.
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, okay; working today?
<vthompson> I'm going to work on getting a few things tidied up in the branch I merged your stuff into
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I saw that.
<vthompson> Yep, and already late... as per usual. :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I' won't hold you
<akiva-thinkpad> I may merge propose one last time
<akiva-thinkpad> just because it cleans up a few components that are deprecated
<akiva-thinkpad> Not neccessary, but it makes the code cleaner
<vthompson> Ok, cool. I'd do so and propose the merge into remix. That way Jenkins will run against it
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, nah i mean on what I just did
<akiva-thinkpad> I looked at my code you just merged
<vthompson> Right, there are many underlying things that haven't been touched yet. So far we've mostly just slapped a bunch of UI code together :)
<akiva-thinkpad> or did you merge that into mainline?
<akiva-thinkpad> err remix~
<vthompson> Nope, I merged it into my "remix-now-playing-main-view" as you requested
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> Well then stated simply
<akiva-thinkpad> I will make one more merge request to "remix-now-playing-main-view
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways, get to work :P
<akiva-thinkpad> don't want to be late!
<akiva-thinkpad> or damn
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll merge it as a pre requisite
<akiva-thinkpad> okay anyways
<vthompson> haha, I'll make one more commit to fit everything in
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, this is what it looks like now: http://i.imgur.com/ts6Ei0m.png
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, oh one thing
<vthompson> I also made it so the tool bar will so if the user hits back while they were in the "full view"
<akiva-thinkpad> ah great
<vthompson> ah, I pushed to the wrong branch again :P geez
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<mihir> Cannot install /tmp/com.ubuntu.telegram_0.5.15.82_armhf.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<mihir> is it mandatory to sign click package , to push that to emulator.
<mihir> ?
<beuno> mihir, you can pass in a flag to skip verification
<beuno> click install --allow-unauthenticated
 * mihir tries
<mihir> beuno, you mean while doing pkcon install right ?
<beuno> I think so, yes
<beuno> I'd assume pkcon can pass that flag down the chain
<mihir> beuno, nope  it didn't work, i tried like this pkcon install-local --allow-unauthenticated /tmp/com.ubuntu.telegram_0.5.15.82_armhf.click
<akiva-thinkpad> can you determine the combined width of all the components in a row?
<beuno> mihir, I'm not sure how to install it with pkcon then
<beuno> I think you can just install with click
<mihir> beuno, okay , so do we have other way to install using command line?
<beuno> mihir, once the click is in the emulator partition
<beuno> click install --allow-unauthenticated /tmp/com.ubuntu.telegram_0.5.15.82_armhf.click
<beuno> should do it, I think
<mihir> beuno, i did try what you said,
<mihir> but it gives me this error, Cannot install /tmp/com.ubuntu.telegram_0.5.15.82_i386.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
 * beuno claims ignorance and defers to someone else
<mihir> beuno, thanks for your help :)
<karni> beuno: FYI it's --allow-untrusted (I already talked to mihir), like so: adb shell "sudo -u phablet -i pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /tmp/$CLICK"
<karni> beuno: in case you ever need it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, pong
<akiva-thinkpad> ah good just looking over your comments
<akiva-thinkpad> Vic merged before I had a chance to push another version
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, hehe :) i made a bit of a list for victor
<akiva-thinkpad> so I am going to merge into his branch
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, merge into his?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, well about half of that is actually my code :)
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> thats why the other branch was rejected
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, so branch his dump ur code in then propose to merge in?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah there is some work i wanna do to the toolbar anyway as i think i can *massively* simplify lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, well I already have it; I just need to make sure that we don't do double work
<akiva-thinkpad> I am addressing your comments
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as we now have 2 states rather than 3/4 before
<akiva-thinkpad> and will propose a merge to that branch
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, ahayzen how would one open a site in the browser with a button?
<ahoneybun> like a onClicked:
<akiva-thinkpad> don't know
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you need to call the url-dispatcher
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, use askubuntu; ask there so it benefits everyone
<ahayzen> i think...i've seen it done
<akiva-thinkpad> use the tags, "qml" ubuntu-sdk, programming, coding-practice, application-development
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, people are subscribed to those tags, and I usually get an answer within the hour.
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you want the opposite of that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I think that loads a local
 * ahayzen tries to find example
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, that is for *receiving* you want to *send*
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, okay anyways; i'm addressing the issues you gave, so just make sure you arent working on his branch, so we don't do double work.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, ok i'm playing about with flows/columns and stuff at the moment
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, managed to do this so far https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMZm1yY1ZPVlFfZ28/edit
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh nice!
 * ahayzen got a bit confused using someone elses ColumnFlow and decided to play with his own for a bit
<akiva-thinkpad> thats for which page; albums?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, albums/start/playlists
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, very nice
<ahoneybun> https://askubuntu.com/questions/531917/how-do-open-a-link-with-a-button
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I added some flickables to the album and title labels, so if the screen is too narrow, you can just drag the over
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, +1
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll go vote it up
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and then i will integrate the staggered support with the current CardView https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMSmlvRV80d3pCZ00
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, probably Eliding is the best
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, good stuff; I can't wait to see it
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yep i'm getting there slowly
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtQml.Qt/#openUrlExternally-method
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, from here http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so i assume Qt.openUrlExternally("http://bbc.co.uk/"); would work
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, also fyi me and victor suspect the design page is too tall so my suggestions on margins may not add up
<ahoneybun>  Expected token `:'
<ahoneybun> if I use : it says it expected token ';'
<ahoneybun> no
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, did u do onClicked: { Qt.openUrlExternally("http://bbc.co.uk/"); } ?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, you made magic!
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahayzen> no problem
 * ahayzen tries to think how he can get this columnflow to work with add/removes from the model
<ahoneybun> opps process:6410): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed XD
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, your in canada?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/a/brLcG
<ahayzen> ahayzen, awesome :)
<ahayzen> arg
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, awesome :)
<ahoneybun> thanks I really like the Community page
<ahoneybun> "tab
<ahayzen> yeah thats cool :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you probably want links to http://developer.ubuntu.com/ as that is useful as well
<ahoneybun> yea true
<ahoneybun> I'll make a about tab and have that there
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and then links to the QML/html5 docs etc and the guides over that site maybe useful...but u could then have millions of links lol
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I think to the developer main site and then to the qml part as this app is in qml
<ahoneybun> but mention html5 option
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/ZZ34R4A.png
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sweet :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, thanks!
 * ahoneybun needs to make a icon and put it there as well
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/7jJ0gRR.png
<akiva-thinkpad> close enough?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah I'm in canada
<ahoneybun> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry didn't see the ping
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, except for the artist/album bit but i need to ask jouni about that
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, IIRC we are just going to have title/artist and not album as u can see the cover...but i can see arguments for it
<akiva-thinkpad> ah good point
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and the media-hub bug is sortof emphasized by the new seek bar
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what I was planning to do though eventually was, because they are on flickables, add search or copy or some sort of functionality to them
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, maybe i would have to check with jouni what they want
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, at the moment what we do is either Elide or Wrap the text
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, no where on the platform do we drag to see more text
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what does elide do?
<akiva-thinkpad> make it go ...?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, "abc..."
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yep
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, Elide on the right
<akiva-thinkpad> yah wrap wouldnt be nice
<akiva-thinkpad> I think the flickables are nice though
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yep unpredictable for that page
<akiva-thinkpad> because often my song names are super long
<akiva-thinkpad> and wrapping would mess up the column height
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, unless the whole page is in a flickable
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but then things go offscreen
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'll raise it with  jouni in the next meeting
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen I don't think we want that whole page to be a flickable though
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, although that might resolve the header issue ;)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, even if it doesn't actually scroll just it being flickable
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah it does dissappear time to time
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways /me carries on
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, this bug 1310706 is now going to annoy me with the new seekbar as it animates lol but oh well we'll just have to wait for upstream
<ubot5> bug 1310706 in Media Hub "Seeking is sometimes slow in updating" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310706
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, is that seek bar the mish mash of rectangles?
<akiva-thinkpad> from the toolbar component?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, no the Slider {}
<akiva-thinkpad> screenshot; because the toolbar did not have a Slider {} component
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, there is a 'read-only' one in the small toolbar that is a rectangle
<akiva-thinkpad> it had a bunch of rectangled designed to look like a rectangle.
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll screenshot
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the blue bar along the bottom? .....oh u mean the old toolbar?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah thats the old custom Slider we had as there wasn't an SDK one around that time
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but whole toolbar will be gone soon
 * ahayzen enjoys removing code
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/0sXxVj6.png
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah that whole toolbar will be gone soon :)
<akiva-thinkpad> good :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'll take all of that out once victor's mp lands
<akiva-thinkpad> I was wondering who made that garbage; makes sense now though
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as i said the toolbar code can be *massively* simplified
<akiva-thinkpad> considering there was no sdk
 * ahayzen may have made the 'garbage' ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> although it does have a custom height
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah we had to make a slideable rounded thing with only rectangles lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha ha
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i mean it works doesn't it :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, see I copied the code in doing this... and man was I confused
<akiva-thinkpad> I was like; there must have been some important reason they didn't use a slider!
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, just fold that part of the code hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
 * akiva-thinkpad gets back to it
 * ahayzen usually does Alt + 'fold all' as the music apps code is far too long sometimes
<akiva-thinkpad> wait; there is ubuntu.colors.blue now?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah UbuntuColors.blue
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UbuntuColors/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, do I set it through "Style"?
<akiva-thinkpad> on the slider
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, let me check
<akiva-thinkpad> because there is no color property
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, most likely
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
 * akiva-thinkpad tries to figure it out
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I don't understand this
<akiva-thinkpad> Can you use an Icon with "media-playlist-repeat"
<akiva-thinkpad> but the comment under there shows this
<akiva-thinkpad> err code under there*
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, Icon { name: "media-playlist-repeat" } .. is what we should be using rather than Image {}
<akiva-thinkpad>  source: Qt.resolvedUrl("images/media-playlist-repeat.svg")
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, obviously with the other properties as well like anchors etc
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but u'll need to add color: "#FFF" as well
<akiva-thinkpad> for all the stuff?
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, for all the images that i put a comment by yes
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as we then use the theme's icons rather than our bundled ones
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, okay I think thats all done save for the blue background which I can't figure out
<akiva-thinkpad> and your first suggestion with the fill just... didn't work.
<akiva-thinkpad> that wasnt my code exactly so maybe I'll leave it with vic
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, fill ?
<akiva-thinkpad> it was the first comment about setting the base rectangle to anchor.fill to its parent
<akiva-thinkpad> and set the blurred image to gu(29.5)
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, what happened?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, just filled the whole background with blur
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll let vic handle it
<akiva-thinkpad> he did that portion of the code
<ahayzen> hmmm something just didn't look right there lol
 * ahayzen is in the middle of nested repeater confusingness 
 * ahoneybun updates to r267
<vitimiti> Hi
<renatu> mihir, popey , https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142
<renatu> mihir, popey, nik90, I will need help to test that, this could cause a lot of problems and regressions, ^^^
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, heya
<renatu> nik90, please test if the alarm is getting saved an retrieved in the correct time
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/KyQbrrq.png
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
 * ahoneybun finds music player sexy now
<mihir> renatu, Thanks a lot for this , i'll be testing this, do you have PPA for this ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, :) thanks
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, awesome :) its getting there
<ahoneybun> np akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, you will need to figure out the blue background; I tried nothing and I'm all out of ideas.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i seem to remember having to do something like that with something else i'll check it out once i've finished this grid thing lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, i'll be interested to see how its done.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, it now can reset itself when the model changes...just need to figure out how to make it work when the window is resized and new columns appear/disappear
 * akiva-thinkpad wonders if he should go to bed
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm approaching 20 hours awake here
<akiva-thinkpad> toolbar fun :)
<ahayzen> :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad, ahayzen it looks much more elegant :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> jouni has done a good job of the redesign :)
<mihir> yo
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, its something I almost want to use on my desktop.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, 'almost'
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, note we haven't seen the tablet (closer to desktop) designs yet
<akiva-thinkpad> well super + m is
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah; thats after we kick mobile out the door
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yep thats 2015
<akiva-thinkpad> I really want to make sure I'm there for the design sessions.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and probably after the 'restructure' me and victor wanted todo
<akiva-thinkpad> I AM COMMITTED!
<ahayzen> :) akiva-thinkpad i don't expect them to be soon
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, restructure? as in, properly implement theming?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, haha exactly ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and actually have some form of folder structure
 * ahayzen has a gdoc file somewhere with the proposal for himself
<akiva-thinkpad> popey said when I asked him on-air, that we should bring it up at the next design summit
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh neat; I'd love to see it
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i'll share it around when we get onto that later in the/next year
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<akiva-thinkpad> What else needs to be done on the music app? I checked the blueprint and if I recall; just about everything is inprogress
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, erm i think really we need to just land this round and then rereview the list
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, otherwise we're gonna have like 10+ things under review lol
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, we've already got branches stacked on branched that are stacked on branches aha
<akiva-thinkpad> yah agreed
<akiva-thinkpad> just merge em
<akiva-thinkpad> too bad vic was working today
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, well review them first hehe
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, he'll be around in a bit
 * ahayzen check what the blueprint looks like for any "easy wins"
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as u said everything is assigned/in-progress
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, we really just need to keep reviewing/testing things
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, you don't have a device do you?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, nope. don't even have a phone
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, :( .. you don't have *any* phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, i'm poor like a door
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, aww :/
<akiva-thinkpad> but i'm happy
<ahayzen> \o/
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm saving up for the mx4, presuming bq does not have anything better.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah that mx4 does look good
<akiva-thinkpad> 7h25 minute battery life on android apparently
<ahayzen> ..is that good/bad these days lol
 * ahayzen goes to make dinner bbl
<akiva-thinkpad> later
 * akiva-thinkpad goes to bread
<akiva-thinkpad> soo sleepy
<ahayzen> bread?
<akiva-thinkpad> bed
<ahayzen> lol
 * ahoneybun does not know the bands that the mx4 will support (he is in the US)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-04
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mihir_> renatu, you around ?
<max> hi
<Guest10286> hi
<Guest10286> this is first time i lunch ubuntu-sdk
<TenLeftFingers> The step 'Building a Scope' from the docs here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/scope-development-procedures/ is failing for me with error: 'No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.'
<TenLeftFingers> Is there a more up-to-date doc for using the SDK on 14.04.1?
<TenLeftFingers> In the logs I see this: "g++ version must be 4.9! -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!"
<ahoneybun> TenLeftFingers, in the terminal run "sudo apt-cache policy g++"
<TenLeftFingers> ahoneybun: I get  Installed: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6
<ahoneybun> yea only 14.10 has 4.9 there might be a ppa for it not sure
<ahoneybun> but I use 14.10 for development
<TenLeftFingers> Good to know ahoneybun, thanks. I'll try the PPA mentioned here first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/466651/how-do-i-use-the-latest-gcc-4-9-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ahoneybun> np
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking about the settings. I think, for the final version, we can put there only sound settings and replace settings icon with sound icon. The other settings would be available only for levelpacks creators. Maybe with some enabling option in your script. What you think?
<akiva> ahayzen kicking about?
<akiva> or victor?
<akiva> Bah stupid wifi issues today
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh hey
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, hey just got back from oggcamp
<akiva-thinkpad> oggcamp?
<akiva-thinkpad> I am assuming vorbis?
<akiva-thinkpad> and I'm assuming you are into media and stuff?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, no it is an unconference event thing popey did a lecture on ubuntu phone :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, http://oggcamp.org/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahh wish someone would have told me about it
<akiva-thinkpad> would have totally been there
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, haha in oxford?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, its on tomorrow as well but i'm probably gonna do work tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> bah victor needs to be on irc >;[
<ahayzen> haha yeah then he would get even more messages from me aha
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, i'm about to run out of battery
<akiva-thinkpad> will bb in a bit; for some reason, all the internet around here is failing
<akiva-thinkpad> library
<akiva-thinkpad> apple store
<akiva-thinkpad> tim hortons
<akiva-thinkpad> richmond centre
<akiva-thinkpad> :/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> can you test this branch
<akiva-thinkpad> me and vic are getting different outputs on it
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, ok which one?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/music-app/remix-now-playing-main-view-fixes/+merge/237144
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, that is strange
<vthompson> woah you guys are quick ;)
<ahayzen> speak of the devil ....
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, you said it was on the device and the desktop
<vthompson> I figured I'd jump on rather than do the back and forth on LP
<akiva-thinkpad> do you mean the desktop emulator or the qmlscene?
<vthompson> yea...
<vthompson> No, I actually just upgraded to 14.10
<vthompson> so qmlscene
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, wierd
<akiva-thinkpad> very wierd
<vthompson> I was going to see if you did a bzr dif
<vthompson> diff
<akiva-thinkpad> im about to run out of batery
<ahayzen> vthompson, i was gonna look at ur theming in a sec...i just got back in
<vthompson> or sorry, bzr status
<vthompson> maybe you had some theming files not commited?
<akiva-thinkpad> http://imgur.com/QU0bTwg
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, that is what I get.
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think it's a hack to be honest
<ahayzen> vthompson, no i think i can do it correctly just gotta remember how
<vthompson> I'd rather we support theming as a whole so we might be able to tweak the component's behavior
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm
 * ahayzen has some java coursework to check over first :/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, anyways I got to go find a plugin. ahayzen let me know what output you get from running that app
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, will do
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, because me and vic are getting different outputs
<akiva-thinkpad> bbl in 20 minutes or something
<vthompson> Right, akiva, maybe you can research theming for us?
<vthompson> Since right now I've separated that since I want us to do it somewhat correctly
<vthompson> ahayzen, also, I don't think my fix for the progress bar is necessarily a hack, it's just not the full theme like I think we might want. If we could control the component so it's not so stupid all the time.. that'd be nice
<ahayzen> vthompson, you use the style property
<vthompson> But then the theming would probably be more code then our custom component is...
<vthompson> ahayzen, you use the style property BUT you need to define a component
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, vthompson it looks like this for me https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMaHhxaXY0ZlYyajg
<vthompson> ahayzen, it ends up being similar to my theme hack... just you need to get the styleditem correct
<ahayzen> ^^ was akiva-thinkpad's mp
<vthompson> What's odd is that's what I remembered getting earlier... but now I do not
<ahayzen> yey :/
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm just gonna do some java stuff and then i'll go over all the mps and get back to the column flow :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, well let's wait on the progress bar fix... I want to make sure we do it right... Or I guess it's a small fix so I could add commentary to fix it later when we get a better method
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i'll check it out later and see if i can figure out the 'correct' way
<vthompson> I'm OK with either, I just want to keep our trajectory as high as possible in case we don't find a better fix
<ahayzen> vthompson, agreed
<vthompson> ahayzen, akiva-thinkpad, I actually do still get the same as ahayzen. I had just started to try fixing Akiva's branch but instead I started fresh.
<ahayzen> vthompson, hah
<vthompson> so I had uncommited changes... :/
<vthompson> ahayzen, has anything came out of the daily standups about when we should expect designs for the views that will have ListViews? I think we're rather blocked on that--I can't think of anything to work on other than playlists... sigh
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm jouni was supposed to do them for thurs/friday morning
<ahayzen> vthompson, but i didn't see anyone on irc on friday
<ahayzen> vthompson, playlists will use cardview
<vthompson> ahayzen, I mean the playlist refresh/version update
<vthompson> although maybe the art fix won't need it... but I assume it will
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm? as in the fix for art?
<vthompson> ahayzen, right
<ahayzen> vthompson, that fix probably needs to be done in trunk and then 'forward' ported
<vthompson> ahayzen, agreed if we do it soonish
<ahayzen> vthompson, or whatever that would be called
<ahayzen> vthompson, well i'm around all of the day tomorrow and tonight so time to start working on things :)
<vthompson> typically it's a back port or a reverse merge
<ahayzen> vthompson, a backport would be from remix->trunk though? not trunk->remix ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but given what we know about the UI I think your cards are the most important since they might be used in many places
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll try and sort them tonight..
 * ahayzen shakes fist at java
<vthompson> oh right, yea, that's just a regular 'merge' of sorts
<ahayzen> "a horrible language"
<vthompson> ahayzen, sadly I've been doing Java at my job the last month or so again... It's not so horrible as just not not not horrible
<vthompson> haha, too many not's
<ahayzen> hah lol
 * ahayzen hugs c/c++
<vthompson> :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, so I was thinking today of how or if we'd support desktop with a thicker or more robust toolbar
<ahayzen> vthompson, jouni said tablet designs are coming later
<vthompson> sigh
<ahayzen> vthompson, our focus is mobile ignore everything else aha....but yeah i agree as i've been building things i've been trying to think how they willl work on tablet/desktop
<vthompson> hm, so I guess we will try to ditch as much code as possible if it doesn't support RTM
<ahayzen> something like that
<vthompson> I'd like to know ahead of time what the music toolbar might be for a tablet... before we completely ditch what we have.
<ahayzen> vthompson, well we can always rollback/view files at a version ... thats wht version control is for right :P
<vthompson> But I think, or hope, design will say that it will be the same, but maybe have more buttons
<ahayzen> ok what should i do first...
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, just rather know as much before we ditch code
<ahayzen> vthompson, this one first? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remix-now-playing-main-view/+merge/236998
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'd assume so... unless there's something else?
<ahayzen> vthompson, just checking so many branches aha ... i guess once we have the listview done there won't be any jumping?
<ahayzen> vthompson, and they will all be the same height (which will solve loads of bugs)
<vthompson> ahayzen, on a side note, I'd like any fix Akiva makes to be his own commit with his own merit. I'm not a fan of merges into my personal branches.
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah same
<ahayzen> vthompson, so he should resubmit it against /remix with urs as a prerequisite
<vthompson> ahayzen, actually, when you review my MP you'll note that I have the same question. I assume we might jump... but I personally would rather not
<ahayzen> vthompson, thats wht i said it i saw ur comment ;)
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, I just hope it's not messy.
<vthompson> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, i would rather that listview is literally a view with not messy things or varying heights
<ahayzen> vthompson, so it actually works lol
<vthompson> ahayzen, well, I assume it will be a fairly normal listview... no varying heights
<vthompson> but we wait upon design
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep
<vthompson> ahayzen, I don't have a player that jumps in that view...
<ahayzen> vthompson, they sometimes remember ur scroll position
<ahayzen> vthompson, we should investigate statesaver i suppose as well
<vthompson> ahayzen, hm, last I heard it was staying a crash only save
<vthompson> I might be wrong though, as I don't read all the emails
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah for when the app is closed due to OOM and then resumed
<ahayzen> vthompson, that was my impression
<vthompson> ahayzen, that brings up an interesting question that no ones mentioned to me... is confinement a RTM priority for us?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i nearly managed to make the app confined
<ahayzen> vthompson, there is a bug in content-hub that is preventing us moving otherwise i have a branch ready for trunk
<vthompson> ahayzen, ok nice, I hadn't noticed
<ahayzen> vthompson, bug 1373086
<ubot5> bug 1373086 in content-hub "Using contentItem.move(dir, filename) doesn't work under confinement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373086
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah, sad
<ahayzen> vthompson, otherwise this is the profile http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-confinement-001/revision/634
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah soooo close :/
<vthompson> ahayzen, read path ~/Music/Imported?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah r/w
<vthompson> ahayzen, hm, I guess
<ahayzen> vthompson, so then it can check if the subdir exists?
<vthompson> ahayzen, really they need a profile for content hub moving or something
<vthompson> ahayzen, or multiple profiles
<ahayzen> vthompson, well it should 'work' but it doesn't for some reason
<ahayzen> vthompson, and no denials anywhere ... IIRC kenvandine found it was doing something strange
<vthompson> hm
<ahayzen> vthompson, like ms2 sees the file and then the file doesn't appear but the folder structure is created?! lol
<vthompson> ahayzen, so another thing I was thinking needed to be discussed at the standups. Right now our app in trunk is *kinda* agnostic to different sizes... however what we are doing now is almost very screen size dependent... is any one running remix on the RTM devices?
<ahayzen> vthompson, popey ? and there will be other folk "testing the app heavily"
<vthompson> ahayzen, testing prior to our switch?
<ahayzen> vthompson, and i was told all devices are 40GU width from jouni but i wasn't sure if that is true aha
<vthompson> ahayzen, ha
<vthompson> ahayzen, all mockups are 40GU and you'll like it that way
<vthompson> or else
<ahayzen> vthompson, i assume they'll be testing before switch
<ahayzen> hehe yeah
<ahayzen> resolution independence \o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, we did so much work in that area before, but now we are conforming strictly to 1 aspect in a design that is inaccurate and we are verifying on a Nexus 4 which is NOT the target size
<ahayzen> vthompson, eh :/
<vthompson> I just think we need to make sure that these designs are kosher on both devices... which does need some resolution independence
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll poke popey to try it on monday and provide screenies
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, vthompson ping
<akiva-thinkpad> so what is the verdict?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<vthompson> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ahayzen> verdict is we got sidetracked in our conversation as most of our conversations do vthompson ;)
<vthompson> Your branch looked the same to me as ahayzen... I just had started fixing it and had uncomitted changes
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, looked like this for me https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMaHhxaXY0ZlYyajg/edit
<vthompson> ahayzen, hey that was very relevant to our development
<akiva-thinkpad> okay its good to merge then?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i know ;) ... unlike our usual discussions on hangouts aha
<vthompson> So akiva-thinkpad, you're trying to fit the size of your app in the desktop to that of the design, and in turn to the device
<vthompson> that is not a valid assumption
<vthompson> FIrst off you can not assume that they are the same just by lining them up due to how grid units work
<vthompson> You might have better luck building an emulator in the IDE and running that way... otherwise you really can't assume things will work
<ahayzen> we need it to scale across devices sizes really
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, yep; but I am still confused
<akiva-thinkpad> is my patch fine or not?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yes, I agree 100%, but maybe not for this first go as much... I just think there is so much to do there
<ahayzen> vthompson, agreed
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, your patch is too tall for the device and it can't go in as is
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, ah; okay. I did go by the specifications
<ahayzen> we suspect the spec is incorrect...
<akiva-thinkpad> so to that; I say the specifications are slightly off then.
<akiva-thinkpad> which is fine
<akiva-thinkpad> what do we want to shrink?
<akiva-thinkpad> the blurred effect?
<akiva-thinkpad> or the spacing?
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, ahayzen, the spec is incorrect and it is not valid to just line up screenshots and assume that is equivalent
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm checking ur mp now
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, yep fair enough; how many gu's do we need to shrink the image by?
<vthompson> but mostly, the fact that the spec is incorrect is a moot point with regard to simply lining up different views on your desktop... that is not a good indicator that things will work
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, I think you need to either figure out a way to repicate some sort of realistic device or take a more data driven task
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, perhaps a way to correct this on qml scene is to change the height and width of the mainscene
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, well, we still want the desktop to be a bit different... in the end
<ahayzen> vthompson, are we doing the blue in the second mp? so i ignore that for lp:~vthompson/music-app/remix-now-playing-main-view
<vthompson> that's also not an effort that's worth the time
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, I'm trying to help you pick out a task. What sort of programming do you enjoy?
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, Anything new;
<vthompson> We will have other coding to do. Some of it will be testing code in python... you can drive that from the desktop
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, so you need a test written in python; that sort of thing?
<vthompson> We also have vast functions in Javascript (QML's evil shadow) that will need MANY simplifications. ahayzen is sadistic enough to take some of this, but we could find something for ou
<vthompson> *you
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, we may need new tests... we also need tests to be changed based on how the UI has changed
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, I'm not picky, but thanks for asking.
<ahayzen> me ... sadistic?
<vthompson> ahayzen, you like pain, or, rather, seem too. :P
<ahayzen> vthompson, i like making things faster/simpler/easier to read/less lines
<vthompson> ahayzen, has Jouni talked about search at all?
<ahayzen> vthompson, and it depends what u define pain .... jenkins however...
<vthompson> lol
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm not sure why that is assigned to him
<ahayzen> vthompson, i thought that was my WI ?
<ahayzen> vthompson, as we are just blocked by that UITK bug
<vthompson> ahayzen, right I saw that too
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, just to be clear; will you merge my branch, or do you need me to adjust it, or will you adjust it, or what?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd just like to get that out of the way.
<vthompson> ahayzen, I just meant has Jouni indicated that search is a feature we will need
<ahayzen> vthompson, he agreed with our plan to implement when i initially asked
<ahayzen> vthompson, but guess we can check...that is of lower importance anyway
<ahayzen> vthompson, now playing/card view is much higher
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, I'm not sure what in your branch we'd want to merge. Could you look at what code improvements you'd like to merge over either my MP or the remix branch? There's too much in your branch that makes the app not work
<vthompson> ahayzen, yes, very yes. true++
<ahayzen> vthompson, tbh i'm thinking of merging urs (assuming it don't find anything bad)....and then any future things can be done in new mps against remix...eg the colour of the bar
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, you don't need to keep branches around for a long time. Feel free to make one and just delete it and start from trunk/remix
<ahayzen> vthompson, and once that now playing lands...i can go through and strip out MusicToolbar :)
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, -_- huh... I don't think thats true
<akiva-thinkpad> all it is is the height
<akiva-thinkpad> and I followed the spec
<akiva-thinkpad> ergo, all you need to do is adjust the height
<vthompson> sigh
<vthompson> Ok, let's not rehash this.
<vthompson> The design can not be verified by comparing screenshots resized to your liking
<akiva-thinkpad> Look that is fine
<akiva-thinkpad> I know the spec is off
<vthompson> I can not accept your current sizes and I am unwilling, sorry, to help you resize them given that they've been fixed
<vthompson> That is why I suggest if you have other coding fixes that you request a MP against the music-app/remix branch
<akiva-thinkpad> That is frustrating; I spent a lot of time on that.
<vthompson> Can you build an emulator? That might help
<akiva-thinkpad> I am.
<akiva-thinkpad> And its fine for you to ask that
<akiva-thinkpad> I did not know that the spec was off, and for you to just reject the branch and go fix it yourself, is slightly rude.
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways, I will drop the topic, but I am sure you can understand why I am slightly annoyed.
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, yes, and I apologized previously. You fixed the errors in my MP while I was at work.
<vthompson> The way the workflow works is that you fix an issue and submit a merge proposal against the target branch, or remix in this case
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, okay fair enough.
<vthompson> In the corporate world people actively avoid duplication of effort, but here it's harder to avoid this when outside people submit work and request feedback
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, so to everything in the future, just submit to remix?
<vthompson> Yes, that is preferred
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, okay thanks.
<vthompson> Until remix becomes trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, and with that, I officially drop everything;
<vthompson> Honestly, if you propose to merge into my branch I reserve the right to be as cruel as possible ;P
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, so delete the branch, or resubmit it?
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, so you had other code fixes or deletion of components?
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, basically.
<akiva-thinkpad> as the merge states; about 50 lines were removed
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, so if you submit it against remix it will also see that you are trying to resize things and update that as well... so your MP will still be incorrect
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, can you simply do a branch of remix and copy the fixes that are code deletions? That way you could avoid the resizing issues you can't solve
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll just grab you resizes and apply it to mine.
<akiva-thinkpad> I mean; there can't be all that much you did.
<akiva-thinkpad> it was either the background, spacing, icon size, or stuff like that.
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, what about this; what if I edit that page thus the spacing adjusts with the height?
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, that will help avoid issues in the future; its not neccessarily guaranteed... i think... that every ubuntu phone will have the same vertical dimensions
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, what do you think?
<akiva-thinkpad> In this case, I can just spec it so every component uses a certain percent of y
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, so, I'm not 100% sure all devices will have the same vertical dimensions
<vthompson> we'll be tweaking the resolution related issues as we go, so far as I can see
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, I am assuming landscape will be disabled?
<vthompson> Right now one the device we do not change orientation.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay; figured as much.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay when my emulator finishes, I'll see if I can do something like this.
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, so what I did, is just had the playbuttons anchored to the bottom, and I left the blurred image unchanged.
<akiva-thinkpad> so it should now even work in landscape :)
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, OK, so I think we'll be merging the initial drop of the now playing into the remix branch
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, sounds good
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, so you'll want to do a MP of what your fixes are into the remix branch
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds good :)
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll delete the other branch then
<akiva-thinkpad> then submit this.
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, so what you'll need to do if you want to step up what you have so that it has anything delivered into remix is do a "bzr merge lp:music-app/remix" to pull in remix
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, yes I know; let me know when remix is at a good state to do that; I presume you are still patching things together.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-05
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, does jounih ever come to irc?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yep sometimes
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> alright time to resize my partition
<akiva-thinkpad> be back in a bit
<vthompson> akiva-thinkpad, oh boy don't die on us!
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, heh :P darn emulators are much larger than I could have imagined.
<akiva-thinkpad> hopefully another ten gigs is enough
<akiva-thinkpad> vthompson, do you know jounihs email?
<akiva-thinkpad> this is frustrating
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, do you know how to get the emulator to work
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> In the Ubuntu SDK, open the Devices tab and its Device Actions sub tab (at the bottom)."
<akiva-thinkpad> there is no device actions sub tab at the bottom.
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, I have not looked lately
<ahoneybun> let me check
<ahoneybun> well my device is a old one
<ahoneybun> 20140821
 * akiva-thinkpad is filing a bug
<ahoneybun> looks like it might launch
<akiva-thinkpad> ah wait I read that wrong
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, hold on; I think that was me misreading something
 * ahoneybun updates his emulator and ubuntu-beginner on lp
<akiva-thinkpad> nevermind; I wasnt misreading
 * akiva-thinkpad filed a bug
 * ahoneybun is a bit sleepy
<ahoneybun> hey kurt_
<kurt_> hello
<kurt_> how are you
<ahoneybun> pretty good
 * ahoneybun thinks Ubuntu Beginner is almost ready for release
<kurt_> ?
<kurt_> your second app?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> just needs a icon
<ahoneybun> can't think of what it should be yet
<ahoneybun> oh maybe like a book
<kurt_> ? thought it was done
<kurt_> except the icon
<ahoneybun> yea the icon would be a book
<kurt_> what do you use to make the icon gimp?
<akiva-thinkpad> no
<kurt_> oh lol gottcha
<akiva-thinkpad> its svg
<akiva-thinkpad> so you would use a vector graphics application like inkscape
<akiva-thinkpad> so it scales.
<ahoneybun> I use gimp
<kurt_> oh yea forgot gimp isnt vector
<ahoneybun> make it 512by512
<ahoneybun> and then resize
<ahoneybun> slace
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, thats the bad way of doing it.
<ahoneybun> scale
<akiva-thinkpad> but easy :P
<kurt_> thinkpad!!!!! didn't realize it was you!!
 * ahoneybun has not used inkscape
<akiva-thinkpad> if you scale it; it will be pixelated.
<kurt_> how are you doing
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, eh?!
<akiva-thinkpad> blanking out here
<akiva-thinkpad> reddit?
<kurt_> haha been all over reddit lately
<kurt_> i like the ubuntu touch redgur app alot
<akiva-thinkpad> now I feel terrible; because you were so nice to me, and yet I can't place where I know you.
<kurt_> i have a buddie that works for the yello pages and he was explaining the whole vector image thing to me.
<kurt_> you walked me through adding C++ to my QML three maybe four days ago
<akiva-thinkpad> yah its pretty interesting.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> right
<kurt_> talked me up to you laptop died lol
<akiva-thinkpad> okay lol
<akiva-thinkpad> bad memory
<akiva-thinkpad> yah :P
<akiva-thinkpad> tbf, I have been doing all nighters lately
<kurt_> so do I and I'm sure you have to help many on here
<akiva-thinkpad> heh; my pleasure.
<kurt_> I still havent got my app working, trying to port a sailfish qml example app to ubuntu touch, i added my .cpp and .h file and I can run everything the world tab stops working after i try to add anything to the world tab (using the extension able library + simple tabbed ui)
<kurt_> mind looking at some pastebin shots?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I'm building a kit at the moment, so I have time until it finishes
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, so sure
<kurt_> oh ya just tell me when your busy again
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, oh lol; it just finished; I'm busy again
<akiva-thinkpad> took like 30 minutes :P
<kurt_> oh your fine but ill pick your brain when I can haha
<akiva-thinkpad> paste them anyways if they are small
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, kurt_ http://imgur.com/QNPCDcy
<kurt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8497185/
<kurt_> ha i really like it!
<kurt_> simple and the ovals make the binding Nice!
 * ahoneybun needs to add translations tags to Ubuntu Beginner
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, btw; might want to check the style guidelines
<akiva-thinkpad> they probably have a section on icons
<akiva-thinkpad> but nice;clever design
<ahoneybun> I see
 * ahoneybun google it and got a general idea
<ahoneybun> not as good as the one I saw
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, what you can do also, is push this to a branch, so I can run it
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, do you know how to do that yet?
<kurt_> no but I can google it and get back to you when I find it out
<kurt_> so you can keep building
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, im building again
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, download bazaar explorer
<kurt_> that would be so amazing and I didn't know we could do that lol
<kurt_> any certain version or PPA
<kurt_> or just out of the app store?
<akiva-thinkpad> ppas are a bit different
<akiva-thinkpad> that requires you to build a package
<kurt_> sorry software center
 * ahoneybun started using bzr command line
<kurt_> i thought they were just repos
<akiva-thinkpad> yah you need to build a package for that sort of thing
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe some day
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, do you have a launchpad page?
<akiva-thinkpad> account*
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<kurt_> I think I may ill check
<kurt_> downloading bzr-explorer now
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, cool
<akiva-thinkpad> this is scm; you need to learn this for programming
<ahoneybun> kurt_, thanks for showing your code I forgot to at i18n.tr to my text!
<akiva-thinkpad> it will be hard at first
<akiva-thinkpad> and then it will be extremely useful
<kurt_> ya its for internationalization isnt it
<kurt_> im a bad speller haha
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<kurt_> okay my ubuntu one account connected with launch pad so im signed in now
<kurt_> and your welcome most of the code was from the normal ubuntu example and I just tried to add a button that uses my C++ library
<kurt_> so what is scm is bazzar for version control?
<noobdev> hi guys
<kurt_> hey
<kurt_> welcom
<kurt_> e
<noobdev> hi im new at this
<noobdev> so can i ask questions at here?
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, yes
<noobdev> i know some python that i learned at codeacademy , studying basic java at my university
<noobdev> is qml/js(js learned some at codeacademy too)
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, make sure you say my name so I am notified when you say something to me :P
<akiva-thinkpad> bleh; java :P
<noobdev> easy to understand? and where can i find some tutorials
<kurt_> ah still getting the etiquette down akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, qml is actually extremely intuitive. I think the best practice is from working with it
<noobdev> LOL , well to me its really easy to make some little software with JOption like the most ui part
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, when you open the sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> err
<noobdev> yeah im reading the documentation at qt-project.org some tutorial to phones
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, you do have the sdk installed right?
<noobdev> yep im writing this from it
<kurt_> noobdev are you on ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, okay
<noobdev> linux mint
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, are you on ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, oh...
<kurt_> okay haha same deal
<noobdev> is that bad? XD
 * akiva-thinkpad thinks unity is better for programming, because of the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> ^ thats my oh comment
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways, a lot of people like mint, I just think you can be more productive on unity
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> for example
<akiva-thinkpad> if you were on unity, I would have just told you to
<akiva-thinkpad> press left alt, type "showcase"
<akiva-thinkpad> on mint... well now I have to find it...
<noobdev> damn it XD lol sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, no prob
<akiva-thinkpad> in your menu
<akiva-thinkpad> go to Tools>ubuntu>showcase gallery
<noobdev> got it
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, the hud allows you to execute menu commands through search, so its really useful that way
<noobdev> wheres the search?
<noobdev> type to locate? ctrl+k
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, on unity :)
<akiva-thinkpad> which is only on ubuntu.
<noobdev> owww i understand now i think im going to install it, and i have a little trouble with my amd card well this is a laptop a6-3420 (6520g) + 6470m with private drivers i cant run the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, anyways bazaar and launchpad allows you to host your code. Think of it as "Code" in the cloud
<noobdev> i need radeon to run it
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu is probably your best bet for stability
<akiva-thinkpad> grab 14.10 though if you plan on developing. It will be a little less stable, but it will be easier to get software and that stuff
<noobdev> because mir?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, good question; nope :P
<kurt_> thought of trying 14.10 and downloaded ubuntu next
<akiva-thinkpad> just because the libraries are the latest
<akiva-thinkpad> constantly being  updated.
<kurt_> is ubuntu next going to be the eventual default
<kurt_> with the universal code base for phones and comp
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, Don't know; you should ask on askubuntu
<noobdev> ubuntu desktop next == ubuntu 14.10?
<kurt_> no
<kurt_> its just a version of it
<kurt_> just like server is a different version
<noobdev> but its based on 14.10 rigth?
<kurt_> ya
<kurt_> 14.10 was the first time i heard of ubuntu-next
<kurt_> ive been using ubuntu since 10.04
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, so host the code then get back with you?
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, yep
<akiva-thinkpad> just cd into your project folder
<akiva-thinkpad> and go
<akiva-thinkpad> or rather open it with bzr explorer
<akiva-thinkpad> commit the changes you made
<akiva-thinkpad> and then push it to a project page that you created from the website.
<kurt_> command not found
<kurt_> do i need anything besides bzr-explorer
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry ignore the terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> just open it from the dash
<kurt_> oh haha
<akiva-thinkpad> my bad
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm a bit scatter brained at the moment.
<kurt_> virtual repository?
<akiva-thinkpad> hmm?
<kurt_> tried to open it and it said its not already a branch and i see no add button
<kurt_> oh start new project
<kurt_> lol found it
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, okay
<kurt_> little scattered myself
<akiva-thinkpad> alternatively when you create a new project on the sdk, you can choose bzr as a backend
<kurt_> start as shared repository or plain branch
<noobdev> i remember that i readed some at google something about 14.10 its going to be the last six month release and from here to the future it will be rolling release like archlinux
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, started a feature branch think the program is still thinking
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, mmmmm havn't heard that
<akiva-thinkpad> i've heard it tossed around
<akiva-thinkpad> but nothing in stone
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, mmmmm don't know
<kurt_> i think it may be stuck
<noobdev> so theres going to be more 6 month release?
 * akiva-thinkpad wishes he had his full faculties with him.
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, i believe so.
<kurt_> okay im at a screen that says trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> so trunk is where you want to be
<akiva-thinkpad> its what you have authority to upload to
<akiva-thinkpad> now its easy
<akiva-thinkpad> see the lp: address?
<akiva-thinkpad> lp:my-app
<kurt_> no
<akiva-thinkpad> should be at the top
<akiva-thinkpad> or when you click code
<akiva-thinkpad> it should say
<kurt_> i see no code or files do I add them
<kurt_> i pointed it to the folder with the project files in it
<akiva-thinkpad> yes, from bzr, but not using the website.
<noobdev> damn i have a situation in here look at this http://imgur.com/YBWeXMQ
<kurt_> ya im in the app i just didnt know i had to add the files after pointing the folder one sec
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, heres an example
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/dominion.linux/trunk
<noobdev> i just solve it never mind
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, glad I could help :p
<noobdev> was just alt and click
<noobdev> well akiva-thinkpad which videocard u have?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, I always go with intel these days
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, more responsive; better with battery life; not a jerk to the linux kernel team.
<noobdev> wow i found a python file at test
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad i dont see that in bzr-explorer just looks like the site
<noobdev> are u on ubuuntu 14.04?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, 14.10
<akiva-thinkpad> final beta
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, download shutter.
<akiva-thinkpad> and take a screenshot of the desktop, and in the hud, type "export"
<akiva-thinkpad> it will upload it to the web (choose imgur if you can)
<akiva-thinkpad> and then I can see; its easy and quick to use
<kurt_> i think i got it
<kurt_> i added the files to thr trunk folder it added
<kurt_> got this error bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name.
<kurt_> Please, set your name with the 'whoami' command.
<kurt_> E.g. bzr whoami "Your Name <name@example.com>"
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, yah go to the preferences
<akiva-thinkpad> or do that in in the terminal
<kurt_> i logged in with my ubuntu credintials
<akiva-thinkpad> oh btw, you need an ssh key
<noobdev> No executable specified. at running some short tutorial
<kurt_> like fingerprint
<akiva-thinkpad> this prevents me from uploading to your branch under your name.
<noobdev> *while
<kurt_> do I need to commit now?
<kurt_> or get the ssh key?
<kurt_> I have used ssh alot at home but never needed a key
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, go to your user page
<akiva-thinkpad> on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> and add an ssh key
<akiva-thinkpad> it will tell you how to do it.
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, whats your issue?
<noobdev> when i run the app with ctrl r it show me no executable specified
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, in the sdk?
<noobdev> yup
<akiva-thinkpad> what kind of app?
<akiva-thinkpad> python?
<noobdev> qml
<akiva-thinkpad> qml; okay
<akiva-thinkpad> how did you create the application?
<noobdev> file new project
<noobdev> ubuntu ui the first one
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<noobdev> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/
<akiva-thinkpad> are you on ubuntu?
<noobdev> just copy and paste of the first part , im at mint
<akiva-thinkpad> don't bother with this tutorial; just create a template application
<akiva-thinkpad> i mean, bother with it, but only after you got a template running
<akiva-thinkpad> the templates should run out of the box
<akiva-thinkpad> if its not running, then you have to set your build and run environments
<akiva-thinkpad> which can be tough if you don't know what you are doing
<noobdev> what template application mean?
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, i'll show you, sec
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, i have a public key added
<akiva-thinkpad> noobdev, http://imgur.com/Y0xYraJ
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, okay it should work now
<akiva-thinkpad> it will ask you for the password you gave it
<akiva-thinkpad> so don't confuse it your system password (assuming its different)
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, have you committed the changes?
<noobdev> i just did that and still the same i cant run the default example
<kurt_> it says no changes selected
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, did you add files to the project?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll post a screenie what it should look like
<kurt_> commited rev1
<kurt_> I'm excited now!!!! lol
<kurt_> im going to download shutter as well
<akiva-thinkpad> http://imgur.com/MijZAfw
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_,
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, so after you commit
<akiva-thinkpad> then you push to your branch or trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> trunk as in tree trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> and branch as in, stemming from that trunk
<kurt_> okay thats done
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, you push it ?
<kurt_> ya
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, in fire fox, I suggest you add these bookmarks: http://imgur.com/WRtFRvm
<akiva-thinkpad> makes it easy to visit
<kurt_> book mark the branches?
<kurt_> but i dont see my code under the code section
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, hmmm maybe that only shows up for branches
<akiva-thinkpad> not trunks
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, anyways heres how to make a branch
<akiva-thinkpad> instead of pushing to lp:my-app
<noobdev> well
<akiva-thinkpad> push to lp:~myusername/my-app/my-branch-name
<noobdev> bye im leaving to sleep and need to think if i need to finish my dual boot and make a hdd entire instalation with ubuntu 14.10
<kurt_> do i just make a branch name
<noobdev> thanks akiva , and the last question for today are u using just ubuntu and zero dual boot at ur main pc?
<kurt_> says it cant find the project but im useing the same name
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, whats your project page?
<kurt_> on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> ill branch to you
<akiva-thinkpad> so you can see how it works.
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, so I start the project on launchpad the use bzr-explorer to transfer it to launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> create new project on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry if I was unclear, again; scatterbrained
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, https://launchpad.net/4track
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, ah okay
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<akiva-thinkpad> you need to push to lp:4Track
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, oh first configure this though
<akiva-thinkpad> it should be on the right hand side
<kurt_> configure what?
<kurt_> on launchpad?
<kurt_> ah i see configuration process on the launchpad site on the right hand side
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
 * akiva-thinkpad buys steeped tea
<akiva-thinkpad> feels slightly better
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, push didnt like lp:4Track
<kurt_> said invaild url
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, have you configured it yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> checks
<kurt_> oh ya do i configure the bug tracker and everything or just certian things
<akiva-thinkpad> everything
<akiva-thinkpad> set everything to launchpa
<akiva-thinkpad> d
<kurt_> You can push the branch directly to Launchpad with the command:bzr push lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk  tried this
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr push lp:lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> err
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr push lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> heh; i am learning a few things here :P
<akiva-thinkpad> I feel bad for giving you some bad advice
<akiva-thinkpad> ah swell
<akiva-thinkpad> scatter brained
<akiva-thinkpad> that is my excuse
<kurt_> all cool
<kurt_> thanks for the step by step help lol
<akiva-thinkpad> it could have been better
<akiva-thinkpad> as said; its hard at first
<akiva-thinkpad> but it becomes easy
<kurt_> says location is a repository
<kurt_> i must have messed something up
 * akiva-thinkpad is joining your team
<akiva-thinkpad> so I can push
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<kurt_> *needs all the help he can get
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, create a team for this app :P
<kurt_> i saw that but cant find it now
<kurt_> found it i think
<akiva-thinkpad> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<kurt_> its active and no auth for approval
<kurt_> akiv-thinkpad,  https://launchpad.net/~4track
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, done.
<kurt_> sweet
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, http://i.imgur.com/ouKjyVc.png
<kurt_> do you need permissions
<akiva-thinkpad> nope; open team :P
<kurt_> oh so that could end up a bad thing......if i dont know the people?
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, what do I do now
<akiva-thinkpad> ah its coming back to me now
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> so step 1
<akiva-thinkpad> push branch to launchpad under your name
<akiva-thinkpad> step 2
<akiva-thinkpad> set that branch that you pushed as the project trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> go to the main page for the project
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, wait
<akiva-thinkpad> you still havnt finished configuring it :P
<kurt_> dangit
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> Launchpad does not know where 4Track hosts its code.
<akiva-thinkpad> btw I named it trunk, but its not actually trunk :P
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad, tried but cant find a branch to push when I type 4Track in
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, great
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<akiva-thinkpad> what you need to do is feed it an lp address
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<kurt_> zr push lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/kurt/SDK Files/audiorecorder/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, give it this lp:~akiva/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, btw
<akiva-thinkpad> if you want to download that branch
<akiva-thinkpad> type
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr branch lp:~akiva/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> in a command line
<kurt_> kurt@Crapbook:~/SDK Files/audiorecorder$ bzr push lp:~akiva/4track/trunk
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/kurt/SDK Files/audiorecorder/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<kurt_> do I need to download it first lol
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> crap book?
<akiva-thinkpad> what a gag
<kurt_> downloading now
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, no
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr branch lp:~akiva/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> thats how you download it
<akiva-thinkpad> pushing to it, well you can't because its mine!!
<akiva-thinkpad> we need to set the project branch :P
<akiva-thinkpad> and to do that you need to configure the project page on launchpad.net
<kurt_> thats all i have left to config
<kurt_> is the project branch
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> and it shows a dialoge with a magnifying glass?
 * akiva-thinkpad should create his own and figure out how to do it
<kurt_> i have shutter now
<kurt_> why does it say location is a repository?
<kurt_> i get the same erro as before
<akiva-thinkpad> okay lets be clear; you are on a website right
<akiva-thinkpad> this error is coming from there?
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, ah we might as well grab team viewer
<akiva-thinkpad> ever used that
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
 * akiva-thinkpad finishes his tea, and becomes super focussed
<kurt_> i have used hamachi in windows
<kurt_> helping with an exactimate install lol
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<kurt_> what 4Tracks project ID
<akiva-thinkpad> lp:4tracks I presume
<kurt_> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch i tried following this
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, okay prepare to be helped
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<kurt_> haha I am already farther than I would have been
<kurt_> sorry i cant pick it up faster really haha
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, no prob
<akiva-thinkpad> okay sec
<akiva-thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/LbuF6wG.png
<akiva-thinkpad> http://imgur.com/qrfXkda
<kurt_> i almost got it then got this error
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk ": : Invalid branch name &#x27;trunk &#x27;. Branch names must start with a number or letter.  The characters +, -, _, . and @ are also allowed after the first character.
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, http://i.imgur.com/IzdG7bE.png
<kurt_> the ssh key was used when trying to branch
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, did you add an extra space in it?
<akiva-thinkpad> doesnt accept spaces
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<kurt_> It worked!!!
<kurt_> i had white space
<kurt_> wait
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk ": : Invalid branch name &#x27;trunk &#x27;. Branch names must start with a number or letter.  The characters +, -, _, . and @ are also allowed after the first character.
<kurt_> Run command: bzr branch trunk lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk --bind --revision 1 --use-existing-dir
<kurt_> Branched 1 revision.
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: To use this feature you must upgrade your branch at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk/.
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, erm
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, branch is for taking code that is up on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> do you actually have code on launchpad yet?
<kurt_> no
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> so replace ingintiongtown
<akiva-thinkpad> with
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva
<akiva-thinkpad> because that is my branch
<akiva-thinkpad> it was pushed under my name
<akiva-thinkpad> if you push
<akiva-thinkpad> you push it under your name
<kurt_> well i tried your link it didnt work but found this ~akiva/4track/trunk
<kurt_> should i link that
<kurt_> for the last image you sent me
<akiva-thinkpad> link that; yah
<akiva-thinkpad> that is the branch that is uploaded
<kurt_> the code is up it seems
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, getting the hang of it yet :P
<akiva-thinkpad> I swear it gets less painful!
<akiva-thinkpad> you got to believe me!
<kurt_> slowly
<kurt_> thats what I yell my dad about learning linux
<kurt_> haha
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<kurt_> so i belive you cause I would want to use nothing els after I got the hang of it
<akiva-thinkpad> I just refuse my family tech support on their windows machines
<akiva-thinkpad> they come around slowly
<kurt_> hes been installing a ubuntu media server with me on the phone haha
<akiva-thinkpad> oh wow; that must of been fun :P
<kurt_> I support whatever if i have to
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, heh, I charge through the nose if I have to touch windows
<kurt_> ya I told him to wait and ill install it and he can mantain it but he wanted to dive in haha
<kurt_> Is that you app you branched to 4Track looks way complex haha
<kurt_> and quick question have you ever tried gentoo
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, long time ago
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, I have a good site for that
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, http://fun.irq.dk/funroll-loops.org/
<akiva-thinkpad> Welcome, this page is dedicated to the Linux Community's greatest ambassadors, Gentoo users. Like the annoying teenager next door with a 90hp import sporting a 6 foot tall bolt-on wing, Gentoo users are proof that society is best served by roving gangs of armed vigilantes, dishing out swift, cold justice with baseball bats to those ******** ricer bastards.
<kurt_> haha i went to it
<kurt_> i thought it would be a good learning experince
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<kurt_> it seems pretty ridiculous
<kurt_> im trying to get my Linux+
<kurt_> but any how does my code show up on launchpad for you?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> let me check
<kurt_> im gonna have to show that site to some buddies haha
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, heh
<akiva-thinkpad> okay go to your code place
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> now click
<akiva-thinkpad> "propose for merging
<akiva-thinkpad> "
<kurt_> then what
<akiva-thinkpad> set your target branch. The default one is right there
<akiva-thinkpad> so add description
<kurt_> and thats it?
<akiva-thinkpad> and a commit message
<akiva-thinkpad> lp:4track
<akiva-thinkpad> and just go propose merge
<kurt_> pending
<akiva-thinkpad> okay doke
<akiva-thinkpad> now go here
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/4track/trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> thats the trunks place
<akiva-thinkpad> should say
<akiva-thinkpad> 1 branch proposed for merging into this one
<akiva-thinkpad> click that
<akiva-thinkpad> now it says
<akiva-thinkpad> "to merge this branch, bzr merge lp:lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<kurt_> in command line
<akiva-thinkpad> think so
<kurt_> says no working tree existences
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> lemme try it
<kurt_> its my folder
<akiva-thinkpad> oh
<kurt_> it has space
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> so you got it to work?
<kurt_> let me re name it will that affect anything else
<kurt_> nevermind still didnt work
<kurt_> kurt@Crapbook:~/SDK Files/audiorecorder$ bzr merge lp:~ignitiongtown/4track/trunk
<kurt_> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/kurt/SDKFiles/audiorecorder/.bzr/checkout/".
<akiva-thinkpad> ermmmm
 * akiva-thinkpad never remembered this being so confusing
<kurt_> okay I got it
<kurt_> i was in the directory i changed the name of
<kurt_> to i changed out of it and back in
<kurt_> so it should have worked
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> well for what its worth; I am having trouble with the bloody emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> I still can't get it to freaking work
<akiva-thinkpad> its so UNCLEAR
<kurt_> i changed it to merged but i think thats just a status
 * akiva-thinkpad yells at emulator 
<kurt_> what emulator the ubuntu touch one?
<kurt_> its never worked for me
<akiva-thinkpad> same
<akiva-thinkpad> i can get it to run
<akiva-thinkpad> but running an app on it is so damn difficult and vague
<kurt_> i think its working now
<akiva-thinkpad> hate... emulators... so damn much
<kurt_> do you not have a N4
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, I don't even have a phone
 * akiva-thinkpad lives in poverty
<akiva-thinkpad> but I'm happy
<akiva-thinkpad> a developer was bugging me to use the emulator to test
<kurt_> I can help testing if that's possible
<akiva-thinkpad> nice fellow
<akiva-thinkpad> no I need to figure this out
<akiva-thinkpad> bloody rubbish
<akiva-thinkpad> everyone else has an easy time
<akiva-thinkpad> why me?
<kurt_> it still didnt merge either lolo
<kurt_> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> bah!!!
<akiva-thinkpad> I think I may have solved my error
<kurt_> well thas good
<kurt_> im gonna re submit
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, good luck my friend
<kurt_> haha thanks a million
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_;  some day we will get over this hurdle, and become champions
<akiva-thinkpad> carry on my friend; don't let it defeat us!
<kurt_> oh you have to accept it since your the reviewer
<kurt_> or can i delete it and make me the reviewer?
<kurt_> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, done
<akiva-thinkpad> approved
<kurt_> sweet so you can see my code now?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> yep; says its merged
<kurt_> well it you get any down time and can see what I messed up that would be awsome
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, well you merged into my branch, its prob not gonna function
<akiva-thinkpad> I literally set the music app as the trunk
<kurt_> oh crap
<kurt_> i didnt think i could mess any of your stuff up
<kurt_> can i unmerge it?
<akiva-thinkpad> oh don't worry
<akiva-thinkpad> you didnt touch my stuff
<kurt_> good
<akiva-thinkpad> I just tossed the code into that project
<kurt_> i figured i couldnt
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<kurt_> any way for me to fix it?
<akiva-thinkpad> download the trunk, delete all my code?
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> theres probably a better way
<akiva-thinkpad> in fact I'm sure there is
<akiva-thinkpad> just revert
<akiva-thinkpad> never done that myself
<akiva-thinkpad> but you can
<kurt_> ill look up how
<kurt_> bzr revert -r -2
 * akiva-thinkpad checks his emulator
<kurt_> ha
<akiva-thinkpad> worked?
<kurt_> no
<kurt_> brb
<kurt_> im back
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, welcome back
<kurt_> I may just go to bed and work with it tomorrow its 4:00 am here lol
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> don't blame you
<kurt_> should i just delete all the code from there and just try to add mine with bazzar?
<akiva-thinkpad> probably would be best
<kurt_> is ubuntu your main distro?
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, love it
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> intltool
<akiva-thinkpad> wtf
<kurt_> ?
<kurt_> i cant find the stupid trash can to delete a branch
<akiva-thinkpad> kurt_, do me a favour
<akiva-thinkpad> open up a terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> and type intlt, then press tab
<akiva-thinkpad> I want to know if intltool is installed for you
<akiva-thinkpad> after that
<akiva-thinkpad> try and run intltool
<akiva-thinkpad> tell me what it says
<kurt_> no but i can install
<akiva-thinkpad> yes sudo apt-get install it
<akiva-thinkpad> its tiny
<akiva-thinkpad> for some reason though I can't run it.
<kurt_> it still wont run after its installed
<akiva-thinkpad> im getting
<akiva-thinkpad> intltool: command not found
<akiva-thinkpad> is that the same as you?
<kurt_> intltool
<kurt_> No command 'intltool' found, did you mean:
<kurt_>  Command 'inteltool' from package 'inteltool' (universe)
<kurt_> intltool: command not found
<kurt_> same erro before and after install
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> its something else
<akiva-thinkpad> intltool-merge
<akiva-thinkpad> thats the one I need; my mistake
<akiva-thinkpad> but now I still can't figure out why this wont build
<kurt_> im going to bed lol good night
<akiva-thinkpad> BLAHA I WANT TO STRANGLE THE BLOODY EMULATOR
<akiva-thinkpad> rubbish piece of junk; what the heck is "cat:" doing as the name of my emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> what happened to my other emulators
<akiva-thinkpad> why can't I delete "cat:"?
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_;
<mzanetti> ogra_: hey, I think you might need to update the webapp container for your games
<ogra_> not only my games :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: they don't work in your webapps, but work fine if visiting the softgames site with the browser
<ogra_> all my apps need some love, i just didnt have time for it yet
<mzanetti> ogra_: besides they show the header nowadays, you can disable that
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> Can someone help me with this?
<akiva-thinkpad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8499320/
<akiva-thinkpad> I am trying to run the music app on the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> but blah; this is stopping me.
<joehannes> cheers guys?
<joehannes> !
<joehannes> any advice on the following: HTML5 or QML?! (if feasible I prefer HTML5 since I am web dev)
<joehannes> and: is such an app then DESKTOP + TABLET + PHONE ??? or is desktop separate?
<joehannes> !HTML5
<ahoneybun> joehannes, should be all of them
<joehannes> ahoneybun ... thx, and what about HTML5 ... is it ready yet?
<ahoneybun> I have not used HTML5 yet but it is in the SDK so I would think it is ready
<ahoneybun> I've been using QML
<joehannes> hmmm, the docs say something like qml is further developed than html5 integration, that's why I'm asking ...
<joehannes> hmmm ...
<joehannes> what's your experiences on QML ... ?
<joehannes> I think I'll give HTML5 at least a try
<ahoneybun> joehannes, I have 1 app in the store in QML and working on another one
<joehannes> ahoneybun ... tell me, which one, curious, wann try
<ahoneybun> SameSexMarriage
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/brLcG also I'm working on this
<ahoneybun> not released but the code is on lp
<joehannes> dude ... is it all about how to prevent and counterstrive? the samesexmarriage thing? is it a christian advisory app on how to educate and raise to avoid certain difficulties????
<joehannes> your advisory dictionary on how to avoid gayness and preserve a certain sense of how the human was meant to be and designed by an all-emmanent God cannot be found in my version of the appstore I'm afraid
<ahoneybun> um no it tells you what states it is legal in and which it is not legal
<joehannes> ahh ... k ... so a dictionary on current state of mental wickedness of society, that's ok IMHO *gg*
<joehannes> anyway, enuff opinionated, hihihi ... can't find it in the app store
<ahoneybun> search same or love that works
<joehannes> can't find it on the app store, what's the keywords?? haha, if I look for marriage I get "Stealth Bastard Deluxe" ... if that doesn't tell it all *lol*
<joehannes> ok
<joehannes> do I need to adapt my app store settings or something? is it 14.10 only? can't find it
<ahoneybun> odd
<joehannes> ok, ... same gave too many results ... I didn't scroll through all of em ... but love didn't come up with it
<joehannes> no, sorted same search result by name, not in there
<joehannes> oh, the other one's a handbook
<joehannes> nice
<joehannes> ahoneybun ... say, is all of the core apps gonna look like this new ubuntu design thing? with 14.10?
<ahoneybun> a bit yea
<joehannes> cool, why not
<joehannes> more usable on touch devices ... maybe even useful to have a touchscreen on your laptop then
<kurt_> I still have all my files in the same spot but I cant open the whole project to run it?
<kurt_> what happend can I just drag them one at a time(not that I want to) put the dang project wont open.........
<kurt_> put = but
<joehannes_> hey guys! Anyone tried to use a framework like angular to dev a html5 app for ubuntu yet?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_, http://imgur.com/a/brLcG#QNPCDcy
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, awesome :)
<ahoneybun> thanks I kinda like it
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, it looks nice :)
<ahoneybun> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> I think it is almost ready
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, I swear I spent 14 hours trying to get an emulator to work with the sdk, to no avail
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, :/
 * akiva-thinkpad is going to reinstall a third time.
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, i don't use the emulator never had much success
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I just can't get it to build on the device.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, i feel better not being alone
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, hah i feel ur pain
<akiva-thinkpad> I wonder if I should learn cmake...?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90 I know from checking the logs had a similar issue as I. you there nik90 ?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, xchat says he is away
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, where does it say that? (i'm on hex)
<akiva-thinkpad> is it just greyed out?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, his name is greyed out
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, ah cool; didn't know that
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
 * ahayzen_ assumes that means away
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | ahayzen_
<ubot5> ahayzen_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * ahayzen_ eats cookie nom nom nom
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, oh pro tip; never run qtcreator as sudo. It deletes a bunch of config files and recreates them with sudo privileges. :P
 * akiva-thinkpad was trying everything to get that emulator to work.
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, haha omg
 * ahoneybun notes that
<akiva-thinkpad> brb
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad:  hey I am sleeping and replying from my mobile here..
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: can you send me an email with the details of the issue that you face
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I can then take a look in the morning (about 8 hrs from now)
<nik90> Nite
<ahayzen_> eh why is "QtQuick.Controls.Styles" not installed on device :/
 * ahayzen_ wonders how to theme a slider
<ahayzen_> ah i see how the SDK is doing it...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-28
<Le0n_> well , no clues about daemonising an ubuntu touch app?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<rpadovani> mhall119, o/ I was taking a look to your MR to browser with keyboard shortcuts (works quite well) but where is KeyboardShortcut documented? I don't find it neither in ubuntu docs or qt docs
<__marco> Good afternoon. I have a problem with two packages that I created
<__marco> the first is qemu compiled with vde support
<__marco> qemu (= 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3vde1)
<__marco> the second is a package that depends on that version of qemu
<__marco> All worked fine until a new version of qemu appeared in Ubuntu
<__marco> 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.19
<__marco> Note the 1.3 vs 1.19 at the end
<__marco> That specific version is still reachable by my repository
<__marco> why apt-get refuses to install my package even it can install all dependencies?
<ogra_> because 19 > 3
<__marco> ogra_: and?
<__marco> that can I understand, but why?
<__marco> note that qemu is not installed. So no downgrade is required
<ogra_> no, but the ubuntu archive is most likely enabled on your machine
<__marco> yes
<ogra_> apt-cache policy qemu ...
<__marco> ogra_: can you read or the output is only in my irc client?
<ogra_> ?
<__marco> qemu:
<__marco>   Installato: (nessuno)
<__marco>   Candidato:  2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.19
<__marco>   Tabella versione:
<__marco>      2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.19 0
<__marco>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<__marco>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/universe amd64 Packages
<__marco>      2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3vde1 0
<__marco>         500 http://cnrl.deis.unibo.it/repo/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<__marco>      2.0.0~rc1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 0
<__marco>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<__marco> (sorry for the italian)
<ogra_> you dont need to paste this here ... i knew what it would show ... this was to make you understand that the newer package is used first
<ogra_> you will likely need to bump your PPA package to 0.19
<ogra_> (also use a pastebin next time if the output is more than a few lines)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> s/0.19/1.19/
<__marco> ogra_: Now I can't upgrade the version of qemu. I need now a fast fix. I will pin qemu to 1001
<__marco> that should fix it
<__marco> (I hope)
<mhall119> rpadovani: it's in the webbrowser-app codebase, not the uitk
<rpadovani> mhall119, yap, thanks, that was a dumb question
<mhall119> rpadovani: if you have any idea why the unittests fail, i need some help there
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ^ too
<mhall119> that's about my MP to webbrowser-app
<rpadovani> argh my firefox crashed again
<rpadovani> mhall119, I take the branch and take a look
<ogra_> time to switch to webbrowser-app ;)
<rpadovani> the real problem is that firefox takes with it also xorg
<ogra_> time to switch to M;ir on the desktop ;)
<rpadovani> ahahh right
 * ogra_ grins
<rpadovani> I'm still on 14.04 on this pc
<rpadovani> mhall119, if I understand well oSoMoN's comment, you need to move the KeyboardShortcuts inside the TabsBar component, and then forward the key events to it, if needed
<rpadovani> I'm not sure about dynamic instanstation (is that even a word?)
<nemo> rpadovani: about:crashes ?
<rpadovani> nemo, no crashes reported
<nemo> odd
<nemo> almost all my crashes are on this machine are due to my obstinately trying to use layers acceleration on a sucky card/driver combo  but all the r600_dri.so in about:crashes makes that pretty clear
<pp__> Hello guys, can you help me
<pp__> I am trying to make run my emulator
<pp__> after booting it
<pp__> it is not connected to it
<pp__> the device does not finish to boot
<pp__> I can make it run only if using stable one
<pp__> in 14.10
<pp__> I would need latest 15.04
<pp__> unfortunatly it stays stall, any ideas?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I commented on the MP to explain why the unit tests fail
<LocutusOfBorg1> mcphail, hi, do you need help for hedgewars?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: saw that after I pinged you, will look into it later today. thanks
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> did the WebView change ? my apps cant get the clicked URL anymore
<ogra_> ** (process:9600): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/google-plus.ogra/0.2.1/qml/undefined':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/google-plus.ogra/0.2.1/qml/undefined' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<ogra_> this is what i get since recently when tapping an URl
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, do you happen to know ?
<ogra_> qml: [JS] (:0) Entering fullscreen in an <iframe> with no allowfullscreen attribute is deprecated and will stop working in M46, around October 2015. Please use the allowfullscreen attribute.
<ogra_> hrrrrm
<ogra_> so i'm using a stable API for my app, how can it be that such things change ? (the above issue is obviously that WebView suddenly starts to decode urls on its own while my code did the decoding before)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, our framework is a gross mess !
<ogra_> (why does the 15.04 framewkr change in ways it breaks my apps)
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> how long has that deprecation been planed?
<ogra_> the fullscreen issue is a bit older already ... i only found the tine now to check why videos dont go fullscreen anymore
<ogra_> the url change is a massive breakage for me though and affects all apps i use that use a plain WebView and try to open external links
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is that a real change or just a bug n the url dispatcher? I saw an issue with it gettig confused
 * ogra_ is really angry, the 15.04 framework shouldnt change like this 
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well my G+ app cant open any external links since a few weeks ... i just checked now and obviously the handling of the url property changed so my functions suddenly get the wrong or no content
<ogra_> thats not really acceptable for a soo-called stable framework imho
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, is that a webap container change?
<ogra_> thats not a webapp container
<pmcgowan> ogra_, this is on rc proposed?
<pmcgowan> where then
<ogra_> i use plain WebView from the SDK
<alex-abreu> ogra_, your is a home made container right?
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> ogra_, so is the failure in the dispatcher ?
<ogra_> well, its a MinView with a WebView inside
<ogra_>                 function navigationRequestedDelegate(request) {
<ogra_>                     var url = request.url.toString();
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> url suddenly comes across decoded ... while it was encoded before
<ogra_> i understand that this is an improvement (since it would save me from having to decode stuff myself now) ... but it shouldnt change like this for the "stable" framework
<ogra_> and yes, this is rc-proposed ... but it is broken since before the last stable promotion
 * ogra_ will just fix the app, but i really wonder about our regression testing WRT the framework bugfixes
<alex-abreu> ogra_, mmh I am not aware of a change at that level ...
<alex-abreu> ogra_, I'll investigate
<pmcgowan> not finding the culprit so far
<ogra_> thanks
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, let me know what you figure out
<ogra_> might be an oxide change, not sure what navigationRequestedDelegate() talks to in the back
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, yes, I am intrigued
<alex-abreu> ogra_, I'd be surprised if it was an oxide change, we careful about those api changes
<alex-abreu> ogra_, you are using oxide 1.9.x right?
<ogra_> whatever is the default for the 15.04 framework
<ogra_> my app simply declares the framework version
<alex-abreu> ack
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Richard> Hi there
<kivi> hey all
<kivi> any news on the third phone yet?
<ogra_> you mean the MX4 ?
<tathhu> there's already 3 phones :p
<kivi> no, I mean the one that mark mentioned which would be able to dock
<kivi> ogra_, tathhu
<ogra_> well, thats announced for end of the year
<kivi> ogra_, any details at all?
<ogra_> (and at that date you will most likely only find early developer editions)
<kivi> ogra_, specifically if it is North America Compatible?
<ogra_> no idea, sorry
<ogra_> all i know is it will come from bq and it is specifically developed for this use case (unlike the former devices that were existing andorid devices)
<ogra_> and that it will be fully done by 16.04
<tathhu> cool
<lesamourai> hello ogra_
<lesamourai> there is a binary file 'abc' which i can run from terminal as ./abc without sudo , couldn't make it execute via QProcess in Qt, any clues?
<JanC> how does it fail?  check error messages, logs...
<lesamourai> 'unknown error' is all im getting In qt
<lesamourai> QProcess::start("/home/abc")
<popey> is this on a phone?
<lesamourai> yes XD
<popey> if so, it will be confined and may not be able to access that directory
<popey> see "sudo dmesg | grep DEN"
<JanC> also, what is a binary doing in /home
<popey> see what apparmor denials
<lesamourai> running as unconfined
<popey> it should probably be located in your app directory
<popey> but dmesg may show something anyway
<lesamourai> ok actual path is /home/phablet/Documents
<lesamourai> even if its in app directory , gives same error
<popey> is the file marked executable?
<lesamourai> yep
<lesamourai> it runs fine in terminal
<lesamourai> dmesg output is like this , I think it gives enough hints
<lesamourai> apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="tynew.ty_ty_0.1" name="/home/phablet/Documents/termx" pid=17130 comm="ty" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ogra_> well, that clearly says the confinement kicked in
<jdstrand> 'x' maps to exec()
<ogra_> it denies exec()
<lesamourai> I see , and that is with  unconfined mode
<ogra_> iirc unconfined still leaves some blocks in place ... jdstrand may correct me here
<ogra_> at least on the phone
<lesamourai> :( that means  this app is impossible
<ogra_> lesamourai, probably just the way you try to implement it is
<lesamourai> well then back to init way to start the service
<lesamourai> if its permitted...
<ogra_> what do you actually want to do
<ogra_> try to define your use-case rather than sticking to a specific implementation ... then try to adapt your use-case to the possible implementation
<lesamourai>  there is this service which I want to run in background  , its ready , only thing left is how to implement it now
<lesamourai> earlier plan was giving this option on client side of app , but its impossible
<ogra_> lesamourai, what is your service supposed to do
<lesamourai> sorry  was away for a while , service is implemented as a dbus service , its working if i run it from terminal , so only issue remaining is how to start it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<kivi> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> hey kivi
<kivi> dholbach, any idea if the next bq phone is north american compatible?
<dholbach> no, I'm afraid I don't know
<BlackJohnny> hello
<BlackJohnny> may I ask if anyone knows ubuntu-touch scopes dev aspects? I want to use the "attributes" feature and there is no example on how to work with that ... at leas I cant find one
<BlackJohnny> ... the attributes on a card that is, from CategoryRenderer
<BlackJohnny> thanks
<davidcalle> BlackJohnny, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/guides/scopes-customization-branding/
<BlackJohnny> davidcalle, thanks for that, I have used it but there is no mention about the JSON structure for the "attributes"
<BlackJohnny> "attributes": "attributes"
<BlackJohnny> davidcalle, it should be a key value dictionary but the way to define that is not clear
<davidcalle> BlackJohnny, indeed, let me find you an example
<BlackJohnny> davidcalle, thank you
<BlackJohnny> davidcalle, I am afk for a few minutes. If you find it pls paste it here. Thanks again
<davidcalle> BlackJohnny, the soundcloud scope uses three attributes on each card, for each one it only sets a "value" string (for track duration, playback count and favorites count) , see at line 289 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-soundcloud/trunk/view/head:/src/scope/query.cpp#L289
<BlackJohnny> davidcalle, thank you, I will dig in
<davidcalle> BlackJohnny, so, it only sets "value", but you can use "icon" as well in the tuple eg     builder.add_tuple({{"value", sc::Variant(string)}, {"icon", sc::Variant(icon_path)}});
<davidcalle> BlackJohnny, np, ping me if you have issues with it, I agree it lacks a good example :)
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: Hi. I think nemo had wanted to try to get hedgewars running on a mobile/touch platform. I was trying to help out to get it running on Ubuntu touch (as it would be good to have another game on the platform, and it will help us to find the broken bits of Ubuntu touch). I'm unlikely to be able to devote much time to it before November, though, as work is crazy just now
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: we'd got as far as getting a lot of linkig errors, where SDL1 was being looked for rather than SDL2
<LocutusOfBorg1> mcphail, do you have a build script or what?
<LocutusOfBorg1> I need: 1) where do you take the source code 2) how do you build it
<LocutusOfBorg1> or how can I reproduce
<LocutusOfBorg1> because dpkg-buildpackage works fine on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'm not sure what do you do
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: the problem is the display server on Ubuntu touch. It uses Mir rather than X11, so the default armhf build won't work. It needs to build against SDL2
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: (and it doesn't use opengl)
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: see https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/creating-an-emulated-armhf-chroot-for-development/ for my build environment
<maggots> anyone home?
<maggots> i think i'm in love with..............
<maggots> :( i have never felt so alone.
<tathhu> that was fast :(
<xdsct> Hi ;d
<xdsct> I use Ubuntu and pyotherside sdk and I have a problem
<xdsct> when trying in the directory "~" create a config gets the error "permission denied".
<xdsct> can you help me?
<davmor2> tathhu: he does that a lot
<davmor2> xdsct: try /home/<username/ instead of ~ it might be that it just doesn't understand the tilda option
<xdsct> but how will I know what everyone in the smartphone has a username?
<xdsct> when the terminal on your smartphone typed: "python3" and try to go to the "~" and create a config is done successfully.
<xdsct> but when an application wants to do, that is the problem
<xdsct> maybe something to set in, "AppArmor"?
<xdsct> hmm?
<xdsct> you have any ideas?
<DanChapman> xdsct: you can only read/write to you app specific directories due to confinement. The allowed locations are ~/.local/share/{app_name}/* ~/.cache/{app_name}/*  and ~/.config/{app_name}/*. Take a read here for more details https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<xdsct> hmm, ok
<brendand> xdsct, python won't automatically interpret ~ in paths, you need to use os.path.expanduser, but that's probably not your issue. just an fyi
<xdsct> I know
<xdsct> {app_name} - name or name.author?
<xdsct> works good :D
<xdsct> and is there any way to get permissions to the folder where the application?
<brendand> xdsct, where the application what?
<xdsct> I have a file in the project directory python, which I have to start by subprocess
<xdsct>  /project/
<xdsct>  /project/main.qml
<xdsct>  /project/main.py
<xdsct>  /project/launcher.py
<xdsct> from main.py by subprocess must by running launcher.py
<xdsct> *with main.py I have to run through the subprocess "launcher.py"
<xdsct> hmm?
<xdsct> any ideas?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-01
<locutus__> mcphail, I followed exactly that guide, except that I used wily
<locutus__> btw pbuilder-dist wily armhf create works better :)
<mcphail> locutus__: ha! Will need to explore pbuilder further. I haven't got past the "hand-holding" stage with it yet
<locutus__> "pbuilder-dist wily armhf login" is the way to go
<locutus__> BTW pbuilder-dist isn't pbuilder
<locutus__> :)
<locutus__> but a nice wrapper to it that automagically does the things you need
<mcphail> locutus__: aah...
 * mcphail reads man page
<LocutusOfBorg1> BTW for armhf you also need qemu-user-static package IIRC
<LocutusOfBorg1> but well, you should already have that virtualization layer
<LocutusOfBorg1> so you need sdl2
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: yes - if SDL2 can be forced, everything would be easier. But it seems to fall down at linking
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: I can track down a tarball of my last build state, if it helps
<LocutusOfBorg1> did you ever try a clang build?
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: no, but I think the problem was with linking the pascal bits rather than the compiler (I can compile the sdl1.2/x11 version without any problems with gcc)
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: but I don't know anything about pascal, which doesn't help
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: nemo had led me through a few tweaks of the codebase to try to get it to use SDL2, but I kept running up against linker errors
<mcphail> LocutusOfBorg1: http://themcphails.uk/hedgewars-src-0.9.21.tar.bz2 was as far as I got (beware - large file and slow server)
<popey> JamesTait: in the new store UI I find it very difficult to find a click to download from within my app screen. I used to be able to get at the click to re-download it but now I don't seem to be able to?
<JamesTait> Hmmm, you should be able to... is this on production?
<popey> yes
<popey> i may well be able to, but it seems to be hidden where I can't find it
<popey> JamesTait: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1284/r/8/ for example
<popey> I'd expect a link on that page
<JamesTait> popey, I see a download link just after the description, above the Download SHA-512. I take it you're not getting that?
<popey> on which page?
<JamesTait> The one you just linked.
 * popey looks really hard
<popey> http://imgur.com/qmDCdPb
<JamesTait> On the left, there's "Overview", "r8 1.2.1", "Review", "Feedback", "Stats", "Ratings".
<popey> i dont see it, sorry
<JamesTait> Nope, it's definitely not there.  I can only assume permissions, but I'm not sure what would have changed there.
<popey> the account I am logged in with there is the uploader, not me personally
<popey> so this is something any app developer would see of their own apps
<popey> JamesTait: looking with my own personal account I see it. http://imgur.com/UpJ1ZC9 - I think the original app dev should see the detail, shouldn't they?
<JamesTait> popey, yes, I believe so (it is their app, after all).  Can you file a bug against software-center-agent please?
<JamesTait> I'll make beowulf aware.
<popey> sure thing
<popey> thanks
<popey> JamesTait: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1501707
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501707 in Software Center Agent "App details hidden from app developer" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Thanks, popey.
<mhall119> pmcgowan: have we settled on a click framework name for what's currently in the overlay PPA?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yes I think it landed sil would know
<pmcgowan> its whatever I said in the email
<popey> mhall119: I see 15.04.1 frameworks on my device
<popey> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631816/
<popey> oh, you got it elsewhere
<mhall119> thanks popey
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> balloons: your new docs are live: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/
<balloons> excellent. I'll update the links pointing to my people account, hehe
<karni> dpm: I'd like to switch the phone to Dutch to verify a bug. Doesn't seem to be on the display language list.. can you verify that for me please?
<dpm> sure, just a sec
<karni> thank you
<dpm> davmor2, have you given Pilot a go? :-)
<karni> dpm: looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+bug/1476270
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1476270 in Telegram app "Since ota5 hours are displayed as "uu" in dutch" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> dpm: NO!
<dpm> davmor2, afraid that software is going to replace you? :-)
<mhall119> bzoltan_: pmcgowan: the 15.04.1 framework's API docs have been published: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/
 * dpm doesn't think that ever possible :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ty
<davmor2> dpm: no to busy
<dpm> karni, it's right below Magyar
<dpm> karni, try "Nederlands (Nederland)"
<mhall119> pmcgowan: are we going to have 15.04.1-dev1 temporary frameworks, or are these APIs frozen now?
<karni> dpm: not sure why I was looking for 'language', not 'country'. perhaps because the title says 'display languate' :D thanks!
<davmor2> dpm: I might have a look later on when my laptop battery dies cause I forgot to pack my power lead
<dpm> karni, it's the language name, but in its native form
<karni> oh, so Nederland is 'Dutch' in their language
<karni> dpm: makes sense, thank you
<dpm> np
<mhall119> beuno: any objection to me adding the 15.04.1 Click frameworks to the store?
<popey> ooh, good call, you need to as they're on rc-proposed now
<mhall119> popey: it's really only urgent once they go out in a stable OTA
<popey> debateable
<popey> developers use rc-propsoed
<mhall119> true, but they don't want to update their published apps to a framework that most users don't have yet
<mhall119> as long as the SDK itself has the new frameworks, and the rc-proposed images have them, they can use it for local development
<BlackJohnny> hi
<BlackJohnny> anyone knows a u1db example in c++ for ubuntu-touch?
<BlackJohnny> or any example for accessing the filestorage within an ubuntu-touch app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-03
<BlackJohnny> anyone knows how to get xdg_cache_home in ubuntu touch. In a scope this env var is not set :(
<Le0n_> BlackJohnny , it is set , use  getenv("XDG_CACHE_HOME");
<BlackJohnny> Le0n_, within a scope I cant get it like that. It returns null :(
<Le0n_> regarding scopes I have no idea
<BlackJohnny> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<BlackJohnny> Runtime Environment ... (not including scopes)
<Le0n_> right :)
<Le0n_> may be you can find relevant info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ScopesConfinement
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-04
<kivi> hey all, I have my nexus 4 plugged in, but it doesn't show up on devices in the sdk.
<kivi> hey all
<kivi> having trouble building an app and launching it on my phone
<kivi> the profile is giving it an amd64 click package.
<kivi> just a bit confused here. Do I need to completely reflash my phone with the --bootstrap option, or just update the channel, and then go into the phone settings and hit update?
<tathhu> ubuntu-device-flash will download newest (if not told otherwise :P) image from channel foo and then it flashes it
<kivi> tathhu, erm so this is right, right: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<kivi> i'm getting this error:
<kivi> device cannot be detected over adb
<kivi> I rebooted... can't figure out why I can't connect via adb anymore
<kivi> ah nvm
<kivi> screen lock :P
<tathhu> :P
<kivi> tathhu, mmm giving me an error. do I need to flash it when it is in bootloader?
<kivi> 2015/10/04 09:01:21 Start pushing /home/akiva/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/mako/version-25.tar.xz to device
<kivi> 2015/10/04 09:01:21 error pushing:
<ahayzen> kivi, sometimes it fails to push for me and yes doing it from the bootloader resolves the issue for me
<kivi> ahayzen, okay
<kivi> ahayzen, now when I go to the bootloader, it can't detect adb?
<ahayzen> hmm :-/
<kivi> or rather, adb can't detect the phone
<kivi> when its in bootloader :/
<ahayzen> recovery mode ?
<kivi> uhm, adb reboot-bootloader
<kivi> power + downvolume on the nexus4
<ahayzen> there is apparently $ adb reboot recovery
<kivi> is that right?
<kivi> ah
<kivi> will try
<kivi> thanks
<ahayzen> i think so, havent' done it in a while
<ahayzen> kivi, the phone was definitely unlocked when it was trying to push right?
<kivi> think so
<kivi> okay going to try this now
<kivi> ah looks like its working
<kivi> ahayzen, +1
<ahayzen> :-)
<kivi> Might as well write a tutorial in this in askubuntu
<ahayzen> it should really be a bug somewhere that should be fixed in the u-d-f
<kivi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/681500/i-used-the-wrong-channel-for-my-nexus-4-how-do-i-upgrade-it-and-what-channel-d?noredirect=1#comment990073_681500
<kivi> and downvotes.
<tathhu> :--(
<kivi> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0'
<kivi> UbuntuWindow - regular geometry
<kivi> UbuntuWindow - regular geometry
<kivi> UbuntuWindow - regular geometry
<kivi> This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()
<kivi> Mmmmm.... strange... I'm getting closer though!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-03
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> mms's haven't worked for a while to me (it broke in OTA-10 and haven't worket since then)
<zzarr> I can send mms's but not receive
<zzarr> can I have a look at the code for that app and see if I can figure out why it's broken?
<zzarr> (I'm a programmer 40h/week in C++/QML/Qt)
<mivoligo> hello folks! I'm planning to add IAP in one of my app. Back in May I got emails from alecu with links to Google doc about IAP in Ubuntu and Qt doc about IAP. Currently I'm nearly done with implementing new features to my app. Last step would be adding IAP so the users can buy/unlock these features. Recently though I had not so great  experience when buying donation in Lone Wolf app. Few times I got error messa
<alecu> mivoligo: sorry to hear that. What kind of messages are you getting_
<alecu> ?
<alecu> mivoligo: also, are you using the production or staging servers for your donation attempt?
<mivoligo> alecu the error I was getting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1621071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621071 in Software Center Agent "IAP don't work" [Medium,Fix released]
<mivoligo> alecu I have not tested my app with IAP yet, just Michael Terry's app Lone Wolf
<mivoligo> As his app is in the Store, I believe he's using production servers
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-04
<zzarr> hello! is there a way in a .pro file to know if I'm compiling a project for an ubuntu device (click package) the same way I can for Android by writing "android { <android stuff here> }"?}
<zzarr> it works with "ubuntu {}" now, it did not the first time I tested
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-05
<mrqtros> bzoltan hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-06
<zzarr> hello! is there a way to detect if I try to build a project as a click (like it's possible with android by writing android { <android stuff here> } ?
<zzarr> I solved it by adding CONFIG+=ubuntu in the qmake arguments for the kit
<renato__> popey, hey, do you know who can review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/no-hardcoded-icons/+merge/307857
<renato__> popey, this is necessary to get it snapped :D
<pmcgowan> renato__, I would just have one of our app guys review it
<mrqtros> bzoltan hello
<mrqtros> bzoltan ping
<jarnos> Any advice from here to the task? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-October/017000.html
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-07
<renato__> popey, hey, why the community apps has the snap files on this github repository? https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/pull/251, instead of in trunk?
<renato__> popey, and I have a mr for clock app: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/pull/251
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-08
<mrqtros> bzoltan ping
<mrqtros> bzoltan ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-09
<Fighter19> Hey there, appdevs ! I was wondering if HTML5 apps are deployable on non Ubuntu platforms as well, that would be awesome.
<Fighter19> Also, am I "allowed" to use something as AngularJS or is the use of it discouraged?
<Fighter19> I guess you only need the ui-toolkit on the device and from there you can use Ubuntu themed apps, is this also allowed by license?
<Fighter19> Guess it should work fine.
